#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-07-22
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: good morning, I think when you have time we should have a bit of catch up
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: yeah, how about in an hour or so? I’m pretty busy atm
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: sure, no problem. just one question: are we supposed to be all working from saucy at the moment ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: the builds have switched to saucy, so it would be better yes (although I have to admit I haven’t done the switch myself yet)
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: I’d say no urgency, but something to consider doing soonish
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ok
<nik90|Office> mehow: good morning
<mehow> nik90: hello
<nik90|Office> mehow: how is it going?
<mehow> all good :) how about you ?
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Pi Approximation Day! :-D
<lazowik> haha
<nik90|Office> mehow: good
<nik90|Office> mehow: just wanted to ask about the progress on the "add timer preset" designs
<BT> hello
<BT> Hello
<BT> I am very new to this
<BT> and want to learn
<BT> I need to learn
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: ping
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: hey
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: wanna have a quick chat now?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ok, let me grab a mic and move to a quiet room
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ok, connecting
<_5m0k3> I've been following the hackfest, but I haven't yet had time to contribute.  It seems I may be able to this week.  How can I get started?
<mrqtros> balloons, Hi!
<balloons> mrqtros, hello!
<mrqtros> balloons, can you help me? :)
<balloons> mrqtros, I can certainly try my best, what's up?
<mrqtros> balloons, look please this merge request: https://code.launchpad.net/~mrqtros/ubuntu-rssreader-app/stable-trunk-prepare2/+merge/175731
<mrqtros> balloons, we have errors, in some *.qml files we have something like that
<mrqtros> import "feeds"
<balloons> mm.. ok,
<mrqtros> where "feeds" is a directory with *.qml files
<mrqtros> But as you can see on server's side testing system can't find/create this folder
<balloons> mrqtros, this is a big merge, I'll need a moment. So can I see what your talking about by running the testsa?
<mrqtros> Sorry for big merge, it's our mistake :(
<mrqtros> I think yes, first test failed: http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests/116
<balloons> mrqtros, no worries.. ok, I'm branching your code now ;-)
<balloons> mrqtros, hmm.. why am I getting conflicts :-(
<mrqtros> Which? :)
<balloons> I can't merge what you have to trunk at the moment
<balloons> 9 conflicts encountered
<balloons> mostly with the Article*.qml files
<mrqtros> Hmm... trunk was changed since I've proposed merge
<balloons> mrqtros, ahh.. can you rebase and then I'll pull again?
<mrqtros> <balloons>, what should I do? Get trunk, then merge with my stable-trunk-prepare2 and then push again?  Or there is simpler way? :)
<mrqtros> I'am newbie in bzr :)
<balloons> mrqtros, ahh yes.. I can resolve the conflicts perhaps but then I couldn't push the changes to your branch.. so, bzr update should rebase your branch
<balloons> bzr update
<balloons> resolve conflicts
<balloons> bzr commit
<mrqtros> bzr update in my branch says that nothing changed :(
<balloons> mrqtros, well, hmm
<balloons> does bzr pull do anything for you?
<balloons> if not, you can checkout trunk, then issue a merge against your branch
<mrqtros> w8 a moment
<mrqtros> Yep, 9 conflicts :) w8, I'll check them
<balloons> mrqtros, kk.. :-)
<mrqtros> balloons, ok, I've  merged trunk with my version, committed it, what now? :)
<balloons> now push it, and it will update.. so when I pull, I'll get no coflicts and we can fix the tests :-)
<mrqtros> I should push in stable-bla-bla-bla branch? :)
<mrqtros> to*
<balloons> yes, push to your same branch ;-)
<balloons> it'll just update the merge proposal, etc
<mrqtros> balloons, ok, try now,
<balloons> awesome, got it
<balloons> mrqtros, ok, so I only see one test in here and it does run
<balloons> it's just a placeholder test looks like
<mrqtros> How can we trigger rebuild on merge request? :)
<balloons> http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/ubuntu-rssreader-app-ci/12/
<mrqtros> balloons, I think I have no rules to relaunch :)
<balloons> mrqtros, hmm, let me give it a try
<balloons> after every merge it should automatically retry anyway
<mrqtros> Diff changed, but nothing happens :)
<balloons> fginther, can you help us kick off a new build for https://code.launchpad.net/~mrqtros/ubuntu-rssreader-app/stable-trunk-prepare2/+merge/175731?
<zedtux> Hi everyone, I'm developing an application for Ubuntu that include a kernle module. My project is (as of now) half open source and the kernel module is in the closed source part of the project. The application and its kernel module are working fine, but I'm now wondering about the way of publishing my app.
<zedtux> If I have understood well the way to go, I have to upload a single archive containing the whole application. In my case I would like to provide different packages per kernel compiled modules.
<zedtux> For example a package for kernel version 3.9 and another one for kernel version 3.10
<zedtux> So how could I do that?
<mrqtros> zedtux, I think this question is not actual now :) And nobody can't answer correctly yet ... Platform is under development as you know
<balloons> zedtux, you do that by using the debian/control file and specifying dependencies
<balloons> but imho you would need seperate packages.. someone else might be able to tell you more
<zedtux> Thank @ballons for confirmation
<zedtux> But then @mrqtros I'm not sure to follow you.
<zedtux> Can you please give me more information ?
<mrqtros> zedtux, I am core app developer, not from Canonical :)
<zedtux> mrqtros, okay
<zedtux> Let me give you more information, maybe you will understand better the sense of my question: As I would like to sell my application on the Ubuntu Software Center (to surf on the wave of the App stores ;)) then I'm wondering how to do that.
<zedtux> For all the open source part, I did a PPA and it's fine.
<mrqtros> zedtux, so I can only advice you :) And now my opinion is that you shall not rely on things, which can easily be changed in near future
<zedtux> But for the part "To be sell" then I'm not sure how to proceed.
<mrqtros> balloons, any news? :)
<zedtux> mrqtros, alright understood.
<balloons> zedtux, http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/
<balloons> mrqtros, it ran again
<balloons> the toolbar test failed everything else passed.. So, I would gut the autopilot test completely
<zedtux> balloons, thanks but I already had a look at everything from that link... Or I didn't understood.
<balloons> edit the file and remove the test_toolbar_shows function
<balloons> zedtux, well if you have something more specific mhall119 is the guy to talk to.
<balloons> he can speak about it more clearly than I can
<zedtux> balloons, "Please create a tarball of the source package" make me thinking that I have to provide 1 .tar.gz file but tomorrow a new version of kernel is available and I have to publish the compiled kernel module...
<zedtux> ballons, thank you! I will contact him.
<balloons> zedtux, well is the kernel changing that much each time you need a new package to support it?
<balloons> that said ubuntu release tend to target a specific kernel
<mrqtros> very specific app... Can you explain reasons? :)
<balloons> mrqtros, did you see my note? make sense?
<zedtux> balloons, to be honest I'm confuse right now. My kernel module contains some "LINUX_VERSION_CODE >= KERNEL_VERSION" for version 3.6, 3.7 and 3.9. I was expecting to just have to compile for those versions but giving some tries in VMs showed me that my kernel module compiled against the version 3.9 doesn't worked on kernel 3.10
<balloons> mrqtros, basically the ap tests were failing because of the huge changes to rss reader and were more or less removed. I would just remove the last one as it is a placeholder anway
<balloons> kernel 3.9 and 3.10 changed things
<balloons> :-)
<zedtux> with the error message "Exec format error"
<zedtux> and in dmesg I had "disagrees about version of symbol module_layout".
<mrqtros> balloons, ok, I'm awaiting now :)
<zedtux> Using "modprobe --dump-modversions" I saw that addresses are completely different for many of the methods I'm using.
<balloons> ok, you committed and pushed it?
<mrqtros> balloons, sorry, I thought you want to remove it yourself :) W8 plz :)
<balloons> mrqtros, I would, but I can't push to your branch :-)
<balloons> mrqtros, anyways I think that will solve everything, so yay
<fginther> balloons, rebuilidng
<zedtux> balloons, my app is in 3 parts: the kernel module, a daemon and a config tool. The config tool is open source and in a PPA, what do you think if I publish the kernel module packages into the PPA (as closed source) but upload the daemon to the Ubuntu Software Center ?
<zedtux> Then if a new kernel is released I just push to the PPA and that's it.
<balloons> fginther, just a moment mrqtros has one more tiny commit to push.. but they should autoland after every commit right?
<zedtux> For the daemon it's not changing so much.
<fginther> balloons, yep, that would automatically kick off a new build
<balloons> fginther, sorry I mean to say the bot should run after every commit
<balloons> fginther, right, ty :-)
<mrqtros> I should remove "test_toolbar_shows", yep?
<balloons> zedtux, well I think you have many options, but you should start the process via the myapps submission
<balloons> if you've started it, the review team can make specific recommendations
<balloons> mrqtros, yes
<zedtux> ballons, ok I will do so and cross fingers...
<mrqtros> balloons, python ... And what if I'll remove one test-method? They are called via reflection? :) Or I should remove all usages too?
<balloons> mrqtros, the goal is to remove all autopilot tests so everything will pass just fine
<balloons> we'll fix and submit new ones in a seperate commit
<mrqtros> Wow ... Ok :)
<balloons> all the old ones changed and rather than fixing them, they got left to stagnate.. so for now, let's just gut them :-)
<balloons> NORMALLY a commit shouldn't go in that would break them, but they've already been removed in trunk
<balloons> may as well remove them in your branch too
<mrqtros> How can I remove them? Remove methods? Classes? Files? :)
<mrqtros> I am new in python and in autopilot test :)
<mrqtros> So forgive me for dummy questions :)))
<balloons> in test_rssreader.py in the tests directory under autopilot, remove the     def test_toolbar_shows(self) function
<mrqtros> sec
<mrqtros> ok now!
<balloons> mrqtros,
<balloons> mrqtros, awesome.. so fingers crossed the bot will like everything now
<mrqtros> balloons, ahah, ok )))
<mrqtros> Failure :(
<mrqtros> "None of the test reports contained any result
<mrqtros> "
<balloons> mrqtros, :-( boo well then
<balloons> fginther, can you do me one final favor and drop rss reader from running ap tests.. there are none left to run anyways
<fginther> balloons, sure
<balloons> mrqtros, this is the sledgehammer approach.. it'll definitely work now :-)
<balloons> fginther, then kick off the autolanding for mrqtros so he can get his merge in ;-) ty ty ty!
<mrqtros> balloons, :) Lol)))
<avoine> Hello
<avoine> I wanted to know if there is a way to enable the arm architecture in a ppa?
<avoine> I'm trying to port the evopedia app on the ubuntu phone: https://code.launchpad.net/~patrick-hetu/+junk/evopedia-app
<avoine> and I wanted to compile it without cross-compiling the whole qt5 stack
<mrqtros> balloons, how can we trigger rebuild now? :)
<balloons> mrqtros, fginther will trigger the rebuild once everything is ready to pass
<mrqtros> Ok, thanks ;)
<fginther> mrqtros, the jenkins jobs for ubuntu-rssreader-app have been updated, feel free to trigger that autolanding now by approving the merge proposal
<balloons> mrqtros, ohh perfe
<mrqtros> fginther, I approved :)
<mrqtros> But seems that nothing happened
<mrqtros> balloons, thanks! :)
<mrqtros> It works now :)
<balloons> mrqtros, excellent
<balloons> I'm glad the rss changes are in, we can get back to writing some test for the new stuff :-)
<mrqtros> balloons, thanks for your patience :)
<balloons> same to you.. I know that was probably cubersome
<mrqtros> balloons, next merge we will have no any problems? :)
<balloons> mrqtros, yes, no problems
<mrqtros> balloons, what a good new :) Now we will use short updates, I promise :)
<balloons> mrqtros, :-) It makes it easier for everyone to review
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-07-23
<aditya> ..
<AskUbuntu> How to install Turbo C | http://askubuntu.com/q/323321
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Sweet Child O' Mine Day! :-D
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: dude, i think i found out what is different in the click on the InverseMouseArea and the normal MouseArea. with MA it does not matter if you click, move and release as long as you stay within the MA. With the IMA click and release have to happen at the same spot it seems.
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: that’s what I suspected
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: so the next step would be to propose mimicking this in the IMA and discuss it with the SDK team, and submit the necessary change
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: certainly, though the sdk team ATM is timp and Kaleo right ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: yeah, apparently Zsombor will be back next week
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: don’t forget to comment on your findings in the bug report
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: sure. and i'll try a patch that fixes it
<seb128> hey there, is there a "error color" in the toolkit?
<seb128> I've a design document which specifies "extra caption in the error color should appear below the usual caption"
<oSoMoN> seb128: I don’t think there’s one defined in the UITK
<seb128> oSoMoN, would it make sense to open a wishlist asking for one?
<seb128> or is that up to app to define one?
<oSoMoN> seb128: it would make sense to discuss it with design/the UITK team
<oSoMoN> seb128: try jounih
<seb128> ok
<seb128> oSoMoN, thanks
<gusch> nerochiaro: can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/camera-app/camera-tap-focus/+merge/176346
<gusch> oSoMoN: can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/camera-app/camera-tap-focus/+merge/176346
<oSoMoN> gusch: sure
<gusch> oSoMoN: thx
<oSoMoN> gusch: approved
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<gusch> oSoMoN: thx again ;)
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i haven't been building in pbuild for a while, and i guess now that we moved to saucy i would need to create a saucy pbuilder to be able to create packages for the phone
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: is there a specific sources.list i should use when i do that ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: nope, everything is in the archive
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ok thanks
<pico_> Hi, does anyone know where there's a minimal guide to Ubuntu packaging?
<pico_> I'm trying to put a solitaire game I wrote for Touch up on launchpad.
<zeokila> How can I install a module/plugin to my ubuntu application? When I try to run the app, it give me this: module "reader.plugin" is not installed
<zeokila> So I tried Build>make>install on the plugin and it give me this: make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<zeokila> Anyone?
 * om26er wonders why do we need a socket server for notes-app autopilot tests and not just copy images to desired places o_O
<renato> hi guys I am trying to run the gallery example on ubuntu-ui-toolkit project and I am getting this error: ile:///home/renato/work/phablet/sdk/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/examples/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gallery/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gallery.qml:21 Type MainView unavailable
<renato> file:///home/renato/work/phablet/sdk/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/modules/Ubuntu/Components/MainView.qml:18 module "Ubuntu.Unity.Action" is not installed
<renato> Kaleo, timp , greyback  ^^
<renato> do I need to install something else?
<renato> Saviq, do you know something about that?  ^^
<nik90|Office> renato: timp should definitely know about it since he worked on last week (i think). It was done to combine toolbar actions to show up in the hud actions.
<nik90|Office> it was done to *allow*
<timp> nik90|Office: yes I answered in different channel :) qtdeclarative5-unity-action-plugin from saucy or https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+archive/ppa needs to be installed
<kalikiana> isn't that a dependency already? unless you just build from trunk I guess and don't have any packages
<nik90|Office> kalikiana:I think it is a dependency. I do not remembering installing it, however on checking it is apparently installed. I am guessing I do not need to add it to my debian/control file
<timp> kalikiana: yes renato was building uitk trunk
<kalikiana> k
<nerochiaro> bfiller: mumble is really annoying, two victims today. anyway, the report is simple, i figured out what was the problem with inverse mouse area, updated the bug, and am working on a patch to solve the issue. i'll propose it to zoltan when he comes back next week
<bfiller> nerochiaro: cool
<om26er> gusch, Hey! you may know already but it seems we can change camera during video recording
<gusch> om26er: oh - do we have a bug for that?
<om26er> is reporting now
<gusch> om26er: I guess one can change to phot mode as well
<om26er> gusch, yeah ;)
<om26er> gusch, bug 1204132
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1204132 in camera-app "Camera switching should not be allowed during video recording" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1204132
<nik90|Office> timp: speaking of pagestacks, how does one share data between 2 pages defined in 2 different qml files?
<AskUbuntu> Is there a gui to show real time who is connected to my network? | http://askubuntu.com/q/323450
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<timp> nik90|Office: what kind of data?
<nik90|Office> timp: I wanted to share a listmodel between two files. But my question can also be more general as in sharing common properties or variables between files
<nerochiaro> om26er: i'm trying to run the autopilot tests for ubuntu-ui-toolkit on the device. but all tests report this error "RuntimeError: Autopilot could not determine the correct introspection type to use. You can specify one by overriding the AutopilotTestCase.pick_app_launcher method.". do you know how to fix that ?
<om26er> nerochiaro, you need to add: app_type='qt' in the method where you launch the app
<nerochiaro> om26er: i'm launching it via phablet-test-run
<nerochiaro> om26er: not sure how to change that
<om26er> nerochiaro, change in the __init__.py i mean
<om26er> nerochiaro, inside self.launch_test_application()
<nerochiaro> om26er: yeah, but that means that up until now the ubuntu-ui-toolkit tests have never worked on the device ?
<om26er> nerochiaro, yep. the code is in lp:ubuntu-ui-toolkit ?
<nerochiaro> om26er: yes
<om26er> nerochiaro, change here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/view/head:/tests/autopilot/UbuntuUiToolkit/tests/__init__.py#L79
<om26er> after this line
<nerochiaro> om26er: ok, i'll try that, but why isn't it already like that in trunk ?
<om26er> nerochiaro, probably they never ran those tests on the device to face the problem
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: timp: is it correct that you guys never ran the autopilot tests for the ubuntu-ui-tookit on the device ?
<kenvandine> om26er, i used your hack to force screen unlock to fix the friends-app autopilot tests on the device, is there any plans to solve that in a more general way?
<om26er> kenvandine, yes, the plan is to unlock the greeter by piloting unity shell as my hack just blindly swipes
<om26er> it works though ;)
<kenvandine> yeah... unless you're testing the shell :)
<kenvandine> works for me though
<kenvandine> i just bet all of our apps are broken the same way
<om26er> kenvandine, so you made the change in your app tests ?
<om26er> one else is using that, we only use it in jenkins jobs
<kenvandine> om26er, i did
<kenvandine> it was breaking the smoke tests
<kenvandine> now friends-app is green on the dashboard :)
<om26er> kenvandine, for smoke tests they have used my hack in UTAH so you may need that in your app :)
<neokore> Hi all, anyone could help me setting colors to some qml objects?
<kenvandine> yeah, i suspect all the apps will need it
<kenvandine> neokore, sure, more specific?
<neokore> I got a ComposerSheet but all texts appears in white color, so it's difficult to read them
<neokore> I want to change its base text color, but I don't know how
<neokore> I tried setting the color attribute but... it's not a member of this object
<kenvandine> neokore, are you setting a theme?
<kenvandine> you could tweak it depending if you want a light or dark background
<kenvandine>     Component.onCompleted: Theme.name = "Ubuntu.Components.Themes.SuruDark"
<kenvandine> or i think SuruLight exists too
<kenvandine> but i haven't tried that
<neokore> I'll try it, thank you kenvandine!
<kenvandine> np
<AskUbuntu> Developing nautilus thumbnailer | http://askubuntu.com/q/323578
<marlinc> https://plus.google.com/102031545913933941769/posts/7rE4eq5GBiW
<ScottD> Is there a way for me to reply to comments people have left for my app on the Software Center?  I'd like to help those having problems.
<marlinc> I wish I could help you
<ScottD> Me too.  :-)
<marlinc> It appear to be quite inactive here :p
<ScottD> I've noticed.
<marlinc> Do you know anything about integration with Unity? Like the syncmenu?
<ScottD> Nope.  My game is in Unity, but I just did a straight port.  Nothing fancy.
<marlinc> Damn I need some support with that
<ScottD> Just need to figure out the bindings for it.
<ScottD> Look for mono bindings for it.  Or examples of using it from mono.
<marlinc> For integration with Unity?
<marlinc> Does a game have to integrate mm? Maybe
<ScottD> Well a mono example would give you the bindings for the sync menu library.  Those should work in Unity.
<marlinc> Well I use Java for my application and have a Python script to integrate
<ScottD> Maybe I'm confused by which Unity we're talking about.  I keep forgetting that's the name of the UI on Ubuntu and not just a game engine.
<marlinc> That works but there probably are some improvements I can make to the Python script so thats why I wanted to ask the Ubuntu developer communtiy
<marlinc> By Unity I mean the Ubuntu desktop environment :p
<ScottD> Yea, I didn't.  :-D
<marlinc> Haha :P
<ScottD> If there are docs for the API to talk to the sync menu you can adapt the C interface to work in Java via JNI.
<marlinc> Well my current implementation (https://github.com/MMS-Projects/copyit-app/blob/develop/desktop/src/net/mms_projects/copy_it/integration/UnityIntegration.java) works :)
<marlinc> But I'm just looking for improvements
<marlinc> With https://github.com/MMS-Projects/copyit-app/blob/develop/desktop/res/scripts/desktop-integration.py this Python script
<marlinc> Works very well except that the sync menu state doesn't update all the time. That should be a issue with the Python script
<ScottD> Interesting.
<ScottD> I work in both languages but I'm totally unfamiliar with working with dbus and such.
<marlinc> Well DBus is only really used to talk to the Python script
<marlinc> And the Python script uses some DBus stuff to talk to Unity
<marlinc> (and back to the application)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-07-24
<sam113101> hi guys
<ScottD> yo
<sam113101> I found a bug in the dash, I would like to fix it, am I in the right channel?
<ScottD> Beats me.  I just wandered in here the other day.
<sam113101> there are so many channels, ubuntu-devel, ubuntu-app-devel, ubuntu-desktop, etc.
<Nimble> marlinc, what does that python script do exactly?
<rigved> sam113101: which version of ubuntu did you find the bug in?
<Aulin> Hi
<marlinc> Well Nimble (was I was a sleep) that Python script talks to Unity to add a syncmenu entry
<Nimble> is syncmenu the menu with the cloud icon?
<Aulin> *feeling ignored*
<marlinc> Yep
<marlinc> Hello Aulin :p
<Aulin> Hi
<Nimble> is the API at all similar to the messaging menu?
<marlinc> I've got idea. I just ripped some of the code of Ubuntu One because I coudn't find any nice documentation
<marlinc> I've got no idea. I just ripped some of the code of Ubuntu One because I coudn't find any nice documentation
<Nimble> ah
<Nimble> yeah, I was trying to figure out how to use the messaging menu
<Nimble> the code in the docs doesn't show anything
<Nimble> I guess I should go over the code in pidgin-indicate or something
<marlinc> Well I guess. Because I don't really know how the syncmenu implementation works I also don't know if I implemented it in the right way
<marlinc> So I'm looking for some input from people who do know how works because it appears that are not many people
<Aulin> Im a real programming n00b and scryptkiddie :-) i have some experiens with java & svg , is it easy to programm apps for ubuntu (touch)?
<Nimble> very
<Nimble> if you know javascript, QML is easy to learn
<Nimble> there's a guide on the ubuntu site for getting started, it's easy to follow
<Aulin> I programed with eclipse no idea what type of java
<Nimble> well, java and javascript are two different things
<Aulin> Where is see the differnet?
<Aulin> Between java and javascrypt
<marlinc> They are two entirely different languages
<Aulin> How i can se3 the different
<Aulin> And i programmed a little with light wite game engine on eclipse,
<marlinc> http://stackoverflow.com/a/245068
<Aulin> @marlinc thaks, google is my friend, i know :-)
<marlinc> But okay developing applications for Ubuntu is possible in all kinds of languages
<marlinc> You make applications in C, C++, Java, Python, C#, JavaScript well almost any language
<marlinc> Personally I would recommend a language you're familiar with. For me that would be Java
<Nimble> yeah, but Aulin was interested in ubuntu touch
<marlinc> Ah well then it would JavaScript
<Nimble> I know you can also do it in C++
<marlinc> Yea I hope it will be possible to run Java on Ubuntu Touch
<dholbach> good morning
<marlinc> Morning!
<Nimble> well, if openjdk is built for arm
<Nimble> you can just install it using apt-get
<marlinc> Yea I hope its possible to set it as a dependency
<marlinc> Then I can try to make th Ubuntu version available for Ubuntu Touch
<Nimble> the current build of ubuntu touch puts my phone into a bootloop so I can't tell you if it's there
<Nimble> L)
<Nimble> :) *
<marlinc> The're not many applications that use the syncmenu right? Its disappointing because I think that syncmenu is a strength of Ubuntu
<marlinc> As far as I know there's no single distribution that has something like thay
<marlinc> That*
<Nimble> I really like the entire menu system in the top right
<Nimble> it's a big part of the reason I use unity
<marlinc> Indeed
<Nimble> I just wish the documentation was up to date
<Aulin> Byeblook on ubuntu website
<marlinc> Yep
<gusch> nerochiaro: can you review this? https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/camera-app/camera-no-zoom-no-bar/+merge/176602
<marlinc> https://plus.google.com/102031545913933941769/posts/7rE4eq5GBiW
<Nimble> hope you find your answer
<marlinc> When I click on XChat in the messaging it opens a new XChat instance
<marlinc> Ah there's an issue for that :)
<Nimble> yeah
<Nimble> oh, ok
<seb128_> marlinc, that's because xchat is not a single instance program,it should be fixed
<marlinc> https://bugs.launchpad.net/xchat-indicator/+bug/1122853
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1122853 in xchat-indicator (Ubuntu) "Clicking the xchat indicator starts a new instance" [Medium,Confirmed]
<marlinc> Ah mm
<seb128_> it works fine with other programs
<Nimble> isn't xchat no longer maintained, anyway?
<seb128_> e.g if you call piding a second time it focus the running one, doesn't start a new instance
<gusch> oSoMoN: can you review this? https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/camera-app/camera-no-zoom-no-bar/+merge/176602
<Nimble> I know hexchat is in the repos but it doesn't have an indicator plugin
<oSoMoN> gusch: sure
<gusch> oSoMoN: thx
<oSoMoN> gusch: approved
<gusch> oSoMoN: thx
<nik90> renato: Can you help me convert animationContainer to a Flickable? I am getting stuck using a Flickable.
<nerochiaro> gusch: sorry, missed that
<gusch> nerochiaro: no worries - oSoMoN approved :)
<nerochiaro> gusch: yeah, saw that
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: speaking of which, there are 3 pendings MRs of mine at https://code.launchpad.net/notes-app/+activereviews, for your reviewing pleasure
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i was meaning to take care of them today
<oSoMoN> cool
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Kitchen Debate Day! :-D
<PaoloRotolo> Good morning!
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: hi
<PaoloRotolo> Hi nik90 :)
<mezenok_den> Hello
<mezenok_den> can anyone help with adding new service to the online-accounts ?
<AskUbuntu> Example tab in ubuntu sdk opens blank windows | http://askubuntu.com/q/323789
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: looking at your MRs, is there any test for this one ? https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/notes-app/focus-fixes/+merge/174745
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: also is omer out today ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: no there’s no test, it’s only fixing a plain programming mistake
<zeokila> Hey guys, how can I install a C++ plugin to an app? When I try to start it it tell me file:///directory/reader.qml:3 module "reader.plugin" is not installed
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: but does it make things work that weren't working before ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: I don’t know, but it fixes the code path as it was originally intended; whether that code path is used at all is beyond my investigation
<mezenok_den> nerochiaro: hi, can you help to find information on how to make my own libaccount-plugin ?
<mezenok_den> for new service
<mezenok_den> nerochiaro: I just can not find any docs about this question.
<mezenok_den> People, help me to find some docs about making my onw libaccount-plugin.
<nerochiaro> mezenok_den: i think the right person to ask is kenvandine, but i haven't seem him around today
<nerochiaro> mezenok_den: also maybe take the source of an existing plugin and start from there ?
<mezenok_den> nerochiaro: thank you for help :) I think I will dig into the source codes of the other's plugins and I'll try to do my stuff :)
<mezenok_den> nerochiaro: really thx :)
<nerochiaro> mezenok_den: you're welcome
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: if I download the packages build by jenkins and install them on the phone for this MR; https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/notes-app/provider-cleanup/+merge/174143 then run the tests with phablet-test-run notes-app, 2 of them fail. if i repeat with the packages installed by  phablet-test-run -p notes-app-autopilot notes-app then everything works
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: how do they fail? can you paste the output of the failures?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: it's the slide to delete that seem to be failing (trying twice just to be sure): http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5907228/
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: so nothing to do with the image provider
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: note that once you have installed notes-app-autopilot once on the device, passing "-p notes-app-autopilot" to phablet-test-run won’t do anything
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: so what you’re seeing is a random failure
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: beautiful
<oSoMoN> (which of course needs to be investigated)
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: how would you go about doing that '
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: well first you’d need to try and reproduce the issue when running the test suite, and observe what’s really happening on the device, as the failure logs don’t give many clues
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: can that tool run one single test ?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: nevermind, it can
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: also your previous statement that passing -p after you have notes-app-autopilot alreadt installed won't do anything doesn't seem to be true. in my case it downgrades the package to the current archive version
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: ok
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: in any case, the cause of the random failure seems to be that the note gets expanded when i install the pacakges from jenkins and doesn't get expanded (and thus can be deleted) with the normal packages. which is strange as that code shouldn't have been touched
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: then you need to compare packages built from the current trunk and those built by jenkins
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i also need to update the phone, i'm on yesterday's stuff, in case it makes a difference
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: it might
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i don't think so though
<renato> nik90, ping
<nik90> renato: pong
<renato> nik90, did you get the flickable working?
<nik90> renato: I wanted to replace AnimationContainer with a flickable for several reasons. First being it recommended by florian and the second it is causing some issues with qml loader
<nik90> renato: no and the problem is because I have no experience using a flickable
<renato> nik90, I will take a look
<nik90> renato: I keep getting errors such as "binding loop with contentHeight". I did contentHeight: childrenRect.height, but some of the children elements have no height specified
<nik90> because I cannot be precise about their height now
<renato> nik90, can I see your code?
<nik90> renato: let me upload. It is a mess since I was experimenting different stuff to get it working
<nik90> renato: https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/flickable-stopwatch-implementation
<m-b-o> nik90: I have a solution, interested?
<nik90> m-b-o: Hi. I read your g+ post.
<nik90> m-b-o: I tried doing it, however was unsure about one part. How to snap to a specific position?
<nik90> Right now, it snaps to the listView header. However If I insert all the elements inside a rectangle, then the flickable will have to snap to some point in the rectangle rather than some qml element
<m-b-o> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~martin-borho/ubuntu-clock-app/stopwatch-flickable/revision/156
<m-b-o> nik90: which point exactly?
<nik90> In the stopwatch page, it should snap midway to the analog stopwatch face.
<nik90> so it will look like the analog stopwatch face is half hidden and half visible
<m-b-o> nik90: when srollling to the rounds for example?
<nik90> m-b-o: yeah
<nik90> m-b-o: if you look at the current behavior of the clock tab, you will know what i mean
<m-b-o> nik90: I see
<renato> nik90, the height of the background page rectangle should be a value that when scrolling to the end of it, the stopwatch face is positioned in the correct position
<renato> then you do not need to take care of which position you need to scroll
<renato> just scroll to the end
<nik90> renato: okay
<nik90> renato: both m-b-o and kaziwaseef use a rectangle
<nik90> kaziwaseef's branch can be found at https://code.launchpad.net/~kaziwaseef/ubuntu-clock-app/flickable-added
<nik90> where he also uses a item to store the flickable in it
<renato> nik90, I would say keep the AnimationContainer in the pages and change it to be a flickable component
<nik90> renato: yes that would be the best case since all pages use animationcontainer
<renato> make sure that all pages have the correct height in that way when moving to the bottom it will be positioned in the correct position
<nik90> renato: Since kaziwaseef is working as an external contributor, let me just fix the stopwatch page alone, I can then implement his code logic into the animation container
<nik90> renato: all the pages have the same qml element sizes. So that should be easy to achieve
<renato> nik90, ok,
<renato> nik90, about the kaziwaseef my only concern is that I think that we do not need the Item element outside the flickable component
<nik90> renato: I tried modifying kaziwaseef's branch and removed the item. However when I anchors the flickable to fill the parent, the tab header started to hide when scrolling up. Any way to prevent that?
<Mihir> anybody to review this bug ?https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calculator-app/+bug/1203455
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1203455 in Ubuntu Calculator App "Result is not able to use with new operands " [Undecided,New]
<netcurli> Mihir: isn't this a duplicate of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calculator-app/+bug/1179422
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1179422 in Ubuntu Calculator App "[Calculator app] Can't add to existing equation once equals is entered" [Undecided,In progress]
<netcurli> ?
<kaziwaseef> Hi. The item containing the flickable was there to stop the tab header from hiding...
<renato> kaziwaseef, nik90, set the page property "flickable" to null
<kaziwaseef> I think the best thing to do is change the code of AnimationContainer. Please wait. Let me try.
<nik90> kaziwaseef: yeah best to adapt AnimationContainer into a Flickable.
<nik90> renato: thnx that worked.
<gusch> oSoMoN: just an idea: in HistoryDomainListModel you only emit dataChanged() but not for example rowsMoved()
<oSoMoN> gusch: because HistoryDomainListModel is always kept sorted alphabetically, so rows are never moved, some may be inserted, and some removed
<gusch> oSoMoN: I would have guessed, that sort() is called when a new row is added - but even calling it manually afterwards does not sort it
<gusch> oSoMoN: I see no obvious bug
<oSoMoN> me neither, and that’s the problem :/
<gusch> oSoMoN: I would really need to dig really deep to see what's going on
<oSoMoN> gusch: yeah, if you get a chance at some point to dig deeper, that would be much appreciated, but I understand that you have other priorities
<gusch> oSoMoN: for the second data, I don't get the rowsInserted() signal in HistoryDomainListChronologicalModel
<nerochiaro> om26er: hi, after the meeting can we have a quick talk about some autopilot tests on the device that are failing and i'm not sure why. also discuss a merge that you did some time ago that has some chnges to tests that i don't exactly understand
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: will you get a chance to review https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/cleanup-public-plugin/+merge/175855 some time today?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: yes, but cross your fingers for the autopilot tests, i seem to have a terrible luck with them today
<gusch> oSoMoN: I wonder, why calling sort() does not sort the model, but calling invalidate() does
<nerochiaro> om26er: ping
<oSoMoN> gusch: where exactly are you calling it?
<om26er> nerochiaro, sorry, hey!
<gusch> oSoMoN: in the test, where you have the model->invalidate();
<nerochiaro> om26er: hi, can you confirm that running the autopilot tests on the device from the packages generated by jenkins on this MR, you get 2 failures ? https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/cleanup-public-plugin/+merge/175855
<gusch> oSoMoN: invalidate accesses the data() function (there is logging), but sort() does not
<nerochiaro> om26er: sorry, wrong branch
<om26er> :p
<nerochiaro> om26er: i meant https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/notes-app/provider-cleanup/+merge/174143
<oSoMoN> gusch: yeah, the internals of the QSortFilterProxyModel are still a bit of a mistery to me
<om26er> nerochiaro, on it
<nerochiaro> om26er: thanks
<boiko> oSoMoN: gusch: so, from what I understood it looks like the rows moving in the original model is not being propagated to all levels of proxies
<oSoMoN> boiko: yeah, something like that, until invalidate() is called on the sort model
<boiko> oSoMoN: gusch: wait, no, there is no row moving going on here, sorry
<boiko> oSoMoN: gusch: I'll go for lunch and continue after I'm back
<oSoMoN> boiko: sure, but don’t let my problem take all your time, you probably have other priorities to tend to
<om26er> nerochiaro, I merged trunk and had 1 failure with that branch
<om26er> nerochiaro, notes_app.tests.test_images.TestImageSmallHigh.test_no_crash
<om26er> now when I run it individually it passes as well
<gusch> oSoMoN: why the hell is sort() doing like nothing?!?
<om26er> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5907792/
<nerochiaro> om26er: so, different results than me, i had 2 tests failing and they were different ones. and they fail even if run separately. any idea what might be going on ?
<nerochiaro> om26er: do you know what's going on from line 23 onwards ?
<om26er> nerochiaro, merge trunk first
<om26er> can you show me the logs
<nerochiaro> om26er: i used the packages from jenkins, didn't build them myself
<nerochiaro> om26er: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5907228/
<om26er> nerochiaro, which device ?
<nerochiaro> om26er: phone
<om26er> nerochiaro, I fixed those tests recently for touch. so I think you really need my package, should I email you ?
<nerochiaro> om26er: ok. but also oSoMoN should merge trunk into these branches I think. right oSoMoN ?
<om26er> sent
<gusch> oSoMoN: I found this one http://qt-project.org/wiki/Model_Test - maybe you want to tes the model implementation(s)
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: merge trunk where?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: in the branch
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: duh, what branch man?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: sorry, we were talking about the ones you submitted on notes-app for review
<mezenok_den> nerochiaro: you said I can ask kenvandine about my thoughts... is he usually anwering fast?
<mezenok_den> I have asked him and waiting... :)
<nerochiaro> mezenok_den: not always
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: ok, will do in a moment
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: done, for all three branches
<gusch> oSoMoN: ok - sort() does not work, as it is aborted when dynamicSortFilter is true (setting it to false, fixes the issue)
<oSoMoN> gusch: ok, good to know
<nerochiaro> om26er: also do you have any idea why tests fail on this MR ? https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/inverse-mouse-area-move-allowed-on-clicks/+merge/176362
<gusch> oSoMoN: https://pastebin.canonical.com/94971/ the entry for the first "getting data for domain" is wrong
<gusch> oSoMoN: it shows the data for the ubtuntu domain, but it should be the example domain
<gusch> oSoMoN: so for whatever reason, HistoryDomainListModel::data() uses the wrong data (I guess for the sorting)
<oSoMoN> gusch: yeah, I had arrived at this conclusion too, but I have no clue whatsoever why the data returned is wrong
<Laney> hmmmmmmm
<Laney> seb128: how have you solved "stuff scrolls over other stuff" when using Flickables?
<seb128> Laney, clip: true
<Laney> aha
<Laney> yes, that works. great!
<seb128> ;-)
<Laney> quite happy with this bit of UI
 * Laney makes the list sorted
<seb128> Laney, what bit is that? style datetime?
<seb128> Laney, btw I reviewed your mp, I've some nitpick (just added one)
<Laney> nah the listmodel stuff
<Laney> yes
<Laney> I'm fixing some of those
<Laney> and making it sorted
<seb128> style->still
<Laney> how can I focus something on entry?
<seb128> Laney, focus: true is supposed to work if you only have one widget doing it
<Laney> let me try that
<seb128> Laney, I'm just fighting with that for another panel, don't spend time on it ... I will let you know when I figure it out
<kenvandine> Laney, if that doesn't work, you might need to set someid.focus = true in a Component.onCompleted
<seb128> kenvandine, do you know what's needed?
<kenvandine> not really
<kenvandine> i had to do that to focus my listview for keyboard nav
<kenvandine> focus: true on the ListView didn't do it
<Laney> no, neither work
<kenvandine> i had to do it onCompleted
<kenvandine> :/
<Laney> this is on a TextField
<seb128> Laney, doing what Ken said makes it "looking focussed", but it doesn't take keyboard input :/
<Laney> yes
<Laney> could be a TextField bug I guess
<Laney> timp: any idea? :-)
<seb128> Laney,         Component.onCompleted: id.forceActiveFocus()
<seb128> works for me
<Laney> ah
<Laney> That's marked as \internal though
<seb128> Laney, ?
<Laney> I'm looking at the source of TextField
<seb128> Laney, it's a method of the base Item() object: http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtquick/qml-qtquick2-item.html#forceActiveFocus-method
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> does indeed work though ;-)
<seb128> yeah, it feels hackish
<seb128> but it works...
<kenvandine> nice!
 * kenvandine thinks focus: true should work though
<kenvandine> annoying
<sam113101> rigved: the last one (13.04)
<gusch> oSoMoN: I have no idea why it grabs the wrong data there - sorry
<oSoMoN> gusch: no worries, thanks for looking into it anyway
<om26er> nerochiaro, seem it was not able click the list item even if the mouse went there
<om26er> nerochiaro, could be the click was not registered due to the slow environment
<om26er> nerochiaro, see this video https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-saucy/1254/artifact/UbuntuUiToolkit.tests.gallery.test_gallery.GenericTests.test_toggles%20(with%20mouse).ogv
<nerochiaro> om26er: can you try triggering a rebuild ?
<om26er> and wow the autopilot tests for the UIToolkit are really written in a different way from the source I am looking at
 * om26er would do thing much differently
<nerochiaro> om26er: i noticed them being quite different
<om26er> triggered the rebuild
<nerochiaro> om26er: i also have a question about notes-app trunk, there's a revision 154 where you fixed a couple of tests. one of them uses the sleep function. why is that needed ? what's the problem that you are solving there ?
<seb128> hum
<seb128> onAccepted in a TextField doesn't seem to work, wth?
<om26er> nerochiaro, bug 1204084
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1204084 in notes-app "The input focus gets lost when the OSK appears during autopilot test run" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1204084
<om26er> nerochiaro, should I fix that you want to :)
<om26er> ...or you want to
<nerochiaro> om26er: as bill commented on the bug, we shouldn't use sleep if possible. can't we just use wait_for on the OSK visible property ?
<om26er> nerochiaro, Yeah, we are going to use what webbrowser did
<nerochiaro> om26er: also, are unit tests also still failing under qemu ?
<om26er> nerochiaro, not sure about that, never knew about that
<nerochiaro> om26er: how do you build packages for the phone then ?
<Laney> do we have an example somewhere of getting the current position?
<kaziwaseef> Im done with the Flickable thing perfectly. I pushed it to lp:~kaziwaseef/ubuntu-clock-app/flickable-added-2
<mmcc`>  Hi folks, I'm trying to debug a click package created by qtcreator, as installed using 'sudo click install foo.click' on the device (a nexus 7) - it doesn't appear to put a .desktop file anywhere, so I just linked to the one in the installed dir. However, it's still not running correctly (clicking on the icon displays a plain white screen). Is there a log somewhere I can look at to debug?
<fugue88> bzoltan: ^ Is that one you could answer?  Or do we need cjwatson?
<bzoltan> mmcc`: The .desktop hooking mechanism is not done yet and so not integrated to the SDK. What you see there is more like a tech preview of the click packages... obviously the lp:click project is progressing and cjwtason puts a lot brain and hand into that project.
<bzoltan> so to say short... in the present status the QtC click packaging is not meant to create packaged app what you can launch from the shell... you can package, you can install and you can see what is going on
<mmcc`> bzoltan: ok. definitely understood that it's a work in progress. is creating click packages from outside QtC more complete? I was hoping to use it to package an app for a demo next week
<bzoltan> mmcc`:  Nothing can stop the devs to bzr branch lp:click and make a new local release .. the QtC interface to the Click will not change in the following days
<bzoltan> mmcc`:  We are focusing on QA work... creating autopilot coverage on the QtCreator and on our plugins ... we suffered a lot
<fugue88> bzoltan: beuno had an app that he demo'd installing and launching.  Do you know how that one was built?
 * fugue88 tries to get the name
<bzoltan> mmcc`:  and running after a really quickly (respect to cjwatson) developing Click project would have been eating our time too much... so I draw a line :) and that is released today with the Beta SDK
<bzoltan> fugue88:  with Click?
<fugue88> bzoltan: A calculator app, apparently packaged as .click because he goes through the same install process from the dash.
<fugue88> "Fake Calculator"
<bzoltan> fugue88:  You can create .deb packages from any  project in QtCreator and you can even install and deploy the app packaged in .deb ... but with click it is only packaging and installing ... no launching
<AskUbuntu> How can I get user/system information in a QML mobile app? | http://askubuntu.com/q/324038
<bzoltan> fugue88:  that is gonna be a fake :)
<fugue88> Well, I assume it doesn't calculate.
<fugue88> beuno: That Fake Calculator, is it an actual .click package?
<beuno> fugue88, yes
<fugue88> And that actually launched.
<beuno> right
<fugue88> So, at least with whatever versions of code beuno's using, it's possible.
<beuno> I can't launch apps created from qtcreator either
<beuno> running into that atm
<bzoltan> beuno:  so how the .desktop is hooked up to the Shell?
<beuno> bzoltan, that's more of a cjwatson or ted question
<beuno> sergio may know as well
<bzoltan> beuno:  as far as I knew it is not done yet ... the .desktop must be under the /usr/share/applications or under /home/phablet/.local/share/applications/
<fugue88> bzoltan: Your knowledge is ancient.  At *least* a day old!  ;)
 * fugue88 doesn't know anything about .desktop locations
<bzoltan> fugue88:  LOL :)
<beuno> well
<beuno> wh does fake calculator open?
<beuno> *why
<bzoltan> fugue88:  I wish to be better informed
<fugue88> Don't we all.
<beuno> well, this is what the demo is for
<beuno> align us all as quickly as possible  :)
<fugue88> Yep.
<beuno> so that's the only piece failing in the whole demo
<beuno> opening an app created from qtcreator
<beuno> everything else works
<bzoltan> beuno, fugue88:  I just feel awfully stupid :) I can not be on top of all moving parts...
<beuno> bzoltan, oh, don't worry, we all feel stupid!
<fugue88> bzoltan: Nobody can.  I certainly am not following technical details, just overall status.
<fugue88> It's actually quite amazing, given how many teams and moving parts there are for this, how well it's come together so far.
<beuno> one small piece missing!
<fugue88> Nuance.
<fugue88> ;)
<bzoltan> beuno, fugue88: I will jump on it straight tomorrow morning... it is 10pm :) and I am up since 5am
<beuno> bzoltan, btw, here's the demo: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=62dgYISBgIQ
<fugue88> :O
<fugue88> gn, bzoltan.
<bzoltan> beuno: I have more than one question related to that demo ... #1 how on earth you start the phablet shell on your desktop?
<beuno> bzoltan, bzr branch lp:unity8
<beuno> follow the instructions
<beuno> ./run
<beuno> done
<bzoltan> beuno: Geez.. Why I did not know about it??? It should be one of the top features of the SDK!
<bzoltan> :)
<beuno> bzoltan, indeed!  Happy to help you tomorrow to get up and running
<bzoltan> beuno:  sweet :) ?
<bzoltan> _GOOOOD_NITE_
<nik90> renato: https://code.launchpad.net/~kaziwaseef/ubuntu-clock-app/flickable-added-2 does the trick
<nik90> renato: he modified the animationcontainer into a flickable. It needs some small tweaks. But otherwise it works as intended.
<renato>   nick instead of call flick function try to set the : contentY
<renato> and uese a NumberAnimation for this property
<nik90> renato: but by using flick, arent we leaving the sdk flickable defaults instead of using our own numberAnimation?
<renato> you can use Ubutntu animation
<nik90> so instead of flick(0, -1000), I would do contentY: something
<nik90> and then add behavior on ContentY
<renato> yes
<renato> more specific contentY: contents.height - flickable.height
<nik90> renato: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5908923/
<nik90> renato: although what would be the statement for the else if cae?
<nik90> case?
<renato> contentY = 0
<renato> nik90, instead of momentEnded try to use flickableDirection
<renato> sorry wrong
<nik90> renato: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5908939/
<renato> nik90, works?
<nik90> renato: yup :)
<AskUbuntu> How to create multiple pages in HTML5 app and link them together | http://askubuntu.com/q/324085
<renato> nik90, why do you need the clip: true?
<nik90> renato: wow this ended up much simpler than what we created before. Glad to do some code refactorings
<nik90> renato: otherwise you can see the clock face behind the header when you swipe up
<renato> nik90, ok
<renato> great work guys
<nik90> renato: well this is all the work of kazi :D
<renato> nik90, why this magical number (10, -10)
<renato> why not >0 <0
<nik90> renato: that is the swipe tolerance
<renato> ok
<nik90> but thinking about it now, it could be 0
<renato> make this a property
<nik90> ok
<nik90> but should i make it 0 or leave it as 10?
<renato> nik90, is up to you and the designers
<nik90> renato: the only think I am not happy about is the contentHeight: units.gu(87)
<renato> nick98 this should be tha page height
<renato> each page should set it to the correct size
<nik90> oh
<renato> and make sure that you set: flickableDirection to only flick on vertical direction
<renato> or this can be set by : childrenRect.height
<nik90> renato: I will set the flickableDirection to only vertical.
<nik90> childrenRect.height does not work
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-07-25
<AskUbuntu> SDK Battery Status howto | http://askubuntu.com/q/324222
<Mihir> Do we have any facility to copy result into clipboard in calculator ?
<rigved> sam113101: if you are experiencing an issue in 13.04, then you need to ask in the #ubuntu channel.
<sam113101> I made a bug report
<dholbach> good morning
<oSoMoN> good morning
<Mihir> Good Morning :)
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Louise Brown Day! :-D
<dholbach> hey JamesTait
<JamesTait> dholbach, o/
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all
<nik90|Office> PaoloRotolo: Hi :) gud morning
<PaoloRotolo> Good morning nik90|Office :)
<nik90|Office> PaoloRotolo: btw I will be talking to the design team today where I will ask them about the stopwatch lap swipe delete MP proposed by you.
<nik90|Office> Will let you know on what decision has been made on that.
<PaoloRotolo> nik90|Office, good, thanks!
<nik90|Office> PaoloRotolo: there is another bug to tackle if you are interested
<PaoloRotolo> nik90|Office, yes, of course :)
<nik90|Office> PaoloRotolo: currently if you want to reset the stopwatch, you have to first stop it and then press reset.
<nik90|Office> The ideal scenario would be that the user is able to reset the stopwatch whenever he wants irrespective of the stopwatch status (pause/running)
<PaoloRotolo> nik90|Office, ok, I'll find a way to fix it :D
<nik90|Office> PaoloRotolo: thnx. Feel free to report a bug report if you want. I am at office so cannot do it at the moment. You can then later attach your MP to that bug report.
<oSoMoN> gusch: hey, would you have a moment to review https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/domain-names-chronological/+merge/176900 today?
<gusch> oSoMoN: sure
<oSoMoN> cool
<gusch> oSoMoN: so how did you solve the issue?
<oSoMoN> gusch: like that: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/domain-names-chronological/revision/239
<gusch> oSoMoN: hmm - not really fixing the root cause, but might not be worth spending another week ...
<oSoMoN> gusch: the root cause is that by the time we’re querying the entries for data, the signals for insertions haven’t all been propagated yet, so yes, it does fix the root cause of the issue by forcing an update
<gusch> oSoMoN: ok
<oSoMoN> gusch: note that blocking signals is made necessary by the fact that otherwise we enter an infinite loop of data() -> dataChanged() -> data() -> … that eventually leads to a segfault
<gusch> oSoMoN: I see
<PaoloRotolo> nik90|Office, fixed. I'm uploading the MP ;)
<nik90|Office> PaoloRotolo: Wow that was quick! Did you test your fix?
<PaoloRotolo> nik90|Office, yes, right now :)
<nik90|Office> PaoloRotolo: Did you already upload it?
<PaoloRotolo> nik90|Office, no, I'm
<PaoloRotolo> reporting the bug*
<oSoMoN> gusch: one trivial MR for your list (when you have time, no urgency): https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/open-tabs-page-title/+merge/176918
<gusch> oSoMoN: ok - code looks good for the first one (thank good I read most of it already yesterday) ...
<oSoMoN> :)
<gusch> oSoMoN: when I go to a domain, that is already in "last month", then it's not added to the "today"
<gusch> oSoMoN: hmmm - and when I try to run it again, it crashes (desktop)
<PaoloRotolo> nik90|Office, all done: https://code.launchpad.net/~paolorotolo/ubuntu-clock-app/fix-for-1204861/+merge/176920
<gusch> oSoMoN: https://pastebin.canonical.com/95024/
<PaoloRotolo> nik90|Office, I tested it and it works. BTW, I'm 15 and this is the first time I am programming in Qt, so sorry for possible issues with my code :D
<oSoMoN> gusch: interesting, I’ll look into it, would you mind adding this info to the MR?
<gusch> oSoMoN: ok
<om26er> bug 1204743
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1204743 in camera-app "Shoot button stays disabled when the camera is switched while the focus ring is visible" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1204743
<om26er> gusch, :)
<om26er> this causes autopilot failure we are seeing in the dashboard
<gusch> om26er: the UI really should disable it's controls more often ... (like disable the switch camera during focus)
<om26er> gusch, sounds fair, that would also work for us
<nik90|Office> PaoloRotolo: no worries. I will test it and then review code. If there is anything that might need changing I will let you know :)
<PaoloRotolo> nik90|Office, ok :)
<oSoMoN> gusch: the bug you’re seeing in my MR is also in trunk, so not a regression, I filed bug #1204875 to track and fix it separately
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1204875 in webbrowser-app "Domain that was visited in the past doesn’t move to today when visited again" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1204875
<gusch> oSoMoN: ok - but I'm worried about the crash ...
<oSoMoN> gusch: looking into it, I haven’t been able to reproduce yet
<oSoMoN> gusch: when do you get the crash exactly, and can you reliably reproduce it?
<gusch> oSoMoN: it's on startup, and it happens on every start (with that version of the browser)
<nik90|Office> PaoloRotolo: Approved! Thnx for the fix. You are doing great!
<gusch> oSoMoN: shall I send you my history.sqlite ?
<oSoMoN> gusch: yes please
<PaoloRotolo> nik90|Office, thanks you :)
<PaoloRotolo> Must go now... Bye!
<oSoMoN> gusch: btw, if you don’t mind, please confirm bug #1204875
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1204875 in webbrowser-app "Domain that was visited in the past doesn’t move to today when visited again" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1204875
<gusch> oSoMoN: can you use the IRC file transfer?
<oSoMoN> gusch: it never worked reliably for me
<gusch> oSoMoN: just sent a mail ...
<oSoMoN> gusch: I accepted the file transfer, but nothing’s happening
<oSoMoN> ok, thanks
<oSoMoN> gusch: I’m not seeing the crash with your db either
<gusch> oSoMoN: hmmm - then maybe it's just my build setup?
<oSoMoN> gusch: are you on saucy?
<gusch> oSoMoN: yes
<oSoMoN> gusch: I’m on raring still, so that might make a difference
<oSoMoN> gusch: what if you backup this history file somewhere, delete it and restart the app, can you then reproduce the crash?
<gusch> oSoMoN: with a clean history, there is no crash - even when browsing and restarting
<oSoMoN> gusch: and now if you restore the previous history file, and restart, are you seeing the crash again?
<gusch> oSoMoN: yep
<oSoMoN> gusch: interesting, I guess I’ll have to upgrade to saucy to see it for myself
<oSoMoN> gusch: and does that crash happen with trunk too, with this history db?
<gusch> oSoMoN: maybe hits a bad timing on my computer
<gusch> oSoMoN: nope
<gusch> oSoMoN: I ran your other MR with that history
<oSoMoN> gusch: so that’s a bug that shouldn’t be discarded lightly, I’ll have a look at the history file to see if I can spot any potential corruptions, and I’ll keep it at hand to test when I upgrade to saucy
<Laney> HMM!
<Laney> How can I give a TextField focus when some condition becomes true? (selecting a particular value from a ValueSelector in this case)
<oSoMoN> gusch: in the meantime, seeing that you can’t reproduce it reliably (and not even easily), do you think it can be approved (provided the rest of the code looks good)
<oSoMoN> ?
<Laney> neither forceActiveFocus() nor focus = true work here
<gusch> oSoMoN: I'll first check on the device with that history ...
<Laney> never mind
<oSoMoN> gusch: ah, good point, didn’t think of that…
<gusch> oSoMoN: crashes on the N10 as well with that history
<gusch> oSoMoN: but I get an additional log: "QSortFilterProxyModel: inconsistent changes reported by source model"
<oSoMoN> gusch: I’ll test on the galaxy nexus in a moment, if I manage to reproduce the crash then I should be able to fix it
<gusch> oSoMoN: I used the packages from the MR, my history on N10 with image 20130722 (last one from today morning)
<oSoMoN> gusch: yup, I can reproduce on maguro, will look into it after lunch
<gusch> oSoMoN: lumchtime for me as well now ;)
<Laney> where can I see an example of using qtlocation to get the current location (city/country, ideally timezone)?
<mardy> greyback: I don't remember, is there a way to get the command line options from QML?
<greyback> mardy: no, unless you write a QML plugin to get them
<mardy> greyback: OK, thanks
<oSoMoN> mardy, greyback: there is an API in the SDK for that
<greyback> oSoMoN: Really? That's (good) news to me
<mardy> oSoMoN: do you have a link, or do you know the name?
<oSoMoN> mardy, greyback: see file:///usr/share/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/doc/html/overview-ubuntu-sdk.html#parsing-command-line-arguments
<greyback> nice
<mardy> oSoMoN: cool, thanks
<nik90|Office> Laney: when you get the answer to that question, can you please ping me as well. I need the answer to that very same question for the clock app :D
<nik90|Office> fginther: I think jenkins core apps bot is down. Can you confirm?
<fginther> nik90|Office, yes, the build slave is down. I'll look into it. Thanks for the notice.
<Laney> nik90|Office: interesting, why does the clock app need that?
<nik90|Office> Laney: The clock app needs to show the current location (city) of the user along with the time in that location.
<nik90|Office> Laney: It was shown in our official visual designs
<Laney> I see
<nik90|Office> Laney: http://ubuntuone.com/5qC1KPZxEetYqFm8Qh0KzM
<Laney> fair enough
<Laney> I'm trying to get it to return something but it doesn't want to so far
<nik90|Office> I tried usign qtlocation (qml) however it could not detect any location sources. So I am hoping some tutorial is added on developer.ubuntu.com to allow any developer to make use of current location info.
<mhall119> Calendar app meeting starting now in #ubuntu-touch-meeting
<UbuPhillup> mhall119: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2009-June/028384.html
<UbuPhillup> for translation credists
<mhall119> thanks UbuPhillup
<marxjohnson> Is the Unity Web Apps API still supported? The link to the API reference on developer.ubuntu.com is dead
<mhall119> UbuPhillup: it looks like we have the headers in the .po files already
<mhall119> but the ubuntu-system-settings just displays the contents of the debian/copyright file
<mhall119> doens't look like individual names are being added to the .po file headers anyway...
<UbuPhillup> mhall119: so the string »msgid "translator-credits"« must be used for that
<UbuPhillup> mhall119: i think that in the header must be edit manuelly
<UbuPhillup> mhall119: like the gnome translators does
<UbuPhillup> i think
<UbuPhillup> but mabe it is easier, to just creat a new string in system-settings and the translators can write the names in it for all the apps
<mhall119> UbuPhillup: that doesn't sound easier
<mhall119> UbuPhillup: I'll get with dpm when he's back and we'll figure out a good way of doing it
<UbuPhillup> mhall119: okey, thanks
<oSoMoN> gusch: I’m debugging the crash, it looks like it’s related to entries under domain name "derstandard.at"
<gusch> oSoMoN: hmmm - the title has umlauts there ...
<oSoMoN> gusch: yeah, I’m starting to suspect some sort of unicode issue, need to confirm it first
 * nik90|Office is loving the community at the moment. (Just got another major  contribution froma community member for the clock app)
<mmcc> Hi - I've got an issue with the onscreen keyboard on a nexus 7 I flashed last friday, it is passing click events through to buttons in part of a Flickable that it's obscuring. Is this just a bug or is there something I can do to avoid it?
<gusch> mmcc: there is a lot of work going on for the osk, but I don't know any specifics there
<gusch> tmoenicke: ^
<tmoenicke> mmcc: is an inverted mouse area involved?
<mmcc> tmoenicke: I don't think so? Not via anything I did on purpose
<seb128> kenvandine, do you know if there is a way to turn off icons in the left side of qtcreator?
<kenvandine> i suspect not
<kenvandine> to high for your screen?
<seb128> kenvandine, I like the new one for the API documentation and pastebin, I don't need IRC there though
<seb128> nor the core apps link
<seb128> kenvandine, yes, when working on the laptop...
<seb128> well it adapts
<oSoMoN> gusch: still around?
<seb128> but the icons are not really nice shrinked
<gusch> oSoMoN: yep
<oSoMoN> gusch: I added my findings as comments to https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/domain-names-chronological/+merge/176900
<gusch> oSoMoN: btw - wanna review? https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/qtubuntu-camera/camera-disable-video-zoom/+merge/176421
<oSoMoN> gusch: sure
<oSoMoN> gusch: turns out the problem exists in trunk, so not a regression introduced by my MR, I’ll file a bug report to track it
<gusch> oSoMoN: I agreed with bill to disable the zooming for video (for now)
<oSoMoN> gusch: ok, I’ll review it
<oSoMoN> gusch: so given that the crash isn’t a regression specific to my MR, how about approving it?
<gusch> oSoMoN: ok - I'll approve
<oSoMoN> thx
<gusch> oSoMoN: done :)
<mmcc> a quick experiment showed that the on-screen keyboard also passes events through to buttons in a Page's ToolbarItems, and permanently obscures them, too.
<oSoMoN> gusch: can you elaborate on why it was decided to deactivate the zoom in video mode?
<gusch> oSoMoN: the problem is omewhere deep in the android/driver layer it seems - no time for debugging that right now :(
<oSoMoN> gusch: ok
<oSoMoN> gusch: commented on your MR, can you have a look at my comment and confirm that what I’m observing is expected?
<gusch> oSoMoN: "quite some delay"? like a second? or like 100ms?
<oSoMoN> gusch: more like 2 seconds
<gusch> oSoMoN: did you see that before?
<gusch> oSoMoN: but that's quite a lot ...
<gusch> oSoMoN: I'll check tomorrow again
<oSoMoN> gusch: I don’t remember, I don’t use the camera app that much
<oSoMoN> gusch: ok, so feel free to top-approve if you’re satisfied with it
<gusch> oSoMoN: ok - anyway thx
<gusch> oSoMoN: two seconds - nope - not satisfied - but let's see if that MR is the reason
<oSoMoN> gusch: yeah, let me restart the device and test again
<gusch> oSoMoN: ah - I have an idea - I should switch the zoom before switching the focus when going to video
<oSoMoN> gusch: I re-installed the plugin from the archives, and I’m still seeing the same delay, so it doesn’t seem to be a regression
<gusch> oSoMoN: ok - thx
<gusch> oSoMoN: I'll top approve then
<oSoMoN> cool
<gusch> EOD
 * oSoMoN EOD too
<nik90> renato_: I have a small question. In general the anchors we used in the flickable work well and have been merged into trunk. I have been experimenting with adding qml loaders to dynamically load the stopwatch page only when switched to that tab. The dynamic loading works well. However in the stopwatch page, the anchors are messed up as in the stopwatch face has moved up and the header is no longer clipped. Any ideas why this is happen
<nik90> renato_: I have it in a branch at https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/dynamic-stopwatch-loader
<iBelieve> timp, ping
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-07-26
<dholbach> good morning
<oSoMoN> good morning
<nik90|Office> good morning everyone :)
<Mihir_> hey good morning nik90
<Vegasq> Hello guys, I tried to find way to work with filesystem via QML. Am i right, that no case to do it without c++? Will ubuntu API contain this functions in the future?
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Friday and happy One Voice Day! :-D
<tsimpson> Vegasq: URLs can be files too
<nik90|Office> I have a general question regarding qml loaders. On loading a page dynamically, the elements in the page do not respect their anchor definitions anymore. Is there anyone able to help in this regards?
<nik90|Office> I have it in a branch at
<nik90|Office> https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/dynamic-stopwatch-loader
<nik90|Office> I just need some tips and some reasoning as to why this might happen.
<nik90|Office> In my branch, I am loading the stopwatch page dynamically. However the stopwatch clock is no longer positioned correctly. Without loaders it looks fine.
<edwardd12> having issues connecting to mobile internet via 02 paymonthly contract sim and using galaxy nexus gsm model ubuntu touch version 20130722
<Vegasq> tsimpson: Yeah, but there is no way to save some file? For ex. in http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtqml/qml-url.html they use url for Image, as i remember we can use url for XmlListModel.source, but do we have something like FileApi.source = '~/.config/olala' and FileApi.bin = 010101 FileApi.save() ?
<nik90|Office> wow seems like a dead channel today
<dRagonsRage> Hi, I just downloaded a Qt GUI application that uses the Google calendar API
<dRagonsRage> When I try to build it, it gives me this error: /home/arun/Documents/QtCreator/qt-google-calendar/main.cpp:1: error: QtGui/QApplication: No such file or directory
<dRagonsRage> I think it has something to do with the PATH variable but I'm using Ubuntu 13.04 and I'm not sure how to access the PATH variable in Ubuntu...
<dRagonsRage> Please help?
<gusch> boiko renato_ do you want to review? https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-edit-thread/+merge/177165
<calidion> how to make cordova html5 project run? i only got a blank window. is that normal?
<boiko> gusch: I'll review it in about half an hour, is that ok?
<Stuci> Hello all !
<Stuci> Anybody wanna assist 2-3 noob questions on private?
<nik90|Office> seb128: ping
<ahayzen> mhall119, popey, ping
<mhall119> ahayzen: pong
<ahayzen> mhall119, was just wondering if we are having a music-app meeting today?
<mhall119> ahayzen: yeah, just joined #ubuntu-touch-meeting
<ahayzen> mhall119, although i think its only me tht around
<iBelieve> What is the best way to store settings in a Ubuntu Touch app? U1db or LocalStorage?
<Elv13> Hello, in QtQuick1, I used qmlRegisterType to register my C++ objects. In the SDK, I tried qmlRegisterInterface, but I still get "is not a type " error. How can I fix this?
<iBelieve> Elv13, qmlRegisterType is the same in both QtQuick 1 & 2. If you used that before, you should still be able to use it.
<iBelieve> Elv13, could you pastebin the error and possibly the source code?
<Elv13> iBelieve: qmlRegisterType doesn't even exist in QtQuick2
<iBelieve> Elv13, yes it does, I'm using it. Maybe you're not including something?
<Elv13> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5916184/
<Elv13> (I am made an empty QtQuick project)
<iBelieve> Elv13, here is the main file to the program I'm working on: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5916191/. I think the include you're missing is QtQml.
<iBelieve> Elv13, also, you're not supposed to modify the qtquick2applicationviewer code, as it's autogenerated. The best place to put stuff is in the main.cpp file, like the file I sent you.
<Elv13> thanks, it work, but I think it is because it include some lagacy files
<iBelieve> Elv13, what legacy files? #include <QtQml> is mentioned in the Qt5 documentation
<iBelieve> Elv13, sorry, I've got to go
<vthompson> Kaleo, Good {morning,afternoon,evening}! I'm helping out with the Touch core app "music-app" and I have a question about an issue we are having that's causing our app to hang for short periods of time.
<vthompson> Kaleo, we're seeing an error in the console ("QML Page: Binding loop detected for property "height"") that points to the Page element for the portion of the app in question. When this is seen the app hangs for 10-15 seconds (on my dev machine). The Page holds a ListView and it seems like randomly skipping through this ListView is causing the issue.
<vthompson> Once the app becomes responsive again this is printed to the console: "QQuickWindow: possible QQuickItem::polish() loop". Does anyone have an idea of what might be happening?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-07-27
<scubasteve> hey for some reason qt wont compile my code, im giving it a try and this is the error message i get module "QtQuick" version 2.0 is not installed       import QtQuick 2.0
<ewrwer> geia
<mefrio> hi guys. I am trying to load google calendar events using libaccounts. I am using the example I found here (http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/technologies/online-accounts/for-application-developers/) but substituting "microblogging" with "calendar" it does not work. How can I read Google Calendar events so?
<mefrio> I added my google accounts to online accounts panel
<danpalmer> hi there, wondering if someone could help with something I'm trying to do with list views. I'm quite new to QML
<danpalmer> I have a vertical list view, where I want each row to be a horizontally scrolling list/grid view
<danpalmer> I'm unsure as to the best way to structure this. Any ideas?
<AskUbuntu> Newbie Question | http://askubuntu.com/q/325390
<NightOsama> wow
<NightOsama> my first time using ubuntu 13.10 alpha and installed this qt creator... amazing integration with irc and wiki !
<_5m0k3> Can I not populate a listview if I'm calling it from within a component item in a separate .qml file?  Works fine if I do it all inline
<_5m0k3> scratch that.  forgot to change my anchors
<AskUbuntu> actionSelectionPopover only displays properly on selectedTabIndex == 0 | http://askubuntu.com/q/325421
<HoLi> hi
<HoLi> any czech here ?
<UbuPhillup> Hmm yes
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-07-28
<HoLi> Hi how can I line-through in QML ?
<zzk> I want to write a app for ubuntu phone ,the app will access to datebase,but the api document(http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-13.10/qml/ui-toolkit/overview-ubuntu-sdk.html) didn't include datebase api details.how can i access to datebase?
<rigved> zzk: i am not one of the ubuntu touch developers, but as far i understand it, http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-13.10/qml/ui-toolkit/overview-ubuntu-sdk.html only listst the UI elements
<rigved> zzk: so, you can use the standard QML way to access the database, i guess
<rigved> zzk: tough you should confirm with someone who actually knows this.
<rigved> zzk: welcome
<UbuPhillup> hey
<UbuPhillup> are here any system-settings developers?
<UbuPhillup> or how to translate this https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-settings/trunk/+pots/ubuntu-system-settings/de/57/+translate
<UbuPhillup> so what does it mean?
<UbuPhillup> or can i run  system.
<UbuPhillup> -settings on my desktop?
<_5m0k3> My application needs to have a deep navigation (pagestack) within a flat navigation (tab).  Is there a way to do this without violating best practices?  My current implementation works, unless I change tabs while not at the top of my page stack.  If I do that, the toolbar starts to misbehave and show the wrong items
<_5m0k3> Is separate mainviews the right way to go?
<labsin> _5m0k3: How do you seperate mainviews?
<AskUbuntu> GtkSourceView in Glade and C++ | http://askubuntu.com/q/325637
<AskUbuntu> What should I upload for submitting a proprietary app to USC? | http://askubuntu.com/q/325643
<AskUbuntu> How can i build iOS apps on ubuntu? | http://askubuntu.com/q/325653
<keegsconte> info keegsconte
<_5m0k3> Bug Report:  onLinkActivated is not triggered by html link text if the label is in a popover
<Laney> UbuPhillup: It's the language used by the spell checker
<Laney> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LanguageAndText#phone-spelling
<UbuPhillup> Laney Thanks ;)
<UbuPhillup> Can i test system-sttings on my desktop pc ?
<UbuPhillup> To see if every think is fine translated or if there are any bugs?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-07-21
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday and happy Get Out of the Doghouse Day! :-D
<nik90> mzanetti: hi, I managed to implement the u1db query stuff in my model. Turns out I didnt need to use u1db in my class, since u1db query already returned a QList<QVariant> model with the necessary results. All i had to do was to append that to our timezonemodel list and calculate the localtime :)
<nik90> mzanetti: however I am facing a small issue with calculating the time difference between the 2 timezones. I did something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/7830107/
<diogo_> hi guys
<diogo_> how can i configure git in the sdk so that it will apear on github
<mihir> dpm: ping !!
<dpm> hi mihir
<diogo_> dpm
<mihir> dpm: i see this bug , https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1342148
<mihir> and feel that it is already in plural form
<mihir> any comments ?
<diogo_> mihir can anyone tell me how to configure git in the sdk??
<dpm> mihir, it's not yet internationalized to handle plurals. It should be internationalized like this: i18n.tr("After %1 Occurrences", count).arg(count)
<mihir> diogo_: follow this instructions, http://developer.ubuntu.com/start/ubuntu-sdk/installing-the-sdk/
<mihir> diogo_: let me know if you get stuck anywhere.
<diogo_> mihir: thank you
<mihir> dpm: it is like that only in code right now , i18n.tr("After %1 Occurrences").arg(recurrenceRule[0].limit):
<mihir> what is second argument in i18.tr ?
<diogo_> mihir: i didnt find how to configure git so that it would upload my project to github
<dpm> mihir, some languages have more than 2 plural forms, and different ways of saying there is 1 thing or 0 things or 6 things... E.g. Arabic has 6 plural forms IIRC, and English 2. For the translation system to work with all plural forms for all languages, strings that contain variables that are replaced at runtime and are contained in user messages that vary according to that count, need to be marked for plural translation. That's how you'd do it for
<dpm> your string:
<dpm> i18n.tr("After %1 Occurrence", "After %1 Occurrences", recurrenceRule[0].limit).arg(recurrenceRule[0].limit)
<mihir> dpm: thanks a lot for explanation :)
<dpm> as strings in the code are always en_US (the base language for translations), and en_US has got only 2 plurals, you put those 2 plurals in the string
<dpm> and then gettext takes care of all the rest.
<dpm> it'd be good for the call to be more compact, so that you don't have to specify the count argument twice
<dpm> but that's something that needs to be fixed in the SDK
<dpm> i.e. bug 1184810
<mihir> Hmm got it dpm
<nik90> diogo_: why not use the command line git functions to upload to github?
<diogo_> but how can i do that nike90??
<diogo_> nike90: i've already made the ssh ket for github
<diogo_> nike90: but when i create a new project in the ubuntu sdk it askes me for the version control
<diogo_> but now i would like to know how i could configure git in the version control options of the sdk
<nik90> diogo_:you can intiiate a git in any folder by git init
<nik90> diogo_: I am assuming you are using github because you are familiar with git?
<nik90> diogo_: if that is the case, just instantiate your git folder like you would do normally
<diogo_> nike90: i'm not familiar with git
<diogo_> but i know it's for opensource use and for other to help each and other in a determinate project
<nik90> diogo_: whether you use the Ubuntu SDK or not, I think it would be helpful first if you read about using git first
<nik90> diogo_: because git and bzr are basically version control stuff. Qtcreator shouldn't matter really
<diogo_> nike90: so how can i then upload all my folders to github ??
<nik90> diogo_: using traditional github commands like git push, git commit, git clone etc etc.
<diogo_> nike90: i've tryed to do by had but it wasnt realy funny to do
<nik90> diogo_: which is why you should read first the git manual :)
<diogo_> nike90: ok
<diogo_> nike90: just one thing, since i've made already the ssh key it's now easyer to send files to github right?
<nik90> diogo_: actually without submitting your ssh key to github, you cannot upload anything to github
<nik90> diogo_: ssh keys are used as form of authentication
<diogo_> nike90: i've already done that
<nik90> diogo_: Create the project in Qtcreator, and choose git in the version control when it asks you
<diogo_> and then?
<nik90> diogo_: after that, you need to push, pull using the git terminal commands
<diogo_> nike90: and then??
<nik90> diogo_: after that, you need to push, pull using the git terminal commands
<nik90> diogo_: I am not comfortable with git, that's why I use bzr (launchpad) :)
<diogo_> nike90: and how does bzr work??
<nik90> diogo_: Please read the documention online and if you have any specific questions, please raise them.
<nik90> diogo_: I cannot do all the work for you :P
<diogo_> nike90: ok and sorry
<mihir> dpm: if you get time to review this trival MR , https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/i18Resolver/+merge/227558
<mihir> balloons: ping !!
<mihir> balloons: why it is failing Jenkins https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/i18Resolver/+merge/227558
<balloons> mihir, odd.. There's a couple mp's changing how new event works.. There's a bug currently with events where duplicates are being saved
<balloons> that said, the tests in trunk should be working around the bug
<mihir> Hmm okay
<balloons> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1334833
<balloons> and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1334883
<mihir> i see, both are onHold
<balloons> right, so anyways, I've not heard of anyway having troubles landing changes in trunk. But let's see what jenkins does after your last commit
<mihir> balloons: sure :)
<brendand> dpm, were you not able to find someone for this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-filemanager-app/+bug/1342336
<balloons> brendand, I was going to have a look in a moment
<balloons> brendand, I'm curious how jenkins still continues to pass it, and the tests have been running for awhile without change if something is fundamentally broken
<balloons> mihir, looks like the new run passed just fine
<brendand> balloons, that's a different mystery to solve. it is definitely and clearly broken
<balloons> mihir, if you encounter trouble again with it just ping.. Should land fine
<mihir> balloons: yeah , thanks...i pushed another change lets see
<mihir> balloons: I'll install VM and then utopic for AP by this weekend
<balloons> mihir, that should come in handy for you :-)
<mihir> dpm: ping !!
<mihir> dpm: i see we have old Screenshots in store for calendar , should we update that ??
<brendand> dpm, it looks from here like the phone app jenkins bot doesn't run on device: https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-filemanager-app/readable-root-fix-1331699/+merge/224046
<dpm> brendand, what's the phone app jenkins bot?
<brendand> dpm, the jenkins bot that runs the jobs which tests the merge proposals for core apps
<dpm> brendand, ah, gotcha. Yes, MPs for core apps run on the desktop only. This is something we've been discussing with Francis for a while, as we'd like to run them on devices. I need to follow up with him some time this week on the status
<brendand> dpm, that's the reason then
<brendand> dpm, filemanager has different behaviour on desktop vs device
<brendand> dpm, only one was broken
<snizzo> hey, just a question, in ubuntu touch, is there the possibility to use some old flavored software like.. gedit or kate?
<snizzo> I mean not officially, also doing hack here and there ;)
<snizzo> or connecting it to a screen in some way...
<coty3p> hi !!
<Randy_O> Does anyone know where I can find more info on the newer design elements for Ubuntu on a phone? The stuff at Developer seems to be a bit out daated
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-07-22
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Hammock Day! :-D
<brendand> dpm, sorry to bother you again - i would usually ask popey about these things, but do you think someone will get assigned to the file manager bug, and this calendar bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1343916
<brendand> dpm, if it's not possible then at least we can take that into account
<dpm> brendand, don't worry about pinging me. I will ask some of the file manager developers if they can take a look at it and CC you, and we'll discuss it in the meeting later on today.
<mihir> dpm: could you review this MR , i have modified according to your comments https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/i18Resolver/+merge/227558
<nik90> mzanetti: ping
<dpm> brendand, can you see if that allows the tests to be run on a device now? -> https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-filemanager-app/add-object-name/+merge/227699
<dpm> hi mihir, sure, on it
<brendand> dpm, ok
<brendand> dpm, a click package to test with would be helpful
<dpm> mihir, there were a few things still missing, I've added a few comments inline. Could you have a look at them?
<dpm> brendand, sure, give me a sec
<mzanetti> nik90: pong
<nik90> mzanetti: hey I managed to implement the u1db timezonemodel feature. When you have time, mind reviewing it at https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/15-world-clocks/+merge/227539 ?
<nik90> mzanetti: the most important part is void U1dbTimeZoneModel::loadTimeZonesFromU1db()
<dpm> brendand, http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/click/com.ubuntu.filemanager_0.3.232_armhf.click
<brendand> dpm, thanks
<mzanetti> nik90: added some comments
<nik90> mzanetti: regarding the implementation itself, I figured that U1db seemed to have a really simple QML API to create a Query and Index. This allowed me to focus on just transfering that to our base timezone model class.
<mzanetti> nik90: yeah, but then the naming seems wrong
<nik90> mzanetti: yeah I can fix that. the rest of the inline comments seem pretty straightforward for me to fix
<nik90> mzanetti: is this implementation method okay otherwise (in terms of performance etc)
<mzanetti> nik90: yeah, no big issues there
<nik90> mzanetti: thnx :)
<rpadovani> dpm, o/ So, I'm not able to run reminders on device, I used to use click-buddy. Do you know if something changed?
<dpm> hi rpadovani, nothing that I'm aware of. What is exactly the issue? What image are you using? Are you getting any output on the logs?
<dpm> rpadovani, have you tried Qt Creator as well?
<rpadovani> dpm, last friday proposed from a fresh install, the app doesn't launch, with QtCreator I have the same issue, the error is
<rpadovani> ** (process:18254): WARNING **: Unable to exec 'reminders' in '/opt/click.ubuntu.com/.click/users/phablet/com.ubuntu.reminders': No such file or directory
<rpadovani> seems it search the executable in wrong directory
<dpm> rpadovani, do you have the full log? IIRC we output each directory that's being searched in the logs
<rpadovani> dpm, this is the full log from mobile
<dpm> rpadovani, is there no log file in ~/.cache/upstart/application-click* ?
<rpadovani> dpm, that was the file, only the row I posted
<dpm> rpadovani, could you paste the full log somewhere? (removing any token-related data)
<rpadovani> dpm, the full log of what? The file in .cache has only that row...
<dpm> rpadovani, that's strange, it should have more output...
<dpm> let me try to set up an emulator with the latest device
<dpm> err, latest *image
<rpadovani> ok, I updated to last proposed, I try again
<rpadovani> dpm, if I install if from store, it works, I have problems only with packages I create by myself
<brendand> dpm, sorry, took a little while for me to get around to it: https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-filemanager-app/add-object-name/+merge/227699
<nik90> mzanetti: addressed your comments
<dpm> thanks brendand
<dpm> balloons, could you take care of requesting the generation of the click package and store upload for https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-filemanager-app/add-object-name/+merge/227699 ?
<dpm> brendand, ^
<brendand> dpm, so what about calendar? did you get someone for it?
<dpm> brendand, I was going to ping balloons about it, but I think he'll be starting a bit later than usual today
<balloons> dpm, sure I can push fn
<dpm> cool, thanks balloons
<davmor2> DanChapman: Hey dude is it know that dekko refuses to work on 3g connection?
<davmor2> DanChapman: also if you delete a file you are transported to the top of the folder rather than staying in the current position that make looking through and deleting crap mail really hard
<DanChapman> davmor2, hey there :-D No as far as I am aware it should work on 3g. It worked the last time i tried it, that was a while ago as I've been to lazy to top up my data allowance :-D So does it run and just refuses to fetch anything that isn't already in the local cache? or does it completely bail out?
<davmor2> DanChapman: If I check the settings the minute I turn off wifi it basically says you are not connected
<davmor2> If I click either of the other options it does nothing
<DanChapman> davmor2, hmm ok that's weird. I'll just top up my data allowance and test it, off the top of my head I can't think what could cause that.
<DanChapman> hmm and the delete file one is a strange one the only time dekko will 'kick' you back to the root mailbox is on a network reconnect, as our view of the imap server has been reset. Can you file a bug for that one please :-)
<davmor2> DanChapman: not to the root, just to the top of the folder you are in,  So if you scroll down 20 delete it you are returned back to the top of the folder so you would need to scroll back down to 19 to be back where you were
<davmor2> and when there is 3987 new emails you want to make the filtering easier when you turn on your machine Monday morning by deleting what you can :)
<elopio> Hello. I need some help with QML.
<elopio> I have a relative path, like ../../file.ext, and I need to get the absolute path.
<elopio> how can I do that?
<davmor2> DanChapman: http://davmor2.co.uk/~davmor2/screenshots-phone/device-2014-07-22-154738.png note the 3g,  now I'll turn wifi back on
<davmor2> DanChapman: http://davmor2.co.uk/~davmor2/screenshots-phone/device-2014-07-22-154906.png only difference wifi is now connected
<DanChapman> davmor2, ahh right gotcha! bet that's proper annoying. I have an idea what may be causing that to jump back to the top
 * ogra_ has probs with dekko if it switched to offline mode ... doesnt let me pick Inbox after going back to online ... 
<ogra_> i.e. when it disconnected for inactivity
<davmor2> DanChapman: I only found these last week cause I was on Holiday :)
<davmor2> DanChapman: bad 3g the baulk of the time.  So when I had a great signal in certain places I'd try it again and still no joy, but connect to wifi and straight away you got mail
<DanChapman> davmor2, thanks. yeah i'm seeing the same now, even starting dekko with wifi turned off it stays offline. Hmm well that sucks
<DanChapman> ogra_, ahh yes i found that issue over the weekend, i've got a fix for that in the next update :-)
<ogra_> yay
<ogra_> one less restarting of the app :)
<ogra_> (stopping apps is still way to painful)
<davmor2> ogra_: I agree I want to just swipe the thumbnails off the screen
<ogra_> i heard thats in the works for RTM
<davmor2> \o/
<davmor2> ogra_: thats a little thing that would make me so happy.  I'd just open apps to be able to fling them off the screen :D
<justCarakas> DanChapman: maybe its also good to let the store also find dekko when you search for email :p
<justCarakas> if I hadebt read it here I wouldn't have found it
<ogra_> i found it by searching for email i think
<ogra_> (because i had forgotten the name) ...
<justCarakas> hmm maybe I did something wrong than ogra_
<DanChapman> justCarakas, that's a bug in the store not dekko,  ( bug 1337864 ) Everythings all set and correct on dekko's side of things.
<ogra_> justCarakas, hmm, seems searching for "mail" is what i did ... not "email"
<justCarakas> oki
<ogra_> and it shows up here searching for it again
<davmor2> DanChapman: https://bugs.launchpad.net/dekko/+bug/1346962 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/dekko/+bug/1346964
<DanChapman> davmor2, brilliant thanks :-)
<dpm> balloons, thanks a lot for the file manager upload. Do you think you could have a look at the calendar blocker in Lukasz's e-mail too?
<dpm> that should then get rid of any core apps blockers
<balloons> dpm, yea, just working on the timestamp bug atm, then I'll continue on calendar
<dpm> ok
<balloons> the calendar new event code is been changing ;-)
<raj__> i am a newbie and want to get started with the app development. Can someone help me get started. If someone is already working on an application, I would love to get along and learn.
<raj__> i don't want to do the cliched projects proposed by my mentor at college and I found this as a resort. Please help if possible.
<rpadovani> raj__, you can take a look to http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/qml/tutorial/building_your_first_qml_app/
<kenvandine> welcome raj__!
<raj__> rpadovani_: thanks for the link. as I am new to this I am having trouble choosing the application to be built and the tools required for it.
<raj__> I am ready to learn things required to go ahead with the app building or maybe I already know stuff that might be useful
<raj__> The confusion is with the choice of application that should start with.
<raj__> It could be that I choose an application for which I'm naive enough or maybe someone else is working on the same one
<raj__> stupid queries but can't help it :P
<kenvandine> raj__, not sure what you mean?
<kenvandine> what kind of application to create?  or what tools you need to get started?
<raj__> both actually. the tools would depend on the former
<kenvandine> you can start with something that says hello world if you like :)
<kenvandine> the tutorial rpadovani linked should include instructions to install all the tools needed
<raj__> :) yes! I followed that
<kenvandine> http://developer.ubuntu.com/start/ubuntu-sdk/installing-the-sdk/
<raj__> But, my plans are to contribute on a larger scale, say a complete application.
<kenvandine> raj__, sure, but you gotta start somewhere :)
<kenvandine> go through the tutorial and just duplicate it to see how it all works, etc
<kenvandine> then look to either get involved in helping on other apps or come up with an idea for something new
<kenvandine> or even write a game :)
<raj__> I understand that fact. As I mentioned about my mentor at college, I would need to intimate him with some end result (an app in this case) now itself.
<kenvandine> raj__, but really as you are just starting out, follow through the tutorial to get familiar with the tools and the sdk
<raj__> I sure will!
<raj__> :)
<kenvandine> and when you'
<kenvandine> and when you're ready, you might want to look at what apps you use the most on ios or android and look at creating similar ones for ubuntu
<kenvandine> raj__, it's the most fun if you work on something you really need or want to use yourself
<raj__> hmm..okay!
<raj__> How do I get along with someone already working on some app?
<kenvandine> hang out here, maybe ask around on the ubuntu app developers g+ community
<raj__> cool! and as I was saying, suppose I pick up an app say something like xpad (sticky notes) and there's someone else who's working on the same,
<raj__> so is there some place I can check to avoid this?
<kenvandine> not sure
<kenvandine> we do have a couple notes apps
<kenvandine> notes-app and reminders-app (evernote)
<raj__> that was just an example
<raj__> i was just trying to indicate clashes
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> or ask on the g+ community
<raj__> cool!
<raj__> :)
<raj__> Thanks for all the help!
<kenvandine> https://plus.google.com/communities/111350780270925540549
<kenvandine> raj__, ^^  link to the community
<raj__> got it!
<ahayzen> balloons, ping
<balloons> ahayzen, pong
<ahayzen> balloons, just investigating this issue http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic/1105/?
<ahayzen> balloons, and have noticed self.keyboard.type("myPlaylist") actually types 'myPllaylist'
<ahayzen> note 2 l's
<ahayzen> balloons, if u look in the trace it appears like it has held the button for nearly 1s? ... 20:57:04.601 DEBUG _X11:237 - Sending press event for key: l 20:57:05.333 DEBUG _X11:240 - Sending release event for key: l
<balloons> ahayzen, are you using the helper to do this?
<ahayzen> balloons, i assume so... i've never seen this fail it just broke on its own when pushing other stuff
<ahayzen> balloons, this is the mp https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/listitem-actions/+merge/220290
<balloons> ahayzen, I'd have to look at the music tests. The helper would check to ensure it wrote the text properly
<ahayzen> balloons, this is where it types it http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/listitem-actions/view/head:/tests/autopilot/music_app/tests/test_music.py#L493
<balloons> ahayzen, ahh.. yea :-) you can use the helper for that
<balloons> http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-14.10/python/autopilot-emulator/ubuntuuitoolkit.html#ubuntuuitoolkit.emulators.TextField
<ahayzen> balloons, but why has it suddenly decided now to stop working after like months?!
<balloons> ahayzen, I assume it was a one-off failure
<ahayzen> balloons, or was it just some random lag in jenkins
<balloons> does it always happen?
<ahayzen> balloons, first time i've seen it...thought it looked strange so i thought i would check with u
<balloons> ahayzen, I've never seen anything like it
<balloons> I suppose that says something!?
<ahayzen> hah
<ahayzen> balloons, jenkins may do #520 in a bit as i pushed two commits at the same time so we may find out then
<balloons> ahayzen, sounds like a plan
<ahayzen> balloons, i'll note ^^ link for when we do the refactor of the tests
<balloons> ahayzen, yea, just one of the helpers that will cut down on custom code
<balloons> it has some failsafes for that type of error, which is why I asked
<ahayzen> ah cool
<ahayzen> or maybe jenkins won't rerun...i'll just bump an empty commit if it doesn't
<ahayzen> balloons, thanks for ur help hopefully it is a one off :)
<balloons> ahayzen, you are waiting on a rebuild?
<balloons> there's only rev 521 which ran up there
<ahayzen> balloons, yep ideally
<balloons> the mp shows having run everything
<ahayzen> yeah can't see anything in the build queue... balloons can u trigger rerun?
<balloons> ahayzen, of which? 521?
<ahayzen> balloons, yes please the latest #521 :)
<balloons> done
<ahayzen> thanks
<ahayzen_> balloons, success \o/ https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/listitem-actions/+merge/220290/comments/551260
<balloons> :-_
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-07-23
<Aki-Thinkpad> Hey for the qtcreator plugin wizard, what do I specify for the qtcreator-sources and qtcreator-build?
<miha> по-русски ктонить балакает?
<dpm> morning rpadovani, I tested launching Reminders from Qt Creator using the emulator and the phone as targets, and it seems to work on both. Did you set -DCLICK_MODE=on?
<dholbach> good morning
<justCarakas> heey
<mzanetti> dpm: :D
<mzanetti> dpm: You've hit the only other thing in my calendar :D
<mzanetti> dpm: however, it's just the daily standup. Won't last longer than 10 mins. I'll jump over to the reminders hangout asap
<justCarakas> congrats dpm on the promotion :)
<dpm> hi mzanetti, ok, sorry, I generally look at the calendar to see if it conflicts, but this time I just moved it to 30 mins later
<dpm> thanks justCarakas :)
<dholbach> jdstrand, do you think we should do a click-reviewers-tools upload and push it to the sdk release ppa too?
<nik90> mzanetti: hey, can I merge https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/15-world-clocks/+merge/227539 ? I fixed all the comments that you had.
<mzanetti> nik90: let me skim over it
<mzanetti> nik90: yeah, approved
<nik90> mzanetti: thnx.
<nik90> dpm: ping (discuss translation issue with regards to city names)
<dpm> hey nik90, where did we leave the discussion?
 * nik90 doesn't remember
<nik90> dpm: but do you know what the situation is though?
<nik90> dpm: I can do a short recap :)
<nik90> dpm: so we have a XML file which contains a list of popular cities and country names as can be seen at https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/20-world-clocks/+merge/227646
<dpm> it's about providing translated city names in the search and on displaying the world clocks, right?
<nik90> dpm: the question is how do we get this translated?
<nik90> dpm: yes
<nik90> unfortunately online results don't help with populating the list, they only help with searches made
<nik90> so even If I could use the translated names from geonames.org for instance, it won't help with the translation of the popular city list shown
<dpm> nik90, to have translations for these preseeded cities, you'll have to find a way to put them in a QML or JS file. XML is really hard to translate
<nik90> dpm: ok that I can do
<nik90> dpm: but its gonna be a hard time for translators :/
<dpm> how many cities are there, roughly?
<dpm> oh
<dpm> a lot
<dpm> I see
<nik90> dpm: yeah...100+
<nik90> dpm: I created that list manually..painful process
<dpm> nik90, in Ubuntu desktop we've got a package called iso-codes that contains the translations for cities. Apps can use it to show localized city names without the need to translate them in the app. However, I don't know if it's accessible to Qt
<dpm> the other option is to use the packaged translations from cldr.org, but I'm not sure if they're accessible to Qt either
<dpm> an option would be to fetch the .po files of iso-codes and put them in the clock app's source tree
<nik90> dpm: is there anyone who might know about this? I will try hunting through the Qt locale docs
<dpm> tsdgeos might know
<dpm> so far, I can see two options:
<dpm> - Put the preseeded cities in a .js or .qml file and mark them for translation (easiest, but hardest for translators)
<dpm> - Fetch the .po files for cities from the iso-codes package, put them in the clock source tree and have the app read those translations
<dpm> Actually, something else:
<dpm> - Fetch all translated city names from geonames.org and put them on an offline, local database to load cities and their translations from
<dpm> these are some of the things I can think of
<nik90> hmm I will investigate more on the 2nd and 3rd options
<dpm> and actually, option 1 might not be too hard for translators. They'll see suggestions for city name translations in Launchpad, so in most cases it will be a matter of pointing and clicking
<dpm> that's because Launchpad presents suggestions from translations in all other projects
<nik90> oh
<dpm> so if a translation team translated a city name in iso-codes, and that same city is up for translation in clock,
<dpm> then the translation will be shown as a suggestion that can be clicked and added as a translation for clock
<nik90> ok
<dpm> and with this, I'll go for lunch, bbl ;)
<nik90> dpm: thnx
<tsdgeos> dpm: sorry, can you repeat/summarize?
<nik90> tsdgeos: Hi, I can do that
<nik90> tsdgeos: In the clock app, we are supposed to provide a local list of popular cities in the world that a user can select from.
<nik90> tsdgeos: at the moment, we do this by providing a data model in an xml file. However this file cannot be translated.
<nik90> tsdgeos: and we were wondering how best to go about this
<nik90> tsdgeos: here is an example of the xml list data, https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/20-world-clocks/view/head:/app/worldclock/world-city-list.xml
<tsdgeos> i think easiest (may not be the most engineering smart) is just make the thing that creates the .po file parse that file and with some bash/grep make it end in a fake cpp file that gettext parses
<tsdgeos> and then just pass the name you get from the xml thorgh gettext
<nik90> ok
 * nik90 thinks
<nik90> tsdgeos: what do you need the fake cpp file for? Can't gettext parse the xml file directly?
<tsdgeos> nik90: not as far as i know
<tsdgeos> there's other tools to generate .po files from xml though
<tsdgeos> you may want to check them
<nik90> tsdgeos: btw shouldn't it be a .pot file instead of .po file so that launchpad can show that template to the translators?
<tsdgeos> yes
<tsdgeos> pot file
<tsdgeos> which you should already have one
<tsdgeos> no?
<nik90> tsdgeos: not yet, but soon enough. This is for the new clock app reboot which is missing some infrastructure still
<nik90> tsdgeos: but yeah I found http://itstool.org which translates xml files
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tsdgeos> that one will translate it inside the xml file
<tsdgeos> it's another option
<tsdgeos> then you need to read the xml taking the language into account
<tsdgeos> intltool should also help you creating a .pot from xml
<jdstrand> dholbach: hi! re 0.8, I think we are close. I'd like https://code.launchpad.net/~jdstrand/click-reviewers-tools/lp1346481 in it (I should finish that today)
<jdstrand> dholbach: however I think there is a problem in debian/rules for calling out over the network. have you tried building in a ppa?
<dholbach> jdstrand, https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/+recipe/click-reviewers-tools-daily looks like it builds just fine
<jdstrand> dholbach: right-- that is not using the debian directory from trunk though, right?
<dholbach> jdstrand, that should be just trunk
<jdstrand> dholbach: specifically, update-frameworks and update-apparmor-policy are not being called in clean
<jdstrand> hmm, normally when I set up a daly build, it doesn't use what is in the tree. maybe this is setup different
<jdstrand> dholbach: (I don't see those in the build log)
<dholbach> jdstrand, yeah - at least speaking for update-frameworks that was intended
<dholbach> as there's not net connection on the buildd, I didn't want to run it and have it fail and stop the build - I assumed that it'd be run by a developer locally
<jdstrand> dholbach: fyi, I just copied update-apparmor-policy to work like update-frameworks, but I made a note that this may need to move to a new target to work on buildds
<jdstrand> dholbach: yes, good thinking-- I just thought clean got called during the build
<jdstrand> you can see it does in the build log. eg: rm -rf build *.egg-info .pybuild
<jdstrand> you can see the 3 lines before our update scripts
<jdstrand> but, the debian/rules for this build seems old
<dholbach> jdstrand, I catch the urllib exception (on timeouts, etc.) and let it exit(1) and use  -(python <...>)  in the clean target
<dholbach> I thought that was a good way to deal with it
<jdstrand> maybe it is all correct and will work right
<jdstrand> I just don't see it being called at all in the build log
<jdstrand> dholbach: ok, I just checked the source package, it is in there
<jdstrand> dholbach: oh, does '-' prepended before the command silence it?
<jdstrand> I forget all the makefile fun
<dholbach> jdstrand, I assumed that it'd just ignore the return code
<jdstrand> well, it seems to be working, so I think we can move on
<jdstrand> dholbach: sorry for wasting your time
<dholbach> no, don't worry - I'm glad you had a thorough look at it as well
<jdstrand> dholbach: I'll work on that other branch, but feel free to test 212~ubuntu14.04.1 if you want
<dholbach> ok cool
<jdstrand> I did my testing in a shroot without the extra apparmor deps and it all worked well
<neasn> Helo every one I am just starting to develop for ubuntu touch.
<davmor2> in reminders is there a plan to introduce the checlist function or can you do that already and I haven't figured out how?
<justCarakas> welcome neasn
<brendand> balloons, hey - about your workaround for calendar-app failures - are you sure there isn't a better way?
<dpm> mzanetti, rpadovani http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7842316/
<balloons> brendand, hey.. a "better" way? Sure, fix the helper
<balloons> but it's non-trivial
<balloons> I predicated my mp with 'hacky' ;)
<justCarakas> dpm do you know if someone is working on the multiple google calendars in 1 google account ?
<Zanval> Hello, I am a developer who just made his first android development experience and wants to get an overview of the Ubuntu App Development. How would I create a local database (sqlite e.g.) in ubuntu sdk?
<Zanval> Maybe I should also not that I am interested in QML as well as HTML5 App Development.
<Elleo> Zanval: the QtQuick.LocalStorage module gives you access to that sort of thing in QML: http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qtquick-localstorage-qmlmodule.html
<Zanval> Elleo: Thanks, thats exactly what I was looking for. :)
<Elleo> Zanval: great :)
<mzanetti> kenvandine: hey, I tried to compile VoltAir on the phone. Got stuck when freeglut wanted xinput stuff. Did you perhaps already solve this with your Box2D works?
<Elleo> mzanetti: box2d and qml-box2d don't have any dependencies like that, so I'd assume not
<kenvandine> mzanetti, i got it to build without messing with the xinput stuff
<kenvandine> but it crashes :)
<mzanetti> hehe
<kenvandine> sorry, i meant without patching out that
<kenvandine> it crashes after scene selection i think, maybe that's because it needs xinput
<mzanetti> so that VoltAir game has a dependency on liquidfun which seems to contain box2d and freeglut. and freeglut in there uses xinput
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> oh... maybe i built it with the system freeglut rather than embedded
<kenvandine> i seem to recall running into problems there, and turns out that is only needed for some of the liquidfun examples
<kenvandine> mzanetti, just a minute, let me check what i did in my build
<mzanetti> I've tried with -DFREEGLUT_GLES2 to make it pick up gles stuff, but that led to the above...  maybe there's some more switches, yeah
<kenvandine> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7842893/
<kenvandine> mzanetti, that's my diff
<kenvandine> specifically to force gles2 headers
<mzanetti> hmm... interesting... I guess you're not building the freeglut stuff at all then...
<kenvandine> bope
<kenvandine> nope
<kenvandine> freeglut is only included if you build the liquidfun examples
<mzanetti> I thought so too but then I found another place where it gets included
<kenvandine> if you disable the examples in liquidfun it skips that
<kenvandine> unless they've changed it since i branched :)
<mzanetti> I might be wrong too... let me have a look
<kenvandine> i haven't updated my branch, my clone was from the 16th
<kenvandine> i did have to monkey with paths somewhere
<kenvandine> but not seeing that in the diff
<kenvandine> oh right... liquidfun was actually missing, they said it was a submodule
<kenvandine> but it wasn't :)
<mzanetti> yeah, same here
<mzanetti> I manually cloned it into there
<kenvandine> so i grabbed the tarball and stuck it in the right place
<kenvandine> i grabbed the release tarball
<mzanetti> hmm, that might make a difference then
<mzanetti> probably worth a try running master with your way of building
<kenvandine> liquidfun 1.1.0
<kenvandine> maybe you can fix the crash :)
<mzanetti> :D
<kenvandine> mzanetti, i cleaned up my hacks a little and pushed to github
<kenvandine> https://github.com/kenvandine/VoltAir
<mzanetti> kenvandine: cheers. will give it a try
<kenvandine> just added my click bits too
<ahayzen> kenvandine, ping
<kenvandine> ahayzen, pong
<ahayzen> kenvandine, just playing about with the content-hub things ... followed the instructions to use the browser on bug 1347444
<ubot5> bug 1347444 in Ubuntu Music App "Music app does not expose download handler" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1347444
<ahayzen> kenvandine, and got a url of file:///home/phablet/.cache/com.ubuntu.music/HubIncoming/1/mp32 as the incoming... note there is no file extension? is that correct
<ahayzen> kenvandine, i'm wondering if it was supposed to be 2.mp3 ..but something has gone wrong in the browser export?
<ahayzen> kenvandine, or whether i've mucked up (which is also possible)
<ahayzen> no ^^ path is what contentItem.url.toString() is showing
<kenvandine> that sounds like the browser didn't get a proper filename
<kenvandine> Elleo, ^^
<kenvandine> ls
<kenvandine> whoops
<ahayzen> Download request for storage-new.newjamendo.com/download/track/1108495/mp32 got cancelled by embedder
<ahayzen> file:///usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Content/ContentPeerPicker.qml:233: TypeError: Cannot read property 'peers' of null
<ahayzen> kenvandine, noticed ^^ in the end of the browser log
<kenvandine> that's normal
<ahayzen> kenvandine, ah ok is that as it hands over to the downloader thing?
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> we've seen that on some images from google images
<kenvandine> the download url doesn't include the extension
<ahayzen> kenvandine, firefox figures out the real filename with an extension when going to the url ...
<kenvandine> or a proper filename
<ahayzen> kenvandine, assume it is sent in the http header?
<kenvandine> we get something like "image" from as the filename
<kenvandine> yeah, not sure
<kenvandine> Elleo knows the details
<ahayzen> kenvandine, guess we need to hear from the browser guys
<Letozaf_> nik90, hi, I have merged and now running clock app gives me this error: file:///home/letozaf/autopilot-tests/reboot/app/worldclock/UserWorldCityList.qml:20 module "Timezone" is not installed    cannot find how to install it
<nik90> Letozaf_: hmm that is one of the custom C++ plugins for clock app
<nik90> Letozaf_: if you look at README.developers, it will show how to build the plugin
<Letozaf_> nik90, how do I install or get it ?
<nik90> Letozaf_: once you do that you should be able to run the clock app
<Letozaf_> nik90, sorry didn't read the line before my answer... thanks
<nik90> Letozaf_: np, let me know if it works since when I ran your branch this morning, the userWorldCityList.qml file wasn't there yet, so I am hoping you won't run into issues
<Letozaf_> nik90, ok
<Letozaf_> nik90, I got the libtimezone.so but where do I have to copy it ?
<nik90> Letozaf_: I am not sure, normally qtcreator knows where the .so library file
<nik90> Letozaf_: what happens when you run autopilot run ubuntu_clock_app ?
<Letozaf_> nik90, I got the same error
<Letozaf_> nik90, let me past the output
<Letozaf_> nik90, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7843705/
<Letozaf_> nik90, line 54
<nik90> Letozaf_: can you revert the merge and work with the old rev?
<Letozaf_> nik90, sure
<nik90> Letozaf_: I haven't changed anything alarm wise for the past few revisions. So it should be fine.
<nik90> Letozaf_: I will need to figure this out with balloons about what to change in the cmake files
<Letozaf_> nik90, ok no problem
<balloons> nik90, will the reboot have native code?
<nik90> balloons: it already has two c++ plugins
<balloons> I should ask differently.. are the plugins external?
<balloons> i you have an external plugin, you need to package it and the tests will need it as a depends
<nik90> balloons: external? Its part of the clock app. So no separate packages for the c++ plugins
<balloons> if it's part of the same project and binary, then that takes care of it, but you'll have to compile it
<nik90> balloons: its part of the same project
<balloons> I might be failing to speak in the proper terms
<nik90> balloons: Letozaf_ compiled it using cmake .. && build
<nik90> balloons: no I think I am not that familiar with this stuff :)
<balloons> I'll have to actually look at it I guess
<nik90> balloons: I used the App with QML Extension Library template from qtcreator if that makes sense
<balloons> nik90, sadly that doesn't help me personally.. certainly not without looking, hah
<nik90> balloons: this is the branch https://code.launchpad.net/~carla-sella/ubuntu-clock-app/alarm-tests/+merge/227816 that Letozaf_ is working on
<balloons> anyways, remind me to have a look.. I can't do it at the moment. cmake requires real brainpower
<nik90> balloons: hehe
<nik90> balloons: let me know when you want to tackle this. I will tag along
<balloons> perhaps this makes a good friday night activity
<balloons> I'm so crazy
<nik90> :D
<Letozaf_> balloons, :D
<mzanetti> anyone here has an idea for a name for a tower defense game?
<kenvandine> mzanetti, you have some code in your game for level loading right?  i'd love some ideas or help with something general purpose for bacon2d :)
<mzanetti> kenvandine: hmm... what I have atm is rather specific for that game... but I guess it should be possible to abstract it. I'm not really familiar with bacon2d yet
<kenvandine> mzanetti, yeah, it's one of my longer term goals
<kenvandine> provide some general purpose level loading and user saving of levels
<mzanetti> how would you need the data in the end? Is there some existing data structure already which needs to be filled?
<kenvandine> abstracting as much data out of the code as possible
<kenvandine> mzanetti, those are the things i don't know much about...
<kenvandine> i want to go through some of the existing game engines that provide it and see how rich that stuff has to be
<kenvandine> o
<mzanetti> kenvandine: I guess in the end you'd just need some object "Level" that holds all the stuff required to build up the scene
<kenvandine> right
<mzanetti> like, "backgroundImage", "enemyCount", whatever
<mzanetti> a model holding a list of all existing levels
<mzanetti> and then the Game {} object maybe a property currentLevel
<mzanetti> to change level and get current level's properties
<kenvandine> we have a currentScene
<kenvandine> and the levels would be scenes
<mzanetti> ah
<kenvandine> we also have a tiled map branch in the works
 * mzanetti looks up Scene docs
<kenvandine> to load scenes from tiled maps
<mzanetti> yeah well, in the end it doesn't matter what it is...
<mzanetti> just holds some strings for urls to image files and integers for game stuff
<mzanetti> something like that I'd imagine
<kenvandine> just something to make it easier for game developers to create cool games
<mzanetti> kenvandine: this is how people can create level packs for my game: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/+junk/ubuntudefence/files/head:/data/levelpacks/
<mzanetti> so this could be parsed in a generic way, reading all properties instead of the predefined I have here
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> probably coordinates too, etc
<mzanetti> and then building up the model holding all this stuff
<mzanetti> would need to do something with bacon2d to find out how it works
<kenvandine> mzanetti, cool, i'd love input and/or help :)
<kenvandine> we hang out in #bacon2d too :)
<mzanetti> wanted to do a simple tanks game anyways when the current projectCount decreases again
<kenvandine> cool!
<mzanetti> so... I'm still looking for name for the tower defense game
<mzanetti> :)
<kenvandine> no ideas off hand... sorry :)
<gerlowskija> balloons: looks like I've got the tests running on the desktop with a VM setup; thanks for the help!
<Elleo> kenvandine, ahayzen__: download manager currently doesn't make use of the filename section of the content-disposition header; there's a bug logged for it here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-download-manager/+bug/1205355 last time I spoke to mandel about it it sounded like it might take a while though
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1205355 in ubuntu-download-manager "Content-Disposition is not used to get the file name" [Medium,In progress]
<ahayzen__> Elleo, hmmm because i *think* this is stopping mediascanner2 picking up the file as it doesn't have an extension
<ahayzen__> ...and we need to be able to reload the mediascanner2 models to complete the process anyway as you currently have to restart the app to see changes
<Elleo> ahayzen__: quite possibly, we have the gallery append extensions to files that are missing them at the moment to work around this there
<Elleo> (using qt's mimetype detection and extension mapping)
<ahayzen__> Elleo, hmm but we would have to assume the file extension for the music as we have no way of telling what it is (we are pure QML)
<ahayzen__> unless there is a way in QML...
<Elleo> ahayzen__: in that case you might want to ping mandel when he's about and see if there's any chance of him bumping that up his priority list
<Elleo> personally it's something I'd like to see sooner rather than later, as there are lots of services that give pretty bad filenames from just taking the end of the URL (which is what download manager currently does)
<ahayzen__> Elleo, ok thanks which IRC channels does he hang around on?
<Elleo> but I know mandel has a lot on his plate already, so it just might not be feasible
<Elleo> I think he's usually around on #ubuntu-touch
<ahayzen__> Elleo, i can add music-app as also affects and explain the situation, so that it is documented if u want?
<Elleo> ahayzen__: yeah, that'd be good
<ahayzen__> Elleo, ah yes i spot him, but it is like 1/2am for him so i'll try him tomorrow and add to the bug now :)
<Elleo> ahayzen__: okay, great
<Elleo> it's 12am here too, and I have to be up at 6 to get off to the sprint again, so I'm going to disappear now too ;)
<ahayzen__> Elleo, thanks for ur help :) ... we'll get webbrowser -> music-app working eventually :)
<Elleo> no worries :)
<ahayzen__> Elleo, yeah i'm in the UK as well
<ahayzen__> Elleo, last stage will then be to somehow reload/stream the mediascanner2 models so we can get the metadata as it is indexed
<Elleo> yeah, that'd be nice
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-07-24
<dholbach> good morning
<justCarakas> same to you
<kalikiana> t1mp: new icon-based context menu (I re-did the branch as resolving the conflicts resulting in bogus changes in the diff) https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/iconContextMenu/+merge/228052
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Tell An Old Joke Day! :-D
<mzanetti> nik90: hey, I guess it doesn't make much sense to report bugs for the old clock app atm, does it?
<mzanetti> nik90: specifically talking about translated text not fitting into the inner clock circle
<mzanetti> nik90: I think the text should be shrunk in that case
<mzanetti> dholbach: meh :)
<nik90> mzanetti: we no longer have such text in the new clock app.
<dholbach> mzanetti, sorry - I'm just running click-reviewers-tools on incoming clicks :)
<mzanetti> dholbach: updated
<mzanetti> nik90: ah ok
<mzanetti> dholbach: shouldn't this stuff be ran automatically when uploading?
<mzanetti> dholbach: some other checks are done there. this seems like something that would make sense there too
<dholbach> mzanetti, approved
<mzanetti> dholbach: cheers
<dholbach> mzanetti, that's the plan - trust me - nobody wants this to happen more than myself
<mzanetti> haha
<mzanetti> I believe that one
<mzanetti> nik90: another one. My gf just spent 5 minutes in the clock app searching where to adjust the time
<mzanetti> nik90: could we have some link that directs you to system-settings -> date&time ?
<nik90> mzanetti: I think that makes sense. I will have to check with the designer about how to incorporate that work flow.
<mzanetti> nik90: cool, thanks
<nik90> np
<nik90> mzanetti: actually why would you want to change the time? Ubuntu touch should automatically show you the correct time based on the user's location. Currently that is broken since the location services need AGPS which is not yet available.
<nik90> mzanetti: I just looked at the android clock app and noticed that they also do not provide a way to change the system time through their clock app.
<nik90> mzanetti: the system time should automatically follow the time provided by the network and if the user wants to override that manually, then they should do that in the time&date section in the system settings app.
<mzanetti> nik90: hmm... I have rather bad experience with the auto time...
<mzanetti> nik90: but well, if that's reliable... I just observed her while playing around with the phone and noticed she got stuck there
<mzanetti> and IMO "android doesn't do it" is not a valid solution
<nik90> mzanetti: yeah in ubuntu touch it never worked for me either. I will have to check with seb128 what is up with that.
<nik90> mzanetti: ok, I will still ask the designer if we should offer a way through the clock app.
<nik90> just wanted to know the reasoning
<dholbach> mhall119, does 1338393 need to be fixed in the theme?
<nik90> mhall119: would you be hosting the clock app meeting since popey is away?
<nik90> mhall119: if yes, could we move it earlier since I will be out at that usual time.
<dpm> nik90, balloons will be hosting the clock app meeting
<nik90> dpm: cool
<nik90> balloons: ^^
<dpm> hi rpadovani, did you get QtC running with Reminders? Did the installation of cmake fix your issues?
<mihir> dpm: who'll be hosting Calendar's meeting today ?
<dpm> mihir,
<dpm> Thursday
<dpm> -  Music - dpm
<dpm> - Calendar - balloons
<dpm> - Clock - balloons
<dpm> - Weather - balloons
<dpm> Friday
<dpm> - Shorts - dpm
<dpm> - Trojita - mhall119
<mihir> dpm: thanks :)
<dpm> balloons, just a reminder that Martin from the weather app mentioned in his e-mail that he won't be able to make it this week, but he'll be back next week
<dpm> hi Laney, when you've got a minute, would you mind looking at bug 1348140? If it's just a .pot update it should be trivial to fix, and it would help translators to have enough time to do their work before August starts
<ubot5> bug 1348140 in Ubuntu Translations "Setup complete screen is not translatable" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1348140
<nik90> balloons: ping
<karni> mhall119: dpm: hey guys. any hints where I can find the docs on scalable images in QML apps? I think mhall119's NDR produced some out of android .9patch files, and I yet have to learn about that
<dpm> hi karni, I'm not sure what scalable images are in this context. mhall119 is probably not yet online, but perhaps t1mp knows ^?
<karni> dpm: t1mp: a special crafted png that would strech properly if used as a background of different rectangular shape, for instance
<karni> I *think* it was part of NDR output, I'd like to learn about that :)
<dpm> ah, ok
<balloons> nik90, pong
<nik90> balloons: hey can we have the clock app meeting asap. I will be out in another hour
<balloons> calendar happens now, want to go in 30 mins?
<nik90> balloons: yeah that would be fine
<t1mp> is anyone around who works on music-app?
<justCarakas> balloons: any idea when my other calendars on my google account will be visible on my phone ?
<karni> nik90: btw you know nothing about those specifically stretchable images ↑ ?
<karni> I wonder if someone from SDK team would know maybe.
<nik90> karni: let me read the backlog to know the context .. 1 sec
<karni> tnx
<balloons> justCarakas, you should be able to select which ones to view
<nik90> karni: check out the fillMode property of QML Images. http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qml-qtquick-image.html#fillMode-prop
<karni> nik90: not that, but thanks :)
<karni> nik90: I need to strech the inner part of the image, without affecting corner/border aspect ratio
<karni> like 9patch drawables on Android
<justCarakas> balloons: so this has been solved ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/sync-monitor/+bug/1309042/
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1309042 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Calendar sync only syncs the default calendar" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<karni> nik90: say, you have an image of a cloud, and it scales only the very middle of the cloud, but the sides still remain a cool cloud image (just an example)
<nik90> karni: ah, not sure
<nik90> karni: I have given that much thought
<nik90> never*
<karni> ok :)
<justCarakas> balloons: just tried it and it doesn't work, I still only get my main calendar of google
<balloons> justCarakas, consider me misinformed then ;-)
<justCarakas> balloons: bo prob :)
<justCarakas> no
<balloons> justCarakas, :-)
<balloons> nik90, ready?
<nik90> balloons: yeah
<balloons> k, wrapping up in touch-meeting with calendar, mozy on over in a minute :-)
<mzanetti> mardy: hi. do you know where to report bugs for the amazon-webapp?
<mardy> mzanetti: hi, I forwarded your question to dbarth, who's not in this channel
<mzanetti> ah ok... I was waiting for him here for a while and gave up now :)
<mzanetti> thanks mardy
<mhall119> karni: you want borderimage I think
<karni> mhall119: is this what you mentioned when you talked about NDR on Malta?
<mhall119> http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/QtQuick.BorderImage/
<karni> mhall119: I looked at BorderImage today, but I wasn't convined it's the thing I'm looking for
 * karni loks
<mhall119> karni: yeah, it's the equivalent functionality of 9patch
<karni> mhall119: indeed, nice! thank you
<mhall119> np
<mzanetti> mardy: Am I supposed to look for the answer in another channel or will you relay that back to me when dbarth answers?
<balloons> oO mardy since you are about, can you have a quick look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/reminders-app/+bug/1347905 and let me know your thoughts?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1347905 in Ubuntu Reminders app "Autopilot tests fail to create fake account on device" [Critical,Triaged]
<karni> nik90: we recently talked about the documentation -- the link mhall119 provided could use a fix of the images :) http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/QtQuick.BorderImage/
<mardy> mzanetti: sorry, I was away. Bugs should be filed against lp:webapps-core
<mardy> balloons: hi! When did that script run (succesfully) last time?
<mzanetti> mardy: thanks
<balloons> mardy, :-) I'm not exactly sure. A couple weeks ago. Between the time everything was ready to go, and the time when we could push the tests to the dashboard they stopped working on the device
<balloons> So end of June is the last time I know it worked
<balloons> mardy, so what are you thoughts on debugging this? Or where the problem might lie?
<mardy> balloons: do you see some output from the stderr?
<balloons> mardy, the example code just shows a blank object.. I don't see anything in stderr
<balloons> I was mostly playing on the console
<balloons> I suppose I could debug the call
<mhall119> karni: yeah, I have to integrate swift storage with django for the API website to support images
<karni> mhall119: :)
<mardy> balloons: the script is running unconfined, right?
<balloons> mardy, ohh, good point.. I'm running as phablet user, but otherwise it shouldn't have any confinement on it. I'm just in a shell
<mardy> balloons: phablet user is fine
<balloons> it can't / shouldn't run as root so ..
<mardy> balloons: is DBus setup correctly?
<balloons> how can I be sure it is or isn't?
<mardy> balloons: try launching dbus-monitor
<balloons> hmm, ok.. Trying on the desktop to see what I should be seeing
<balloons> mardy, I don't really see anything in dbus monitor during the creation of the account
<balloons> nothing in syslog, dmesg, kern.log, nothing
<mardy> balloons: I'll investigate tomorrow
<balloons> mardy, thanks.. The pdb sessions are identical from desktop vs phablet. mardy so shall I consider it as affecting account-plugins?
<mardy> balloons: out of curiosity, can you try account-console?
<balloons> mardy, account console appears to work fine
<balloons> I guess perhaps I should go have a look at it :-)
<brendand__> dpm, did someone build a click package for music-app or was i supposed to do that?
<balloons> brendand__, I can build and push to the store
<brendand__> balloons, i just kicked a build in jenkins. but maybe you can do it locally
<balloons> brendand__, I generally build in s-jenkins yes
<balloons> once it's in the store, it's in the image, so we just need to upload the new version
<ogra_> DanChapman, thanks for the new dekko !!! ... i just recieved an email without any subject (spam) .... i noticed if i open it i dont get a back button in the top header
<brendand__> balloons, the click is built
<brendand__> balloons, http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/music-app-click/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/out/com.ubuntu.music_1.3.538_all.click
<balloons> brendand__, uploaded and in the queue. It should hit the store in a sec once it's approved
<DanChapman> ogra_, Yes it has some nice improvements, mainly the account auto config works rather nicely. But i would recommend against turning off "Prefer plain text over html" the webview is still rather flaky at best atm! .. Anyway that back button not showing is odd as that's just the toolkit standard back action, do you get that everytime you re-open it?
<ogra_> DanChapman, yup ... only for that particular mail
<ogra_> completely blank header
<ogra_> checking it in evolution on the desktop i see it was sent to ::undisclosed-reciepients:: and in fact the subject is completely empty
<DanChapman> ogra_, ahhh! .. right the page title uses the subject, it should probably fall back to the FROM address in that scenario. I'll fix that :-) thanks, nice catch
<ogra_> :)
<dholbach> balloons, done
<mihir> balloons: i have pushed changes for the MR
<mihir> balloons: 1 ) https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/i18Resolver/+merge/227558
<balloons> mihir, awesome
<mihir> balloons: 2) https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/1338956/+merge/226362
<mihir> balloons: i've installed VM with trusty, will update to utopic and try to set up AP
<balloons> mihir, both these look good at first glance
<gerlowskija> balloons: ping.  Quick/stupid adt-run question whenever you get a minute.
<balloons> gerlowskija, you're like a ghost!
<balloons> go for it
<gerlowskija> Haha how am I like a ghost?
<balloons> I pop into the channel and boom instantly there you ar
<gerlowskija> Oh, man, didn't mean to ambush you.  I have login-notifications turned off.  Didn't realize you just jumped on.
<balloons> gerlowskija, I'm always signed on, lol, but I just popped into the channel. Anyways, what's up?
<gerlowskija> Anyway, is adt-run only used for running autopilot tests on devices/emulators?  or can it be used to run tests on a desktop too?
<balloons> gerlowskija, autopkgtest has many different runners
<balloons> you can run it on the desktop, or even in an lxc container
<balloons> see this blog post by pitti for a bit more info: v
<balloons> http://www.piware.de/2014/07/deb-click-schroot-lxc-qemu-phone-cloud-one-autopkgtest-to-rule-them-all/
<balloons> it's actually not a bad idea to perhaps just use an lxc container, as it's lighter weight than a full blown vm
<balloons> but the vm does get you other things ofc
<gerlowskija> balloons: great, good to know.  Thanks for the link too btw
<gerlowskija> I've never looked into using a lxc container; I'll have to check it out.
<balloons> gerlowskija, how's https://code.launchpad.net/~gerlowskija/ubuntu-calendar-app/revised-fix-for-bug1334883/+merge/226049? I;d like to get that thing landed man!
<gerlowskija> balloons: as would I!  I got a little side tracked yesterday.  I got a utopic vm set up.  I tried testing it by running the autopilot tests against a vanilla/trunk ubuntu-calendar-app....I got 7 failures.
<gerlowskija> I spent the rest of the night trying to figure out if I was missing a dependency package or something.
<gerlowskija> Just finishing work now, so I'll be hopping onto my other machine to start looking at it again in a minute
<gerlowskija> balloons: ping. (another adt-run question if you're still around?)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-07-25
<bzoltan> nik90: hello, do you want to test drive the latest QtC plugin from the https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+archive/ubuntu/tools-development?
<dholbach> good morning
<justCarakas> morning all
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy SysAdmin Appreciation Day! :-D
<nik90> bzoltan: hey, good morning
<nik90> bzoltan: I forgot to remove the tools-development ppa after the previous testing
<nik90> bzoltan: so I must be running the latest QtC plugin already?
<nik90> bzoltan: what would you like me  to test specifically?
<bzoltan> nik90:  if you have run dist-upgrade in the last ~15 hours then you have it
<bzoltan> nik90: mostly the  the emulator startup, html5/webapp packaging and deployment, correct fw list on the Publish page. Generic stuff.
<bzoltan> nik90: thanks for your help
<nik90> bzoltan: will check it out
<nik90> np
<nik90> t1mp: hey, in your https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/rtm-fit-finish/+merge/227696 branch are you also planning to change the color of the listitem text to midAubergine like in the design docs of apps?
<nik90> t1mp: or would you provide a property to change the text color?
<dpm> dholbach, I've been pinged on #ubuntu-app-devel to get gallery-app approved in the store, as popey is not there. Is this something you could do? I could have a look myself (I've got the permissions, I think), but you've done more reviews/approvals and know better what you're doing.
<dpm> Let me know if it works for you
<dpm> sorry, I meant I've been pinged on #ubuntu-ci-eng
<dholbach> dpm, I don't see it in the review queue
<dholbach> dpm, right now we basically just run the review tools on the packages
<dholbach> dpm, I just checked - I replied on it "2014-07-23 11:06 - 1 day, 22 hours ago"
<dpm> dholbach, ah, so it's indeed in the queue?
<dholbach> no
<dholbach> it was
<dholbach> I sent it back because it used an old framework
<dpm> dholbach, ah, thanks
<t1mp> nik90: good question. I have a review with design in a few minutes, I'll ask what should be the default. I'll get back to you
<nik90> t1mp: thnx
<nik90> mzanetti: I got an answer to your question you had yesterday about changing the time via the clock app
<nik90> mzanetti: https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1JvDyhsW17d1-Mz8OY1YMBKwfRI2z9qgyRjbujEsxEMk/edit#slide=id.g18895458d_024
<nik90> mzanetti: we will provide a settings option in the clock app for that. On clicking it, the user will be taken to the system settings date&time page where they can change it
<mzanetti> nik90: nice!
<nik90> :0
<WangWei> When I make a scope app, I receive error" package 'libunity-scopes>=0.5.0' not found
<WangWei> "
<WangWei> help
<t1mp> nik90: text in list items is dark grey by default, so apps with purple need to override it
<t1mp> nik90: I guess that's not possible now, did you report a bug for it?
<nik90> t1mp: no I haven't reported a bug about it. I wonder if exposing would be better or if using the style API is better
<nik90> exposing via property or via the style api*
 * nik90 is super excited about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1254775
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1254775 in Unity 8 "Desktop file can specify a splash image and background color that shell will show until app is ready" [Medium,Triaged]
<nik90> t1mp: reported bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1348604
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1348604 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Provide a property to change the font color of listitems" [Undecided,New]
<nik90> karni: oh btw, I cannot fix the docs with no images since those point to the original qt docs. Only mhall119 can fix that :)
<karni> right, thanks nik90 :)
<nik90> karni: I am more into fixing our own SDK documentation
<karni> ack
<nik90> rpadovani: hey, got a minute?
<rpadovani> nik90, for you always ;-)
<nik90> rpadovani: :) can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/improve-hour-hand-accuracy/+merge/227885
<nik90> rpadovani: 1 liner
<rpadovani> nik90, looks good, 3 miuntes that I think to corner cases...
<rpadovani> *minutes
<nik90> ok
<rpadovani> nik90, just to be sure, analogTime.getMinutes() / 2 becomes a float right? I mean, 00:00 has angle of 0 and 00:01 has angle of 0.5?
<nik90> rpadovani: I would assume yes
<nik90> rpadovani: since rotation is a float, it should convert it automatically
<rpadovani> nik90, approved :-)
<nik90> rpadovani: thnx
<nik90> mzanetti: ping
<mzanetti> nik90: pong
<nik90> mzanetti: hey I did a small test where I changed the timezone in the system settings app and returned to the clock app. I noticed that the clock app time was incorrect. However on restarting the clock app, it then showed the correct time.
<nik90> mzanetti: could this be the same bug you reported where timezone changes are not transfered properly to the javascript date object?
<mzanetti> nik90: I don't think so...
<mzanetti> nik90: but no idea what it is
<nik90> mzanetti: hmm ok. I am going to make the plugin output the local time and see if that shows correctly after the timezone change.
<mzanetti> yeah, try that..
<t1mp> nik90: yeah, maybe using the style api is better
<nik90> t1mp: is there a documentation for that or any examples that I can take a look at?
<t1mp> nik90: no, we didn't write new docs yet on the new (since one year?) theming engine
<t1mp> nik90: it is a bit confusing for me too, zsombor knows it all but he is away now
<t1mp> nik90: perhaps there are other apps that use a custom theme
<t1mp> nik90: oh wait I am talking nonsense
<t1mp> nik90: the list items are not themable
<t1mp> nik90: so we'll have to fix your bug
<nik90> t1mp: :)
<nik90> t1mp: I will see what the address-book is doing for instance
<nik90> t1mp: address-book defined their own custom listitem since they needed one with the new delete swipe actions
<t1mp> nik90: yes, it is completely custom
<t1mp> nik90: zsombor is working on completely new list items for after RTM
<nik90> t1mp: Yeah he told me...but its too late for me. I am thinking about temporary solutions for now.
<jdstrand> dholbach: hi!
<dholbach> hey jdstrand
<jdstrand> dholbach: ok, I think we are ready to cut click-reviewers-tools 0.8
<dholbach> yeeehaw!
<dholbach> jdstrand, great work
<dholbach> jdstrand, shall I take care of it?
<jdstrand> dholbach: snag r214 and do whatever testing you normally do. please ping me if I need to fix something
<dholbach> awesome
<jdstrand> dholbach: oh, heh, yes please :)
<dholbach> will do
<dholbach> thanks!
<jdstrand> thank you :)
<jdstrand> dholbach: this should be the one that works without needing any apparmor deps
<dholbach> *\o/*
<jdstrand> so that will be nice
<jdstrand> trusty users, unite!
<jdstrand> dholbach: I'm happy about that, but I'm most happy that now if an unrecognized hook is found, it will WARN
<jdstrand> we ended up getting so far behind with all the new hooks
<dholbach> that's great! good thinking!
<jdstrand> some had security impact too, so I'm glad we are caught up
<om26er> t1mp, Hi! Is the current height of the header as designed ? With new fonts changes header just looks bigger
<dholbach> jdstrand, can you have a quick look at https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/click-reviewers-tools/pep8-fixes/+merge/228315?
<t1mp> om26er: the header icon sizes became smaller also, but they will become bigger again
<t1mp> om26er: the header is the same as before, but it will be 0.5 grid units smaller soon
<om26er> t1mp, alright, great. I see the header size in dash is smaller than what we have in apps :)
<t1mp> om26er: the height and auto-hiding of the header in dash is something custom (only what's inside the header they took from sdk)
<t1mp> om26er: but we'll make it a little bit less high in the uitk
<jdstrand> dholbach: huh-- are you running utopic?
<jdstrand> dholbach: trusty's pep8 was clean
<dholbach> jdstrand, yes - let me give you the output
<jdstrand> dholbach: that's ok, I have a schroot
<jdstrand> oh, I fixed some of those in the past
<jdstrand> (different files)
<balloons> gerlowskija, get your adt-run question answered?
<nik90> mzanetti: bug confirmed :/ .. the c++ plugin returns the correct time while the javascript date object that I use to display the time in the main clock fails miserable
<nik90> mzanetti: atleast I know now how to fix it. I might create a new plugin whose only job is to return the local time
<mzanetti> nik90: meh... if its different than my example, feel free to add more info to the bug report
<nik90> mzanetti: ok
<nik90> mzanetti: I have one other performance issue with our timezone model
<mzanetti> nik90: performance issue?
<nik90> mzanetti: yeah. The xmllistmodel that we feed into the c++ plugin now has about 150 cities. So when I load it, it takes about 5 seconds to display the page
<balloons> mardy, any luck having a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/reminders-app/+bug/1347905?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1347905 in Ubuntu Reminders app "Autopilot tests fail to create fake account on device" [Critical,Triaged]
<nik90> mzanetti: I will still need to do some debugging to see if it might be a bottleneck elsewhere
<jdstrand> dholbach: approved. thanks!
<mzanetti> nik90: parsing that xml model takes 5 secs?
<mzanetti> wow... seems I messed up badly then
<mzanetti> nik90: can you please add this at selected places of the code:
<nik90> mzanetti: it could be my fault as well since what I do now is send the results of our timezonemodel into a sorted model provided by the sdk. The sorted model sorts it alphabetically.
<mzanetti> QDateTime start = QDateTime::currentDateTime();
<mzanetti> and later
<mzanetti> qDebug() << "operation took" << start.msecsTo(QDateTime::currentDateTime());
<mzanetti> then you can find out where it takes long
<nik90> mzanetti: do you want that to be added inside the data() function?
<mzanetti> nik90: I'd suspect the xml parsing code
<mzanetti> nik90: but yeah... beginning and end of each function that could potentially be the bottleneck
<nik90> mzanetti: ok will do and let you know the results
<mzanetti> data() might be a bit odd for that, as its called rowCount * rolesCount times
<mzanetti> so will spam quite a bit
<nik90> mzanetti: yeah I think the loadTimeZonesFromXml() might be a good starting point
<mardy> balloons: nope, sorry, was busiy with something else. Monday morning, I promise :-)
<dholbach> jdstrand, all done
<dholbach> popey, click-reviewers-tools should be happy on trusty again
<jdstrand> \o/
<balloons> mardy, :-)
<nik90> mzanetti: confirmed. the bottleneck is loadFromXmlModel() which takes about 4.772 secs on the phone.
<nik90> mzanetti: on the emulator it takes about 0.7 secs
<mzanetti> nik90: really weird...
<mzanetti> nik90: ok. need to debug that... don't have an idea atm
<nik90> mzanetti: ok, I will also do some reading about this
<gerlowskija> balloons: Nope, not yet.  Still around? (and if so, up for an adt-run question? ;-p)
<balloons> gerlowskija, better to ask the question, than ask to ask it ;)
<gerlowskija> just checking you were still around.  adt-run has a bunch of options for specifying the source of the tests to run, and the click/deb package to run them against.  But I was having trouble putting together a command to run the use a local checkout both for the source of the tests, and of the app-code.
<gerlowskija> i.e. What I want to do is bzr pull lp:~gerlowskija/ubuntu-calendar-app/my-branch-blah-blah
<gerlowskija> and then use the version of both the tests, and the app that are in that checkout
<gerlowskija> I had a couple examples of things that I'd tried and their results, but those are on my home machine.
<dpm> jdstrand, I re-read the bug about terminal/file manager security, as there was something I didn't quite understand. Does this diagram reflect the workflow in the requirements? https://ubuntu.mybalsamiq.com/projects/ubuntuphonecoreapps/Terminal%20security
<ogra_> dpm, just imagine it runs under gksudo now ;)
<ogra_> (even thought it doesnt, since it doesnt elevate privileges, just allows access at all)
<dpm> ogra_, that's what I thought, but I'm trying to figure out how to do authentication in the Qt world. We can check if there is a password via dbus, but I don't know how to prompt and check for the password from a Qt app
<ogra_> dpm, there is some code you can use as example in system-settings ... also mterry should be able to help you
<gerlowskija> balloons: oops, meant to tag you in one of those posts ^^
<balloons> gerlowskija, you would build the click file and pass that
<balloons> so bzr branch lp:ubuntu-calendar-app
<balloons> click-buddy --dir ubuntu-calendar-app
<balloons> adt-run ubuntu-calendar-app com.ubuntu.calendar*.click . . .
<dpm> balloons, thanks for the workaround for bug 1347905 - have you had to talk to mardy for the proper fix?
<ubot5> bug 1347905 in Ubuntu Reminders app "Autopilot tests fail to create fake account on device" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1347905
<dpm> gerlowskija, hey, thanks a lot for your awesome work and your patience with our tools! When your calendar branch lands we need to celebrate :)
<balloons> dpm, I spent some time looking at it and prodding mardy about it. He's promised to have a look monday
<brendand> balloons, i commented :)
<brendand> balloons, you don't actually have to have the trailing ) i just found out
<brendand> balloons, it can go at the end of the second line too
<balloons> brendand, :-) The reason I wasn't concerned about the line is it shouldn't be there. It should be a method call to the class
<dpm> balloons, do you think we can get reminders on the dashboard already, with your workaround?
<balloons> see the commented line above, it gives an error and I wasn't sure why lasy night
<balloons> dpm, we should be able to move it over
<dpm> excellent
<dpm> balloons, independently of the dashboard, could you organize a reminders upload? A critical bug fix (camera not saving pictures) landed, and it'd be good to get it in the store
<balloons> dpm, sure thing
<balloons> brendand, if you look at the MP can you understand why the self.app.main_view.no_account_dialog.open_account_settings() doesn't work?
<balloons> we can land it as-is, but I'd like to understand that. Also a review from you so it can land would be helpful.. poor Leo has enough to look at
<dpm> awesome, thanks balloons!
<gerlowskija> balloons: I think I tried something similar yesterday evening when I was playing with adt-run.  It saw the click, but reported that there were no tests in the manifest for the click, and exited
<gerlowskija> balloons: errr...actually forget I said that.  I might've made some other mistake in my command...i'm useless w/o my bash history around ;-p
<balloons> gerlowskija, well :-)
<brendand> balloons, i'll have a link. elopio isn't working today anyway
<brendand> s/link/look/
<balloons> brendand, excellent thanks. In the interim in case we land it as-is, I'll fix the flake8 issue
<jdstrand> dpm: "Does the device have a password set? No" -> terminal *starts*
<dpm> jdstrand, do I get this right? So if my phone doesn't have a password set and my little cousin grabs it he can just do whatever he wants with the terminal?
<jdstrand> dpm: I think you want to use 'unix_chkpwd' if you have to write your own, but might check with mdeslaur
<gerlowskija> balloons: belated thanks balloons; I'll try your steps as soon as I get home.
<jdstrand> dpm: that is correct
<jdstrand> if you don't want your little cousin to have access, set a pin/password or keep it out of his hands :)
<jdstrand> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityAndPrivacySettings/ProtectingUserData
<dpm> better said than done ;)
<dpm> ok, let me update the diagram
<jdstrand> dpm: I don't understand the note "Or it could remain in the password prompt to allow retries"
<jdstrand> dpm: we definitely want to allow retries
<dpm> jdstrand, ah, so in that case the app should not quit, but it should remain open with the password prompt dialog
<jdstrand> dpm: it should probably follow what we end up using in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/1348251
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1348251 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "please make use of pam_tally2 for Touch login and screenunlock" [High,Incomplete]
<balloons> dpm, the new reminders is in the store. We'll try and push yet another one today with the workaround
<jdstrand> dpm: well, it could quit. that meets the requirement
<jdstrand> dpm: it seems not as nice though
<jdstrand> dpm: we should not allow arbitrary retries without the application quitting
<jdstrand> ie, if you are going to allow retries, it should quite after a while
<jdstrand> quit*
<dpm> jdstrand, something like that? https://ubuntu.mybalsamiq.com/projects/ubuntuphonecoreapps/Terminal%20security
<dpm> awesome, thanks balloons
<jdstrand> dpm: looks good (did you see my comment on unix_chkpwd?)
<dpm> jdstrand, I saw it, I was going to ask you, I'd rather use code than calling binaries in the app. What step were you suggesting it for? For "password is set" or "password prompt"?
<mdeslaur> dpm, jdstrand: someone needs to write a library to check the password using pam that can be used from qml
<jdstrand> dpm: password is set is in the bug. password prompt is what I was talking about
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: unix_chkpwd should be using PAM, but I agree, a library is the way to go
<dpm> mdeslaur, jdstrand, if that is the case, that's a big job, not sure we should be able to write a QML authentication library from the community core apps side of things
<dpm> Initially I saw we could do the password check via DBUS
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: no, unix_chkpwd is what pam_unix uses, you can't use that directly
<dpm> but password prompt and check is an entirely different beast
<jdstrand> oh I see that now in the man page
<mhall119> jdstrand: is there any reason why this check and prompt can't be done via unity-app-launch of apparmor itself for unconfined apps?
<jdstrand> apparmor can't prompt
<mhall119> why not?
<jdstrand> it is all kernel
<jdstrand> ual could, I guess
<mhall119> jdstrand: don't we prefix an app's Exec= with aa-exec or something like that?
<jdstrand> mhall119: that would only work on non-unity8
<mhall119> non?
<ogra_> jus write a QTsudo and hook that into the .desktop Exec line ?
<mhall119> ogra_: we don't want to run them as root
<jdstrand> unity8 doesn't use those desktop files
<mhall119> jdstrand: it doesn't use ~/.local/share/applications?
<mhall119> Exec=aa-exec-click -p com.ubuntu.developer.mhall119.ureadit_ureadit_0.9.8~1 -- qmlscene @$ uReadIt.qml
<jdstrand> mhall119: no, it doesn't
<jdstrand> that is for non-unity8
<mhall119> so..what does Unity 8 use? Saviq ?
<jdstrand> if the application itself isn't doing it, then you need trust session support
<brendand> balloons, reminders app seems to be broken more fundamentally
<brendand> balloons, it's using the wrong desktop file to launch
<brendand> balloons, ap tries to use /usr/share/application/reminders.desktop
<brendand> balloons, which doesn't exist
<balloons> brendand, well on the device / dash we'll be using launch_test_click
<dpm> mhall119, perhaps there is something we can use from Qt or directly from C++ - ogra_ was pointing to the ubuntu-system-settings code for an example, but I've not yet had a look and I'm not too familiar with the code
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: so you are saying that rather than using unix_chkpwd directly, we should use the PAM library (which will ultimately use unix_chkpwd itself), and all that should be in a library so it can be abstracted from the terminal and filemanager
<balloons> brendand, that said, it seems the deb build the .desktop file as /usr/share/applications/com.ubuntu.reminders.desktop
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: yes
<balloons> brendand, I can fix that with a simple cmake change
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: perhaps reusing this: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/trunk/view/head:/lockscreen/UserAuthenticatorPam.cpp
<balloons> or we just update the test
<jdstrand> dpm: ^
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: that is the bit that sarnold reviewed?
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: I have no idea if sarnold reviewed that or not
<jdstrand> no, that is unity
<mdeslaur> yeah, that's what the unity lock screen does
<mdeslaur> it can be used as an example
<jdstrand> cool
<jdstrand> thanks
<dpm> mzanetti, quick question as a Qt expert: do you think this http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/trunk/view/head:/lockscreen/UserAuthenticatorPam.cpp could be made into a QML authentication plugin that the Terminal and File Manager app could use? The context is that we need to add a password prompt/check for those 2 apps
<jdstrand> dpm: I think you would want something based on that broken out into a library/plugin, not that specifically
<jdstrand> but yeah-- that is definitely the approach to take (I added a comment to the bug)
<dpm> jdstrand, yeah, that's my question. Something based on that made into a QML plugin or a C++ wrapper that the apps can use
<mzanetti> dpm: yes, but you'd need to get away with things like "const pam_message** msg" in the api and use Qt data types instead
<mzanetti> but otherwise sure. I'm not entirely sure what it does though
<mzanetti> dpm: yeah, seems rather simple
<dpm> mzanetti, ok thanks. As per what it does, I assume it does password authentication using PAM, I don't understand the code myself
<mzanetti> dpm: also not using callback like this does, but switching it over to signals/slots
<mzanetti> after reading a bit it just seems some glue code to talk to pam and ask a gui for input and display
<mzanetti> yeah. shouldn't be too hard I suppose
<dpm> mzanetti, do you think it would make more sense to make it into a QML plugin, or to keep it only accessible from C++? Both apps have some C++ code already, but I guess it'd be nicer to use it from QML
<mzanetti> dpm: I'd definitely vote for both... but if you're doing it a bit clever I guess you can get a nice class that can be used in qml and c++ the same way
<mzanetti> so you only write one class that c++ can include and is also qmlRegisterType'd
<dpm> ok, thanks
<mhall119> dpm: is the intention that we would make this available to other apps?
<dpm> mhall119, I think so, otherwise each app should ship a copy of this plugin. We should probably make it a QML plugin installed by default, that those apps requiring authentication can use
<mhall119> jdstrand: would we want to allow apps to call PAM? are there any potential security concerns to allowing that?
<jdstrand> mhall119: it is fine cause they can't authenticate anyone else but the user
<jdstrand> mhall119: and confined apps won't be able to do it
<jdstrand> so a confined app wouldn't be able to brute force the password, for example
<jdstrand> dpm: do keep that in mind ^ (only unconfined apps could leverage the plugin)
<dpm> oh, good point about confinement, so perhaps we should not make it a system-wide plugin
<jdstrand> but having terminal and filemanager need it is justification alone
<jdstrand> we could, apparmor would just block it
<dpm> ok
<jdstrand> just like if a C++ app tried to access the PAM library itself
<jdstrand> that didn't come out perfectly. if a C++ app tried to use the PAM library, there would be denials at some point that would prevent it from succeeding
<mhall119> there's no point in making it available when most apps won't be able to use it
<mhall119> especially when it's easy enough to just include it with the terminal and filemanager packages
 * jdstrand doesn't have an opinion
<jdstrand> whatever you decide-- it really shouldn't be hardcoded in both though. ie, embed the library if you must, but use a library :)
<dpm> mhall119, yeah, you've got a point. I think I'd favour that too, although we'll have to think how to deal with code duplication. If we create a separate project for the pam plugin, I'm not sure how Jenkins will deal with fetching the code from there to put it in each app's click package
<balloons> brendand, this should be ready for a final review: https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/reminders-app/workaround-1347905/+merge/228213. I ended up removing the code that caused the flake8 discussion
<brendand> balloons, i need to look at it more closely and unfortunately don't have the time now. i'll try and look at it later, but you might have to get elopio to look at it on monday (i'm off till wednesday)
<balloons> brendand, ahh, ty
<balloons> mzanetti, are you still about?
<mzanetti> balloons: yeah
<balloons> mzanetti, want to give https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/reminders-app/workaround-1347905/+merge/228213 a quick peek? It's basically skip the tests that involve faking the account and services in an effort to get reminders onto the dashboard
<balloons> I'd like to land this today so we can get it on the dash and monitored
<balloons> things keep breaking out from under us
<mzanetti> balloons: interesting... for me it fails exactly the other way round
<mzanetti> balloons: not that code snippet, but creating accounts etc
<mzanetti> balloons: do you want to disable test_go_to_account_settings everywhere?
<balloons> mzanetti, yea.. I'm giving up on getting it to work on the device as well
<balloons> sadly had these been running this month, we would have been informed when they broke
<mzanetti> balloons: added a small comment
<mzanetti> balloons: not saying you need to fix it. If you're still sure this is how you want it, I'm ok with it
<balloons> ideally I want everything to work, but yes, I'd like it to get in today, so having some of the tests running is better than nothing :-)
<balloons> mzanetti, replied. thanks
<Diogo> hi guys
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-07-26
<akiva_> hey all
<nik90> mzanetti: hey, good morning
<nik90> mzanetti: I created a C++ plugin just to send back the local date and time using QDateTime since it keeps track of the timezone change unlike the javascript date object.
<nik90> mzanetti: Everything seems to work except for one thing which is the localCityTime.offsetFromUtc() - worldCityTime.offsetFromUtc() value. We return this value in the timezone base model class. On changing the system timezone and then returning to the clock app, I notice that this value changes in the c++ side of things, however it doesn't update the value in
<nik90> the qml listview.
<nik90> mzanetti: any thoughts as to why that might happen?
<nik90> mzanetti: I am working on this at https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/implement-change-time-settings
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-07-27
<nik90> mzanetti: ping
<mzanetti> nik90: pong
<nik90> mzanetti: hey I am hitting a weird issue with our base timezone model
<nik90> mzanetti: I created a C++ plugin just to send back the local date and time using QDateTime since it keeps track of the timezone change unlike the javascript date object.
<nik90> mzanetti: Everything seems to work except for one thing which is the localCityTime.offsetFromUtc() - worldCityTime.offsetFromUtc() value. We return this value in the timezone base model class. On changing the system timezone and then returning to the clock app, I notice that this value changes in the c++ side of things, however it doesn't update the value in
<nik90> the qml listview.
<nik90>  mzanetti: any thoughts as to why that might happen?
<nik90> mzanetti: I am working on this at https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/implement-change-time-settings
<mzanetti> nik90: isn't that the same issue again?
<mzanetti> that returning QDateTime to qml doesn't keep timezone informations
<nik90> mzanetti: no because the localCityTime.offsetFromUtc() - worldCityTime.offsetFromUtc() value is a int64 value. On c++ when qDebug() it returns the correct value, however on qml that value is different
<nik90> mzanetti: so I am not interacting with qDateTime but rather just an int
<mzanetti> hmm, ok... need to check the code
<nik90> mzanetti: in the timer update() function, we only do this roles << RoleTimeString;
<nik90> mzanetti: may be we need to add other stuff that also change like the RoleTimeTo, RoleDayTo
<mzanetti> nik90: ah, yeah, true, you need to add each role you change
<nik90> mzanetti: do I do it like roles << RoleTimeString << RoleTimeTo; ?
<mzanetti> yep
<nik90> thnx
<mzanetti> nik90: if you're changing all of the roles, or most of them, you could remove the whole last argument in dataChanged, then it would always update all roles
<mzanetti> its up to you to decide if you can affort refreshing also unchanged fields or not
<nik90> I am changing 3 out of 6, so I will do roles << RoleTimeString << RoleTimeTo to save on performance
<nik90> mzanetti: yay that worked
<mzanetti> :)
<Diogo> hi guys
<Diogo> does some one know how to make MYSQL database conection with QML??
<Diogo> does some one know how to make MYSQL database conection with QML??
<nik90> Diogo: Check out http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qtquick-localstorage-qmlmodule.html
<Diogo> nike90: i have c++ code, but i just dont understand it
<qtros> Hi all
<qtros> Which component should I use instead of standard WebView in UP?
<nik90> Diogo: I always wonder you change nik90 to nike90 :D...I don't get a notification if you type nike90
<Diogo> nik90: ok
<nik90> Diogo: I am not sure about accessing sql in c++, i haven't done it before
<Diogo> nik90: i have a project with some code
<nik90> Diogo: but I am sure QT should have that in some form or the other
<qtros> nik90 Hello) Can you please help me with using of "Ubuntu.Web" on desktop?
<Diogo> nik90: the question is, that i dont understand the code
<Diogo> nik90: look http://paste.ubuntu.com/7876122/
<nik90> qtros: Hi
<Diogo> nik90: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7876128/
<Diogo> nik90: i just needed some one to explain me what the code means, so i could move on and modify the way i need him
<nik90> qtros: I am guessing you have looked at http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Web/
<nik90> qtros: I haven't used it yet, so sry I don't know much about it
<qtros> nik90 yep
<nik90> Diogo: ah ok,
 * nik90 takes a look
<qtros> nik90 hmm... standard WebView is deprecated and nobody knows how to use new :D
<nik90> qtros: yeah, however the documentation at http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Web/ seems quite limited. I would love to see some examples there :/
<nik90> Diogo: ok so your code creates a mysql object in c++. Do you want to access the mysql object in c++ or in qml?
<nik90> Diogo: If you want to do all the sql commands in qml, it is better to look at the link I pasted earlier
<nik90> Diogo: on the other hand, if you want to use it in your c++ code, it seems ok
<nik90> Diogo: you will still need to add some functions for additonal functionality
<Diogo> nik90: i dont understand c++ thats why i asked help
<qtros> Diogo and what do you want to do with this code?
<nik90> Diogo: as qtros where do you want to use this code? In qml or c++ ?
<Diogo> nik90: i've found out that the only possible way you can make the mysql contection in qml is using c++
<Diogo> qml
<Diogo> nik90: qml
<nik90> Diogo: ok then check out http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qtquick-localstorage-qmlmodule.html
<nik90> Diogo: that is sql in qml
<nik90>  <Diogo> nik90: i've found out that the only possible way you can make the mysql contection in qml is using c++
<nik90> ^^ that is plain wrong
<Diogo> nik90: is it??
<nik90> yes
<Diogo> nik90: javascript cant make the conection
<nik90> Diogo: Did you read  http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qtquick-localstorage-qmlmodule.html ?
<Diogo> nik90:i'm going to read it
<nik90> Diogo: they are using javascript to make the connection
<Diogo> nik90: they are using sqlite
<Diogo> nik90: imagin you have an app that requires you to do the login
<Diogo> nik90: and the database with you data is on the server
<Diogo> nik90: what type of DB woudl you use?
<qtros> Diogo yes, remote connection only with cpp
<nik90> Diogo: then I would use MySQL since it is in a remote server
<nik90> Diogo: you didn't specify the remote server part earlier :)
<Diogo> nik90: sorry
<Diogo> nik90: about that
<nik90> Diogo: In that case, you will have to create a C++ plugin that you can import in your qml code.
<nik90> Diogo: However you will need to also set up cmakelists to ensure that the c++ gets built rproperly when running your app
<Diogo> nik90: i have a huge problem now
<nik90> Diogo: In Qtcreator, in the create project wizard, you will have to choose "App with QML Extension Library"
<Diogo> nik90: because i dont know how to program in c++
<nik90> Diogo: you will have to learn I am afraid
<nik90> Diogo: I was in the same boat 2-3 weeks ago where I had to develop C++ plugins for the clock app.
<nik90> Diogo: I did some reading and eventually am getting used to it
<Diogo> nik90: any good pleaces to learn it?
<nik90> Diogo: well if you want to learn C++, then http://www.learncpp.com/ should be good
<nik90> Diogo: however after that you will have to know how to develop with Qt C++
<Diogo> nik90: and did you see the voidream tutorials??
<nik90> Diogo: ?
<nik90> Diogo: I knew a bit of c++ from high school, so I started to work straight on the Qt C++ part
<Diogo> nik90: look https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6KtOzh0StTc&list=PL2D1942A4688E9D63
<nik90> Diogo: ooh yes, I saw some of his videos
<Diogo> nik90: i've created the "App with QML Extension Library" to see the files
<Diogo> and i see the backed.cpp
<nik90> backend.cpp
<Diogo> nik90: and i see the backed.cpp in Myapp folder
<Diogo> nik90: etc..
<nik90> yup
<nik90> so basically the backend folder holds your c++ plugin stuff
<nik90> while your main qml code is in the app folder
<Diogo> nik90: the new thing for me to is now the app folder and the .. folder
<nik90> Diogo: dont worry about the .. folder. It is part of cmake
<Diogo> nik90: what is cmake?
<nik90> Diogo: it is sort of like an instruction list which tells the compiler what to do before running your app
<Diogo> nik90: so i'll develope my c++ plugins in  the Myapp folder right?
<nik90> Diogo: there should be already a sample C++ plugin class
<nik90> Diogo: you can just change that with your own class
<Diogo> nik90: so i'll change mytype.cpp and mytype.h for that right?
<nik90> Diogo: yeah
<Diogo> nik90: you are the best man
<Diogo> nik90: for a hole day i've asked on forms and no one did say anything
<Diogo> nik90: and now when i ask to the community of the OS i love so muhc they help me
<nik90> Diogo: make sure you accordingly change the CMakeList.txt file when you rename the mytype.cpp or mytype.h files
<nik90> Diogo: no worries
<nik90> Diogo: just push this to your github or launchpad branch and then we can better help with debugging
<Diogo> nik90: i'm going to study c++ for a day or 2 and then i'll begin to put everything in github
<nik90> ok
<Diogo> nik90: and then i'll tell you :)
<Diogo> nik90: thanks for everything :D
<nik90> Diogo: yw
<qtros> Hi all
<qtros> Can someone tell how to use QML package "Ubuntu.Web" on desktop?
<qtros> Can someone tell how to use QML package "Ubuntu.Web" on desktop
<mhall119> qtros: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Web.WebView/
<mhall119> qtros: you probably need to be running Utopic on the desktop to use it though
<mhall119> qtros: also make sure you have qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-web-plugin installed
<mhall119> hope that helps, /me is going afk for a bit
<qtros> mhall119 ping
<mhall119> qtros: pong
<qtros> mhall119 "you probably need to be running Utopic on the desktop to use it though" - does it mean that I always must develop for UP only on latest version of Ubuntu? ...
<qtros> mhall119 what if I prefer stable releases?
<mhall119> qtros: once we have phones on the market there will be a stable release, right now "stable" (Trusty) is missing some many needed features that you'd be hurting yourself to target it
<mhall119> I don't know if anybody even still runs it on a phone
<qtros> mhall119 no no, I mean desktop version of Ubuntu)
<mhall119> if you're only interested in targeting desktops, then there's a case to be made for using only the sdk-14.04 framework, but Ubuntu.Web isn't in it
<mhall119> qtros: you can run the stable desktop version and target Utopic in an emulator
<mhall119> that's still not 100% smooth, but it works
<qtros> mhall119 but if I interested to target both, I should use 14.10 for now?
<mhall119> my "not smooth" I mean QtCreator won't recognize the newer API elements, so some of the help if offers won't work
<mhall119> qtros: if you use the sdk-14.10 framework, you'll only be able to target utopic and future releases, not trusty
<mhall119> that goes for phone and desktop
<qtros> mhall119 I just want to write apps for UP and have ability to test them on desktop like before)
<qtros> mhall119 is it possible on Utopic?)
<mhall119> only if you have Utopic on the desktop
<mhall119> if you have trusty on the desktop, you can only run your app locally if it's using the sdk-14.04 framework APIs
<mhall119> basically sdk-14.04 means "Trusty and above", sdk-14.10 means "Utopic and above"
<mhall119> so you can use an sdk-14.04 app in Utopic, but not an sdk-14.10 app in Trusty
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-07-20
<akiva-thinkpad> ello all
<ahoneybun> hey akiva-thinkpad
<akiva-thinkpad> ahoneybun: o/
<akiva-thinkpad> what you working on these days?
<ahoneybun> nothing atm
<ahoneybun> well getting a talk ready for next month
<ahoneybun> and my trip to spain
<ahoneybun> :)
<ahoneybun> akiva-thinkpad: http://usefoss.com/index.php/2015/07/19/my-first-ubuntu-hour/
<akiva-thinkpad> doughnuts!
<akiva-thinkpad> this sounds awesome
<ahoneybun> yes!
<akiva-thinkpad> i gave my first talk a few months back at my local lug, it went down great
<akiva-thinkpad> what will your talk be on?
<ahoneybun> sometime in aug
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> Ubuntu Touch
<akiva-thinkpad> sweet
<akiva-thinkpad> if you record it, post it on youtube
<ahoneybun> I have not seen a single talk recored at thsee meetings
<akiva-thinkpad> ahoneybun: record it on your phone :P
<ahoneybun> I don't like my voice lol
<akiva-thinkpad> ahoneybun: heh, I was in that boat for awhile.
<akiva-thinkpad> I find when I talk to groups, my voice deepens, but when I talk to individuals, it rises
<akiva-thinkpad> weird
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> going to get something together for Global Jam
<akiva-thinkpad> ahoneybun: whats going on with the global jam?
<ahoneybun> do you know about the Global Jam?
<akiva-thinkpad> ahoneybun: not really
<ahoneybun> akiva-thinkpad: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam
<akiva-thinkpad> tldr?
<akiva-thinkpad> nvm hmmmm should maybe make an event
<ahoneybun> I'm thinking of doing a Bug Triage
<ahoneybun> but with LibreOffice
<kbroulik> when trying to connect to the emulator using 15.04 sdk it times out with an error https://paste.kde.org/pjrfgorvz any idea?
<popey>   /131
<popey> bah
<faenil> popey: irssi fail?
<popey> keyboard fail
<faenil> happens to the best :)
<didrocks> … and to popey ;)
<popey> haha
 * didrocks hugs popey
 * popey hugs didrocks 
 * faenil forever alone
<ahoneybun> hey popey and all
<popey> yo yo yo
<ahoneybun> 4 more days
<popey> until?
<ahoneybun> Akademy!
<popey> ahhh
<tathhu> yololo
<balloons> ahoneybun, wahoo! have fun!
<ahoneybun> thanks balloons
<tim`> is there a way to force the MX4 to stay in A17 mode?
<tim`> idk if i am running on big or little
<tim`> :{
<ogra_> why would you care ?
<tim`> want to benchmark performance
<ogra_> (and no, there isnt, thats managed on a very low level)
<ogra_> (there is some android binary inside the container that manages it)
<tim`> my meaurements had it running slower than an Odroid XU and XU3
<ogra_> thats a good thing :)
<tim`> on http://stats.gnuradio.org
<tim`> well -- its good if you like doing slow signal processing
<ogra_> you only want it to scale up if there is a request from the system to scale up ... i.e. if a UI app requests more power
<tim`> so -- basically, i want to request more power
<tim`> while running the benchmark
<ogra_> just start a kernel compile in parallel ?
<ogra_> :)
<SturmFlut> tim`: This is a MediaTek chip, not an Exynos, and it is not actively cooled. Why should it be faster than an Odroid?
<tim`> SturmFlut: no reason, i just assumed it might be
<tim`> A17 > A15 ?
<tim`> lol
<SturmFlut> tim`: Without cooling? Unlikely.
<tim`> ok, well - just asking the question
<tim`> to make sure i am getting fair results
<SturmFlut> tim`: The MX4 has to throttle back quite soon, the Odroids don't. Also there's not much of a performance difference between the A15 and A17. So the MX4 has to be slower.
<tim`> it's clocked a little bit lower
<ogra_> tim`, also, the guys working on the android layer of the mx4 are all in china and rarely seen on IRC ... if you want details about the device and the android layer i supposed a mail to the ML is better to get answers
<ogra_> (you can look for alextu in #ubuntu-touch but due to the TZ difference he is hard to catch)
<tim`> hrmm cool thx
<DF_> how do i do it for webapps so that they dont open browser when you click on the link??
<DF_> some one here??
<nemo> I'm here, but no idea.
<DF_> ok ty nemo
<balloons> DF_, use the template
<balloons> it even gives you cool bottom edge goodness
<balloons> also checkout https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/web/tutorials/web-app-tutorial/ for more info. you have to provide the webapp container instructions
<nemo> mcphail: hey. any time to fiddle w/ HW? ☺
<DF_> ballons
<DF_> with template??
<DF_> thats what im seeing right now
<DF_> but i just want the app in the app file not to open the browser when you click on a link
<mcphail> nemo: I'm not at home just now - won't be back until next Tuesday. Would like to have a look then :)
<DF_> MSG ballooons: are you talking about ora's template??
<DF_> ogra*
<balloons> rpadovani, you about?
<balloons> ohh hey popey btw, ahayzen was wanting highlight notice in the topic
* popey changed the topic of #ubuntu-app-devel to: http://developer.ubuntu.com | App development on Ubuntu: how to do it & how to make it better | Make scopes! (and apps) | --allow-untrusted | Use keyword "appdevs" to highlight developers if they're around.
<popey> :D
<popey> done
<ahayzen> \o/
<ahayzen> thanks popey
<rpadovani> balloons, o/
<balloons> ahayzen, you wanted info on how to run tests?
<ahayzen> balloons, i did :-)
<balloons> From https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/quality/, https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/platform/guides/running-autopilot-tests/
 * ahayzen trying to get weather-app-reboot going
<balloons> do let me know if things need more info, etc
<balloons> that should cover everything :-)
<balloons> rpadovani, so I'm trying to figure out a cmake error when building calculator
<balloons> rpadovani, here's the log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11910338/
<balloons> This is from the new jenkins jobs
<balloons> the install destination for ubuntu-calculator-app.png is specified as file(INSTALL DESTINATION "//share/qml"
<balloons> which is confusing for me :-)
<rpadovani> balloons, I can indeed reproduce it with click-buddy, but not only compiling in the normal way
<rpadovani> I'll take a look, thanks for pointing out
<balloons> awesome, ty :-)
 * balloons wasn't expecting a generous offer of fixing it, but I'll take it!
<rpadovani> balloons, until you ask me to write tests, I'm happy :-P
<ahayzen> balloons, so that command the docs say to run wasn't working for me when i tried it yesterday...
 * ahayzen tries again
<balloons> ahayzen, ok, I'm happy to both troubleshoot and update the docs based on our findings
<ahayzen> haha let me double check
<ahayzen> balloons, if i supply the -p <password> i get "adt-virt-ssh: WARNING: ssh connection failed. Retrying in 3 seconds..." ... but if i don't it seems to be attempting todo things
<ahayzen> ooo its managed to start the app! but getting loads of warnings as it couldn't sudo things and is getting denials
<ahayzen> but i can see my mocking has worked :-D
<ahayzen> balloons, this is the MP i'm trying to test on my device https://code.launchpad.net/~ahayzen/ubuntu-weather-app/reboot-ap-create-fake-env/+merge/265191 and this is the WIP readme we are documenting the commands with https://code.launchpad.net/~vthompson/ubuntu-weather-app/reboot-ap-readme/+merge/265221
<balloons> ahayzen, so what are you concluding then?
<ahayzen> balloons, -p causes adt-run not to work... meaning that i cannot get a full test run...as it gets blocked my apparmor
<balloons> ahayzen, I basically commented to say the readme's from clock app have been updated
<ahayzen> but i can at least see that my mocking is working (which is what this MP is doing)...but the next MP will be adding tests
<balloons> you could copy those again
<ahayzen> cool, do you have any ideas why i get that error?
<ahayzen> i got it before lol
<balloons> ahayzen, so the ssh connection fails if you supply a password eh?
<ahayzen> yup
<balloons> and the password is correct of course? is the device unlocked?
<ahayzen> magic
<ahayzen> yes and yes
<balloons> ahayzen, what version of autopkgtest?
<ahayzen> err vivid
<balloons> latest from sid?
<ahayzen> "Version: 3.13"
<balloons> https://packages.debian.org/sid/all/autopkgtest/download
<balloons> I wonder if I should make that in bigger / brighter letters.. download the newest version!
<ahayzen> ahhh maybe this is why and i think this is what we did in malta/dc to get it working
<rpadovani> balloons, no clue what's going on atm - dinner time, I hope to find a fix tonight
<ahayzen> balloons, ok i gotta go shops etc, i'll try it when i'm back thanks :-D
<balloons> I don't think it will magically fix anything, but we'll see
<balloons> either way, we can blame pitti and get it checked out
<ahayzen> \o/ lol
<DF_> ballons
<balloons> rpadovani, ack, ty. Enjoy!
<DF_> balloons*
<balloons> or baloons, depending on your lang of choice
<balloons> or luftballon
<DF_> i've used the great template, but still it's opening the web browser when i click on a link
<balloons> DF_, the tutorial would do a better job of explaining than me, but afaik, you have to tell the container what links should stay inside and what can go to the browser
<balloons> you have to whitelist some domains. I'm thinking there is also a magical switch to force everything to stay inside, but I don't remember offhand
<DF_> ok, i'll watch again
<DF_> thanks balloons
<balloons> DF_, if nothing else, I guess I can pull my own webapp and look at the switches, he
<balloons> one sec
<mcphail> greyback: for an example of the problem have a look at http://themcphails.uk/pong.njmcphail_0.1_armhf.click - the x and y is offset and width and height are wrong. Before OTA5 (and rotation) it displayed "properly" but in portrait orientation.
<DF_> ok ty balloons
<balloons> DF_, ahh, I just used --webappUrlPatterns=
<DF_> wai where??
<DF_> i have this
<DF_> var webappUrlPattern = "http://www.m.abola.pt/*"
<balloons> My full exec line is Exec=webapp-container  --webappUrlPatterns=https?://www.cardsagainstoriginality.com/* http://www.cardsagainstoriginality.com/
<DF_> but did you use the template of ogra??
<mcphail> greyback: the other think to look at is SturmFlut's SDL template app. If you rotate the screen the display doesn't dynamically resize, but I _think_ it does if you resize a desktop window (can't check that just now)
<greyback> mcphail: noted. I suspect sdl not dealing with surface resizing correctly.
<mcphail> greyback: I suspect you're right
<balloons> DF_, no, my webapp is many months old, and I haven't updated it
<balloons> but I was pointing out that it contains properly
<DF_> i try it with my app and still nothing
<balloons> you can see the full options webapp-container --help
<balloons> DF_, get rid of "
<DF_> ow maybey it's that
<DF_> i don't use the ""
<balloons> DF_, can you paste your full .desktop file?
<DF_> sure
<DF_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11910563/
<DF_> even when i don't use ogra's template it does the same thing
<balloons> DF_, here's mine for comparison: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11910568/
<DF_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11910571/
<balloons> looks good.. perhaps simplify to Exec=webapp-container --webappUrlPatterns=https?://m.Abola.pt/*  http://m.Abola.pt
<balloons> if it's not working; see if that works
<DF_> i changed it to this
<popey> x68
<DF_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11910586/
<popey> bah
<DF_> bah this is kind of shitty
<SturmFlut> greyback, mcphail: According to bschaefer SDL does not yet listen for all the window change events it gets from Mir
<mcphail> SturmFlut: aah. Good to know bschaefer is on it
<DF__> allons do you think i should send an email to the list of ubuntu phone developers??
<DF__> balloons*
<greyback> SturmFlut: thanks!
<SturmFlut> mcphail: Also there seems to be a problem where the windows aren't created with their correct size and resized later. For example if you're in portrait mode and start an app that forces landscape, it is initialized at portrait size and then suddenly resizes to landscape.
<balloons> DF__, does it work?
<mcphail> SturmFlut: yes - I think that is what is going wrong with my simple app
<DF__> nope
<DF__> app begins, but when i click on a link or page of the site he opens the browser
<DF__> to show it there
<popey> so the url patterns is wrong
<popey> probably the url is getting changed by the site and you haven't got the changed url in your urlpatterns
<DF__> maybey
<DF__> because the begin page opens well
<DF__> the problem is when i try to open one of the site pages and he then send me to the browser
<SturmFlut> DF__: The URL patterns are case sensitive
<SturmFlut> DF__: webapp-container --enable-back-forward "--webappUrlPatterns=https?://m.abola.pt/*" http://m.abola.pt
<DF__> StrumFlut
<DF__> i dont have that in ""
<SturmFlut> DF__: You don't have to, I just tried something
<DF__> ow
<DF__> ok
<DF__> but still using the ogra template and normal
<DF__> is going to the samething
<DF__> only shows normaly the site
<DF__> and then when i click on a page he opens the browser to show it there
<DF__> and more it happend to me in 2 sites
<DF__> this is the second one
<DF__> now it works!!!!
<balloons> ahayzen, fyi, I get the same error on my device :-)
<DF__> only in the ogra it doesnt work
<balloons> w8, we get to blame ogra_ ?
<DF__> nope
<DF__> he did a good job
<DF__> but i used the same url as Strum
<DF__> send me and i past it on the pasrt to weburl
<DF__> and it didnt work
<DF__> balloons he did a great job really great job
<DF__> strange but it now works on ogra to...
<DF__> really strange
<rpadovani> balloons, but the issue is only with calculator?
<balloons> rpadovani, for cmake builds? yea, only calculator has that problem amongst the core apps that I saw
<rpadovani> mhhhh
<balloons> ahayzen, problem solved.. it's a syntax issue. Updating the page
<balloons> ahayzen, note the -- in front of -p: adt-run --click com.ubuntu.calculator --- ssh -s adb -- -p 0000
<balloons> rpadovani, so where does the png file need to go? Can we list an absolute path?
<rpadovani> balloons, I think I fixed it, I'm pushing a branch
<rpadovani> balloons, https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-calculator-app/fix-new-jenkins-build/+merge/265313
<balloons> rpadovani, awesome, I'll try building
<balloons> rpadovani, built just fine :-)
<rpadovani> \o/
<balloons> thanks rpadovani
<rpadovani> popey, take a look to bug 1476374 please
<ubot5> bug 1476374 in Ubuntu Calculator App "[Calculator][Proposal]Remove partial result feature" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1476374
<rpadovani> sooo, how can I force the screen to be on :-)
<rpadovani> ?
<balloons> rpadovani, force screen to be on?
<rpadovani> balloons, for a game, I don't want users have to touch the screen to have keep it on
<popey> rpadovani: import QtSystemInfo 5.0 and ScreenSaver { screensaverEnabled: false }
<popey> rpadovani: but you shouldn't just do that, you should check things like if the game is being played
<popey> i.e. don't do it on the title screen
<rpadovani> popey, nice suggestion, thanks!
<rpadovani> popey, doesn't seem to work - does it require any special policy?
<popey> i dont think so, mzanetti told me about it :)
<kalikiana> t1mp: https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/back/+merge/264839
<t1mp> kalikiana: great idea. Done :)
<t1mp> kalikiana: hold on, I tweak it a bit.
<kalikiana> nice
<kalikiana> I'll wait
<kalikiana> was actually in the middle of grabbing food :-D
<t1mp> done
<t1mp> kalikiana: enjoy your meal :)
 * t1mp off
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-07-21
<dholbach> good morning
<rickspencer3> kalikiana,  hey, so how am I supposed to  delete documents from a UIdb these days?
<ahoneybun> ahayzen, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11917249/
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, sorry got distracted attempting to write qmlunit tests
<ahoneybun> not a big hurry ahayzen, just curious
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, is than an error in the console?
<ahoneybun> the thing is that it shows progess thata is is downloading but I don't see where it is saving it
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: what is oxide_browser_process_main
<ahayzen> ah ... ahoneybun i assume it'll do something similar to contenthub
<ahayzen> some form of oxide process ;-) lol
<ahoneybun> if I don't have code to handle contenthub it will not work no?
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, do you get a downloadId ?
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, no i mean a similar concept to contenthub not code
<ahoneybun> where would I find it?
<ahayzen> single.downloadId
<ahoneybun> I don;t see that
<ahoneybun> not in the code
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> single.download(text.text) ?
<ahayzen> no i mean bind something to it and see if you get a value
<ahayzen> it says that value "provides the unique identifier that represents the download within the download manager."
<ahayzen> which sounds important i think not totally sure though
<ahoneybun> bind?
<ahayzen> Label { text: single.downloadId }
<ahoneybun> TextField { id: text
<ahoneybun> that is how the example is
<ahoneybun> ahayzen, I'm trying to get this: ttp://dl.fullcirclemagazine.org/issue1_en.pdf
<ahoneybun> with the downloadmanager
<ahayzen> does the progress at least go to 100% ?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-07-22
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, i'm probably gonna go to sleep, probably best to see if any folks are around in EU time tomorrow
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> and this is so confusing
<ahoneybun> I'm done for today anyway
<ahayzen> hah
<akiva-thinkpad> hi all
<DanChapman> morning all o/
<dholbach> good morning
<rickspencer3> is anyone else finding the touch emulator to be unusable resource hungry on 15.04?
<rickspencer3> I'm wondering if I should create a new one?
<davmor2> rickspencer3: I was finding that it didn't run at all so if you are able to I'm over joyed
 * ogra_ wonders what woke up rickspencer3 at this time of day :)
<rickspencer3> hi ogra_
<rickspencer3> I'm actually working in Europe for a couple of weeks :)
<rickspencer3> I've been at it for a couple of hours ;)
<ogra_> ah :)
<zbenjamin> does someone know when aquarius normally shows up?
<davmor2> zbenjamin: when the delivery guys arrives?
<zbenjamin> davmor2: wut?
<davmor2> zbenjamin: Hey you asked when it shows up ;)
<davmor2> zbenjamin: did you mean the ota or the actual device
<mcphail> davmor2: he means the person (i think)
<davmor2> zbenjamin: D'oh sorry misread it :)  Aq is here when he is here, depends what he is doing on a day
<zbenjamin> davmor2: ah yeah i meant the person :D
<snizzo> any italian that ordered mx4 here?
<popey> snizzo: rpadovani has one i believe.
<popey> and maybe mzanetti :)
<rpadovani> snizzo, o/
<popey> hehe
<mzanetti> popey, does the "maybe" go for owning an MX4 or for being italian?
<mzanetti> :P
<popey> :)
<rpadovani> :D
<popey> you're more italian than me :)
<mzanetti> indeed
<snizzo> just because I ordered one
<snizzo> how was delivery timing in your case?
<ogra_> arent they sent from italy ?
<ogra_> should be pretty short for you
<rpadovani> ogra_, you don't know italian postal service :D
<ogra_> lol
<snizzo> sda for teh win
<snizzo> an wait no they use bartolini
<rpadovani> snizzo, my one was coming from London, so I can't tell you. But looking on social networks seems 3/4 days
<rpadovani> snizzo, oh, good luck with that
<ogra_> rpadovani, i had to do a train ride through italy once though ... i assume the postal service is equally slow ? :)
<rpadovani> ogra_, yes, something like that :D
<snizzo> I paid 5 days ago and the delivery hasn't started... they are.. "inspecting" the order...
<mcphail> In my experience, Italian trains are just as good as German trains but with better scenery :)
<ogra_> mcphail, well, german trains go 260km/h :)
<ogra_> (or faster)
<rpadovani> ogra_, well, we have high speed lines too, problems are local trains
<ogra_> ah, i didnt know
<snizzo> it takes you less to do rome->milan than milan->(put a small town near milan) in some conditions
<ogra_> the trick might be: milan -> rome -> small town near milan ;)
<snizzo> mzanetti: so you got an mx4 via the game on the website?
<mzanetti> snizzo, nope, sorry
<snizzo> ah ok
<rpadovani> ogra_, rome-milan takes 3 hours (575km), milan-cremona 2 hours (97km) :D
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> or 30min by car i guess :)
<ogra_> (well, 1h, not everyone has a ferrari in italy i suppose :P )
<rpadovani> ahahah
<svij> those who don't have a ferrari in italy, has a lamborghini i guess :P
<ogra_> oh, right :)
<snizzo> the real car for the real man in italy is the "fiat panda"
<rpadovani> sturmflut2, ^^ do you see? Panda is loved in italy :D
<svij> hahah :D
<snizzo> well, the 1995 model of course
<rpadovani> time to go for me, has been a pleasure !
<sturmflut2> rpadovani: Interested in submitting your apps for UbuContest?
<popey> JamesTait: sturmflut2 has found an issue with icon_url in the store api...
<JamesTait> ...
<sturmflut2> DanChapman, rpadovani, sverzegnassi, ybon: Have you thought about entering UbuContest yourself?
<mcphail> sturmflut2: surely Panda Love is going to walk the contest?
<sturmflut2> mcphail: I can't enter it because I invented the contest and because of the license ;)
<mcphail> sturmflut2: you'll never get a jopb at FIFA with that attitude
<sturmflut2> mcphail: Well, that's true. Silly me.
<DanChapman> sturmflut2: not sure I would have time to work on a new app :-)
<mcphail> so how do I nominate someone for technical achievement?
<antony> Anyone want to test my app?
<DanChapman> SturmFlut: just missed you by seconds earlier "[14:40:19] <DanChapman> sturmflut2: not sure I would have time to work on a new app :-)"
<SturmFlut> DanChapman: It doesn't have to be new, you can enter anything you have and improve it over the next two months.
<DanChapman> SturmFlut: Oh cool! I presumed it was just for new apps :-)
<sverzegnassi> SturmFlut, I don't know... it's all about the time, as DanChapman said... I already have some idea in the case :)
<SturmFlut> DanChapman: No, I think we have to make that more clear. And some people also seem to think it's restricted to Europe only
<SturmFlut> sverzegnassi: Well, if you register your ideas now, we will bug you for the next two months, which will motivate you ;)
<popey> haha
<ybon> is that supposed to still work http://daker.me/2013/11/web-apps-remote-debugging-on-ubuntu-touch.html ?
<ybon> I have upstart-app-launch: command not found
 * ybon raises on Ubuntu Touch once every six months :/
<ybon> o/
<ybon> the command I'm trying to run is "upstart-app-launch webbrowser-app --inspector"
<ybon> (cc daker :) )
<DanChapman> SturmFlut: :-D I'll have to have a think on what i can get done in a couple of months then!
<popey> JamesTait: submitting an app and I get "Service unavailable. Please try again later. ([])"
<popey> ybon: the command changed, I think it's ubuntu-app-launch :)
<ybon> thanks popey let me try that :)
<ybon> Unable to find keyfile for application 'webbrowser'
<ybon> does that ring a bell? :)
<JamesTait> popey, checking up for you.
<ybon> doing a top, the process is named "webbrowser+", but it doesn't work either with the "+"
<ybon> (when I run the browser by touching the icon)
<karni> popey: you're on hols, right ;P ?
<ybon> (Unable to find keyfile for application '--help' :p)
<karni> popey: oh, or you're already back
<popey> not any more karni
<popey> sadly :)
<karni> \o/
<karni> hehe
<popey> ybon: webbrowser-app ?
<ybon> popey: you're the one! :)
<popey> the + means top is truncating it
<ybon> ah :)
<JamesTait> popey, are you getting that error message instead of myapps, or in the review output or something?
<popey> JamesTait: i get it at the top after pressing submit for the first time
<popey> on a new app submission
<popey> JamesTait:  in https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/upload/
<JamesTait> Ack, thanks popey. We're looking into it.
<popey> ta
<JamesTait> popey, is it sheepop?
<popey> yes
<JamesTait> OK, got the logs, looks like a similar problem to before. Possibly an old scan process that didn't get killed properly.
<popey> so try again?
<JamesTait> popey, not yet, we're exercising the thermonuclear option atm. ☺  FWIW, you might find that you're able to upload an icon in your app details page.
<popey> ok, i have another app update to do too, please ping me when I can upload
<JamesTait> popey, will do.
<popey> ta
<ybon> daker: so the line to type is "ubuntu-app-launch webbrowser-app --inspector" in case you want to update your (nice!) blog post :)
<ybon> daker: and thanks for that, it's very useful :)
<mcphail> SturmFlut: 2 questions - how do I nominate someone for the technical contribution award and how can I tell who is a Canonical employee? :)
<DanChapman> mcphail: you would probably be best asking one of the community managers (dpm, popey, mhall119 etc) in private if X person works for canonical.
<mcphail> DanChapman: cheers. You should go up for dekko
<DanChapman> ;-D
<DanChapman> oh is the qml state machine framework now in the image? I see there is now docs for it https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/sdk-15.04/QtQml.qmlstatemachine/
<ahoneybun> DanChapman: :)
<ahoneybun> can't wait to use Dekko as my goto email on desktop
<DanChapman> ahoneybun: :-D will be nice to have something different on desktop that's for sure
<ahoneybun> DanChapman: any plans for threads like Geary?
<ahoneybun> I love that
<DanChapman> ahoneybun: at some point yes
<ahoneybun> yay
<daker> ybon: yw :) sure i will
<ybon> :)
<ahayzen> balloons, is there a 'proper' way of running qmlunit tests on device other than making it writeable and installing qmltestrunner via apt?
<balloons> ahayzen, that's actually not something I ever really do. I always run them as part of a build or locally
<balloons> that said, I remember nik90 struggling with it in the same way. I think the runner wasn't built for armhf at the time
<ahayzen> balloons, hmmm but i wanna test mediascanner2/media-hub/thumbnailer modules are working with our URIs :-)
<SturmFlut> mcphail: http://ubucon.de/2015/contest/nominate-individual , and I usually search Launchpad and look if the person has registered an "@canonical.com" e-mail address
<balloons> ahayzen, does it work?
<ahayzen> balloons, idk thats as far as i got before sleep lol
<balloons> ahayzen, give it a whirl, but I believe it doesn't work
<ahayzen> hah ok :-/
<mcphail> SturmFlut: cheers. Just realised my nominee is an employee :(
<ahayzen> guess it might run on a unity8 x86 desktop if that would work on my machine in a 'useable' way :-/
<SturmFlut> mcphail: Yeah, happened to me too :/ So many great people work for Canonical
 * mcphail shakes fist at Canonical HR department
<tathhu> :D
<ogra_> mcphail, whom did you nominate ? sabdfl ?
<ogra_> :)
<mcphail> ogra_: sabdfl? Nah - he'll never make anything useful
<ogra_> he wrote a lot of launchpad :)
<mcphail> that was just showing off
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> true
<ogra_> naked people on the default wallpaper was also a project from him
<ogra_> (that only lasted one release due to user complaints though)
<mcphail> that _was_ a good one
<ogra_> agreed
<mcphail> thousands of teenage boys cursed him as they minimised their browsers as their mothers came into the room - only to face something worse
<ogra_> hahahahaha
 * ogra_ never saw it in that light
<ahayzen> balloons, ok managed to get it todo this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11921411/
<ahayzen> balloons, guess there is some permissions thing i need to enable somewhere
<ahayzen> balloons, thats my unity8 log http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11921427/ looks like i need to launch qmltestrunner via upstart with a desktop file?!
<davmor2> popey: this clock app I turned on Spanish Language and rebooted I selected Paris, Warsaw and Wroclaw, The countries in the clock read france poland poland, however in the selector Paris has a tick thing and the country is Francia
<davmor2> jhodapp: with the new playlist support will it contain a way to dynamically update track title from a stream?
<jhodapp> davmor2, describe the scenario a little more specifically if you can
<davmor2> jhodapp: so audio playlist is an icecast in mp3 format, It updates the metaData when the new mp3 starts, I can poll it once and it will display that, I could then setup a while playing poll once a minute style setup as I'm struggling to make onChanged work.  So is there an api I can plug into that is effective on title change update title
<jhodapp> davmor2, we do have a way although it probably won't work with the first landing of this code
<jhodapp> davmor2, the metadata stuff is barebones in media-hub atm
<jhodapp> davmor2, but we should be able to make that case work...there is a metadataChanged signal out of media-hub that could bubble up to qtubuntu-media, which could then bubble up to a QML/C++ app
<davmor2> jhodapp: that's not a problem, I want to try and figure out the onChanged bit anyway, it is a pain in the arse though :)
<davmor2> jhodapp: oh nice
<jhodapp> :)
<balloons> ahayzen, this is an mzanetti question I think. If someone has done it, it would be him. mzanetti have you run qml tests on device?
<mzanetti> balloons, not very recently, but last time I tried it was working, yes
<mzanetti> ahayzen, try: qmltestrunner -i tst_foobar.qml --desktop_file_hint=/usr/share/application/camera-app.desktop
<mzanetti> I guess using ubuntu-app-test would be the proper thing
<mzanetti> but would need to do some research
<ahayzen> mzanetti, ok that did something different... i've gtg now i'll play around with things later and report back :-)
<mzanetti> ok
<mzanetti> ahayzen, balloons: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11921911/
<balloons> mzanetti, awesome ty
<balloons> probably worth documenting this someplace
<mzanetti> yep :)
<mzanetti> ubuntu-app-test is quite cool :)
<mzanetti> tedg, finally got to try it :D ^
<mzanetti> would be nice if it could close itself when done
<mzanetti> but not critical as it accepts new connections even when running...
<balloons> mzanetti, does this work with the emulator also?
<mzanetti> balloons, haven't tried, but if it doesn't I'd say it's an issue with the emulator
<mzanetti> in other words, it should work
<mzanetti> balloons, cool. I just tried some of the more complex unity8 qmltests with ubuntu-app-test. works like a charm
<balloons> :-
 * kalikiana wonders if the dekko convergience is coming soon, getting addicted from using it on his bq
<DanChapman> kalikiana: it's in progress :-) still a few weeks yet until the next milestone release target, which will include the initial convergence changes. The core-apps ppa build should become usable again next week, if you want an early peek :)
<kalikiana> DanChapman: are you aware of the MultiCoumnView componenet that will soon land in the toolkit with 1.3?
<kalikiana> ie this branch https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/multiColumnView/+merge/262591
<DanChapman> kalikiana: yes faenil pointed me at it a couple of weeks back. I have tried to keep that in mind for when we can target 1.3. Would much rather use that tbh
<kalikiana> DanChapman: I guess you already have some code so it might not be urgent, but I'm thinking dekko might be a really good test case to ensure that the component actually works well
<kalikiana> DanChapman: I'd be tempted to help trying the component out if I find some time for it. Do you have a timeline when the convergience is landing in dekko's trunk?
<kalikiana> last I checked it wasn't in there yet
<DanChapman> kalikiana: I'd be happy to test it out in a seperate branch :) , is there an easy way to get the toolkit for 1.3 setup locally?
<kalikiana> DanChapman: on a laptop it's pretty easy (admittedly I work with it on a daily basis... so maybe a little more hassle for you) bzr branch lp:~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/multiColumnView
<kalikiana> that has the MultiColumnView which you swap for the MainView
<DanChapman> kalikiana: oh... does it replace MainView? I will have a re-read of the docs on it tomorrow anyway and work out what needs to be done to test it out
<kalikiana> DanChapman: the toolkit gallery uses it in that branch so in the diff you can see the basics on how to use it. mainly that means replacing MainView with MultiColumnView, adding primaryPage: myStartPage which is the initial page and then use addPageToCurrentColumn/addPageToNextColumn/removePages - that's all also documented of course in the branch
<kalikiana> DanChapman: if you find anything might be missing for dekko's use cases I'd be very happy to hear your feedback (as would be t1mp) since basically we kept the API as simple as possible initially but we'll extend it before 15.10
<DanChapman> kalikiana: ok great, thanks! :-) i'll let you know how I get on
<kalikiana> sweet!
<t1mp> DanChapman: MainView will stay, but you have the option to use MultiColumnView instead. It has functions addPageToCurrentColumn() and addPageToNextColumn()
<t1mp> and removePages(page). The rest is automatic :)
<kalikiana> ooohhhh dekko trunk actually does converge now
<kalikiana> except the html view is totally not high dpi :-(
<DF_> hey people
<kalikiana> DanChapman: FYI bug 1477325 (https://launchpadlibrarian.net/212359911/dekko%20hidpi.png)
<ubot5> bug 1477325 in Dekko "Email view does't support HiDPI" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1477325
<Lichte> I've just installed Vivid and I see that there is an ubuntu-sdk that can be installed with apt-get, but on the instruction page on the website, it way to install a ppa
<Lichte> is the ppa required with Vivid ?
<Lichte> s/way/says
<popey> yes
<Lichte> hmmm, I'm reading the ppa site, it looks like I should probably install the ppa first
<Lichte> popey, ok, thanks  :)
<kalikiana> Lichte: there are packages in the vivid archive but they're basically outdated so you should use the ppa
<Lichte> kalikiana, great, thanks
<DF_> pepey
<DF_> popey*
<DF_>  i'm getting an strange error when trying to run an app on the phone
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-07-23
<dholbach> good morning
<didrocks> zsombi: hey! I have a small question vs theming/default property in QML
<didrocks> zsombi: I have a generic component which has a hilight property (and I change some other properties based on that)
<didrocks> my thought was to due something like:
<didrocks> color: hilight ? "white" : color
<didrocks> for instance
<didrocks> but then the color is black on my Label for instance, not the default ubuntu theme color
<didrocks> I wan't to know if there is a best practice about "change this property only if this property has this value, otherwise leave default"
<didrocks> (ideally not in onCompleted as this could be dynamic)
<didrocks> do you think it's a case for Binding { when: }?
<davmor2> popey: clock app,  I start in EN_US, I add Paris France as a City, I change the language to Espana Espana, The list of cities updates so Paris Francia is displayed, but the translation is still in EN_US on the actual clock page
<popey> eh?
<popey> where did you change the language to Espana Espana ?
<davmor2> popey: system settings, so you select the first Spanish setting under the English ones
<popey> can you do me a screenshot?
<popey> of where you're seeing something incorrect
<davmor2> popey: system-settings → Language & Text → World map Display......
<davmor2> popey: yeap firing it up one second
<popey> ta
<davmor2> popey:  In English on the main clock page http://people.canonical.com/~davmor2/paris-in-en.png in spanish on the add city list http://people.canonical.com/~davmor2/paris-in-es.png
<davmor2> popey: it's like the city list in the clock face isn't translatable
<davmor2> popey: does it make more sense now?
<popey> not really
<popey> the word "Paris" _is_ translated in your second screenshot
<popey> Paris (english) is París (spanish) [note the accent over the i]  i -> í
<davmor2> popey: and it is the sam language being used in both screenshots
<davmor2> same even
<popey> oh I see
<davmor2> popey: ie the first should look the same as the second
<popey> gotcha
<davmor2> popey: I'll write out the steps for you one second
 * popey checks existing phone
<popey> unlikely to be a regression
<popey> davmor2: yeah, confirmed it's the same on the version in the store
<popey> want me to write the bug up?
<popey> http://people.canonical.com/~alan/screenshots/device-2015-07-23-111416.png
<davmor2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11924502/
<popey> on my retail bq running stock clock
<davmor2> popey: I can write up the bug, If it is in the current clock App I will let this one pass but obviously it will fail next time :)
<popey> thanks davmor2
<popey> will bring it up at the meeting later today if you do it before then :)
<davmor2> popey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1477492  and I'll pass the click you gave me now :)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1477492 in Ubuntu Clock App "Cities not translated on the main clock page if language is switched" [Undecided,New]
<DanChapman> looks like the city get's saved as a string to the clockDB in the current locale, so on replay of that after the locale change would still bring back the string for the original language.
<popey> magic, thanks Saviq
<popey> er, davmor2
<popey> sorry Saviq :)
<Saviq> popey, you're welcome anyway
<davmor2> popey: Saviq and davmor2 how the hell did you even get those two crossed?
<mihir> renatu: ping
<Saviq> davmor2, we just looks so alike
<Saviq> -s
<popey> finger slightly to the left then pressed tab :)
<mihir> renatu: could you pelase review this MP https://code.launchpad.net/~gary-wzl77/qtorganizer5-eds/fix_1445577/+merge/264489 ?
<Saviq> over-eager completion FTW
<popey> mihir: see comment from DanChapman on that bug :S
<mihir> i don't see DanChapman's comment :-
<mihir> popey: you talking about this bug right , https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1445577
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1445577 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Edit of reminder vaults event time back x hours" [High,Confirmed]
<popey> mihir: 11:22 < DanChapman> looks like the city get's saved as a string to the clockDB in the current locale, so on replay of that after the locale change would  still bring back the string for the original language.
<DanChapman> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clock-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/utopic-3.0/view/head:/app/worldclock/WorldCityList.qml#L353 looks like where the raw string is being saved
<popey> thanks DanChapman
<davmor2> DanChapman, popey: yeah that was my assumption on seeing it,  I figured it was just placing the string as it was somewhere and that collection was missing the translation part so the string wasn't updating on the fly as it were
<DanChapman> It's definately an interesting one to solve :-)
<davmor2> DanChapman: I would hope that QML/QT wuold be clever enough to understand the difference between x = "boo" and x = i18n.tr"boo"  and would save it to the database/dictionary whatever in the correct format right?
<davmor2> DanChapman: if so then in theory it's a really trivial fix
<zsombi> didrocks: uuuh... sorry for late reply
<zsombi> didrocks: so you do color: hightlight ? "white" : color
<zsombi> didrocks: in here the LValue color is undefined, so it'll be black
<zsombi> if you want to use the default color when the highlight is not set, use states
<zsombi> didrocks: like Label { id: label; states: State { name: "hilghlighted"; when: highlight; PropertyChange { target: label; color: "white" }}}
<didrocks> zsombi: no worry :) I think that's mostly how I handled it (with Bindings, which seems equivalent to state in that case for me), thanks!
<zsombi> didrocks: Bindings is not equivalent
<didrocks> zsombi: yeah, I'll use states here, makes more sense
<zsombi> didrocks: that also preserves the state, but it doesn't restore the original values properly
<didrocks> indeed
<zsombi> didrocks: states do
<didrocks> I'll use this then
<didrocks> zsombi: btw, I was wondering about how I can access to a property from an object id by its name (a string)
<zsombi> didrocks: if you know the id, and the property name, then simply <id>.<property>
<zsombi> didrocks: but you may get in trouble if the object with the id doesn't exist or the property is not found
<didrocks> zsombi: the thing is that I want to pass that as a parameter I guess this example will make more sense: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11925470/
<didrocks> Foo.qml needs the property (and not the value of the property)
<zsombi> didrocks: Binding on <property>..... wow... weird way to use it ;)
<didrocks> zsombi: just an example to illustrate what I want to pass to it :)
<zsombi> didrocks: it would work, but remember, using var type for proerties does hurt in performance
<didrocks> zsombi: actually, it doesn't work :/
<zsombi> didrocks: so if you know the type you expect, you shoudl use that
<didrocks> it does pass the value, not the property itself
<zsombi> didrocks: yes, the property won't be passed for sure
<zsombi> didrocks: you'd need the property name itself?
<didrocks> zsombi: is there a way from the object id and property name (as a string) to resolve to the property?
<didrocks> zsombi: I guess you are maybe doing something like that for the StateSaver
<zsombi> didrocks: in C++ there is :)
<zsombi> didrocks: you can enumerate the properties of a QObject
<zsombi> didrocks: also in JS
<zsombi> so in QML as well
<didrocks> zsombi: sounds, hem :p
<zsombi> didrocks: for (var p in object) print(p)
<didrocks> yeah, not that elegant I guess
<zsombi> didrocks: also, you can access the property in JS through <id>["property_name"] syntax
<didrocks> oh, like any json object?
 * didrocks tries
<zsombi> didrocks: but you said you know the property name...
<zsombi> yes
<didrocks> zsombi: yeah, that's exactly what I was looking for :)
<didrocks> thanks a lot for your help
<didrocks> (working well)
<zsombi> didrocks: awesome ;)
<ahoneybun> rpadovani: are you around?
<rpadovani> ahoneybun, at your disposal
<ahoneybun> rpadovani: would you like my help with your blogs? English translations I mean :)
<rpadovani> ahoneybun, :D If you want to correct my drafts I'll be more than grateful :-)
<ahoneybun> ok cool, want to me work on your newest blog post or help with your next one?
<rpadovani> ahoneybun, I don't have any other blog post in mind atm, so if you work on my last one it would be awesome. Thank you *so* much
<rpadovani> really, I can't say how much I appreciate that
<ahoneybun> I'll work on the Meizu MX4 OTA-5 one then
<ahoneybun> I thank you for the updates about that device
<rpadovani> thanks :-) I'll drop you an email when I'm thinking to a new article :-)
<ahoneybun> awesome rpadovani I'll have this done in a few
<mzanetti> popey, how about a hangout? :)
<popey> hey
<ahoneybun> rpadovani: can you msg me your email?
<ahoneybun> Look good rpadovani ?
<rpadovani> ahoneybun, looks awesome, I already updated my website, thanks so much!
<ahoneybun> Np rpadovani happy to help
<mardy> kenvandine: hi! I'm trying to do something with the content hub, but I don't know if it's possible :-)
<mardy> kenvandine: when my app gets an incoming transfer, I want to show information on what is the source (application name and icon)
<kenvandine> ah...
<mardy> kenvandine: so, I have a ContentPeer {} element, and when I get an incoming transfer, I set its appId to transfer.source
<kenvandine> well, the appId of the source should be there
<kenvandine> yeah
<mardy> kenvandine: when the source is webbrowser-app it doesn't work: no name or icon is loaded
<mardy> kenvandine: is it because it's not a click app?
<kenvandine> shouldn't be
<kenvandine> so...
<kenvandine> it's possible that you need the appId when the ContentPeer is constructed
 * kenvandine doesn't recall offhand
<mardy> kenvandine: but even when not using the ContentPeer, I get this when trying to load the icon: QML ImageWithFallback: Failed to get image from provider: image://content-hub/webbrowser-app
<kenvandine> Elleo, ^^ do you think that should work with our image provider?
<kenvandine> i think that might only work if the peer is created
<mardy> kenvandine: I wonder if it's because the webbrowser-app doesn't register itself as a CH source?
<kenvandine> mardy, oh... perhaps
<mardy> kenvandine: so, if an app can save images (like the browser), but doesn't have a pool of images available to choose from, this app won't be a CH source, but it can still use the CH to send images to other apps, right?
<kenvandine> mardy, right
<kenvandine> but it does it via download manager
<kenvandine> i hands off the download
<kenvandine> and download manager charges it
<kenvandine> mardy, you can't pick content from the browser
<mardy> kenvandine: ah, so the webbrowser app doesn't talk to the CH directly?
<kenvandine> it does to get a list of peers
<kenvandine> and it's still the source of the transfer
<kenvandine> but it's special :)
<mardy> kenvandine: that is before or after the download has completed?
<kenvandine> before
<mardy> kenvandine: OK, I need to study it a bit :-)
<kenvandine> mardy, check with Elleo tomorrow, he knows more about the image provider
<mardy> kenvandine: ok, I will, thanks
<robert35> Hi, is there a way to port the "qt-creator example project" 'CollidingMice' to run it on a ubuntu phone device emulator ?
<robert35> up
<robert35> otherwise said, is there a proper way to code C++ app without using (or not to much) Qml ?
<kalikiana> robert35: I don't know what example you're talking about. But you'll need some QML to bring up graphics. You can't use traditional QtWidgets. Unless of course you go all openGL(ES) or SDL
<robert35> yes a litlle bit is not a major problem, but i want my app to be structured from c++ , not from qml
<kalikiana> I'd suggest to try the QML app with a C++ plugin in QtCreator
<robert35> the exampl app is available within qt-creator ide (on the example tab)
<kalikiana> at least to get an idea of how it can work
<kalikiana> and you can just as well do the reverse, C++ app with QML UI
<kalikiana> it's a matter of taste
<robert35> i ll give it a try...let see
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-07-24
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<didrocks> hey davidcalle!
<ohmy> hello everybody
<ohmy> i'm quite new to xml processing and i'd like to have your opinion
<ohmy> i have to export some data to XML and i have the corresponding xsd schema, what are the different available approachs to achieve this please ?
<avi_> some body know way page head with no action in it does not change the  foregroundColor ? it is a bug?
<ohmy> hello
<ohmy> i'm new to XML transform, and looking forwar any document/samples regardind XML writing from XSD schema, any help please ?
<ohmy> anything in regards of Generating XML Documents from XML Schemas is more than welcome
<popey> mcphail: do you have a doc for how you built a non-minimal sdl ?
<didrocks> dobey: hey, it doesn't seem there is any way to sort the u1db results from a query, isn't it?
<DanChapman> didrocks: u1db won't sort them itself, but you could use a SortFilterModel for that. https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/sdk-15.04/Ubuntu.Components.SortFilterModel/
<didrocks> DanChapman: ah, thanks for the reference! I'll use this then, loading everything in a listModel and use that filter
<ohmy> anything in regards of Generating XML Documents from XML Schemas is more than welcome
<dobey> didrocks: what he said. and i don't really know anything about the qml component impl of u1db :)
<didrocks> ok ;)
<tedg> Where is the website icon for "Get it on Ubuntu" ?
<tedg> i.e. for a an app website like the Apple Store, etc.
<kalikiana> tedg: this one? https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/armagetronad/
<tedg> kalikiana, Hmm, yeah. I thought there was a phone specific one, but that works.
<popey> JamesTait: the store is showing lots of apps in the "Updated applications" category which shouldn't be there
<popey> JamesTait: they're published, but when you click on them it says they failed tests, but the failures were for a previous upload
<popey> JamesTait: it's very confusing - see https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/reviewer/
<voldyman> how do i get a list of icons available for my application to use?
<voldyman> like i need an icon for the export menu toolbutton
<kalikiana> voldyman: there easiest might be if you install the toolkit gallery - or alternatively ls -R /usr/share/icons/ubuntu-mobile
<voldyman> kalikiana: the -mobile icons work on desktop as well?
 * voldyman needs it for a desktop application
<kalikiana> voldyman: yep, I have them on the desktop both for development and using some apps like dekko as convergience is being enabled
<voldyman> oh nice, thanks kalikiana
<kalikiana> just be sure to use the ppa as versions in the archive tend to be outdated quick
<JamesTait> popey, I'm not sure why that's happening but I'll pass it on.
<JamesTait> In fact, matiasb might be able to shed some light.
 * matiasb reads
<matiasb> popey, JamesTait, since we are in the progress of supporting channels, we need to support multiple versions in parallel and then every uploaded version should go through review and be either rejected or approved (there was an email from beuno about this too)
<matiasb> so, the entries being listed are per version now
<matiasb> since there is only one channel now (stable), probably versions older than the current approved one could be ignored/rejected, but that's not automatic now
<davmor2> popey: reminders is there a bug for the fact that the tag okay will not highlight unless there is a space after the word?  I think it is because the keyboard is still suggesting words at the time maybe.
<JamesTait> matiasb, now you mention it I recall reading the mail but probably didn't fully understand the consequences. ☺
<popey> mzanetti: ^ we know this bug don't we
<matiasb> still a work in progress, things should be getting better soon
<mzanetti> popey, yeah... didn't we agree you'll fix it? :D
<mzanetti> popey, no worries, I can look at it too
<mzanetti> not atm tho
<popey> kk
<popey> :)
<popey> yes, we did :(
<JamesTait> matiasb, yep, in the index as well. ☺
<davmor2> popey: oh so it's your fault
<ogra_> davmor2, that is only because popey is reluctant to the general new meme ... else he would just have answered "snappy will fix it"
<ogra_> (and be off the hook)
<davmor2> ogra_: yeah cause then it is all your fault
<ogra_> ;)
<davmor2> ogra_: that's what you were getting at right?
<ogra_> well, i'd just forward the blame to snappy in general :)
<davmor2> popey, mzanetti: So far that is the only issue I have hit with reminders but it is a pretty ugly issue minor as it is.
<popey> davmor2: thanks!
<davmor2> popey: One other minor thing, is there anyway to make the check boxes a little larger?  If you have a scrolling shopping list it is sometimes a little hard to hit the right checkbox,  but that it a minor quibble :)
<davmor2> popey: is the keyboard issue something you guys want to fix now?  As it isn't a regression I'm happy to let it in this time with the same proviso as with clock app that it is fixed for next landing
<popey> that would be awesome. I don't think mzanetti or I have time to do it right now.
<davmor2> popey: let me just double check on my dogfood phone then
<mzanetti> thanks... will make sure we have it fixed in the next landing
<popey> the tag ui changed, so it may be regression
<davmor2> popey, mzanetti: okay so it exists in the current version on the dogfood phone. So I'll write up a bug for it now and pass this
<mzanetti> we already have a bug for it :/
<mzanetti> I just missed it
<popey> because it was assigned to me. sorry
<popey> well, gives me a second chance to fix it ㋛
<popey> thanks davmor2 - will upload in a bit
<davmor2> popey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/reminders-app/+bug/1478094
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1478094 in Ubuntu Notes app "Tags wil not allow you to tap okay until the word is released from the keyboard" [Undecided,New]
<davmor2> mzanetti: meh missed you message too busy writing the bug ;)
<mzanetti> :)
<mzanetti> no problem
<davmor2> mzanetti: feel free to dupe one to the other :)
<davmor2> mzanetti, popey: just remember to add it is a blocker for next release :)
<popey> will do
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-07-25
<robert35> Hie, does anyone know a ubuntu-sdk Project wich match the structure described in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2288198  ??
<popey> robert35: put your libraries in lib/<arch_triple> and they will be found
<popey> so ./lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf and ./lib/i386-linux-gnu and ./lib/x86_64-linux-gnu for armhf, i386 and amd64
<popey> robert35: install Notes (reminders) on a device and you'll see this structure
<robert35> poppey
<robert35> i already try to install the shared lib via the qt-creator process (put install on the make command line entry), this leads to an error : impossible to create a dir
<robert35> mkdir: cannot create directory '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/CG2ControlePlugin': Permission denied
<robert35> and and i don't want to change these dir permitions (i don't know the impact on the system, also if there is a problem of permission on these dirs, it should be corrected)
<popey> it shouldn't go in /usr/li
<popey> but ./lib within your app dir
<robert35> so i have to add a copy task on apps .qmlproject ?
<robert35> That's i was thinking of, but i don't know how to modify this file
<popey> we tend to use cmake for our projects, sorry
<robert35> that's what i see more and more...
<robert35> I don't
<robert35> I don't know cmake at all
<robert35> it's one more build tool to understand...
<robert35> just one more guy who think he could invent the wheal again....
<robert35> the existing tools where enough
<robert35> thanks poppey, i'll give a look at Notes source code then
<robert35> (cmake)
<robert35> ;-)
<popey> 🙂
<robert35> poppey, i think it's a good base to study (Notes), lots of plugin/libs thanks
<popey> np
<ahayzen> popey, should this be updated with the new meeting times for music and weather? https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/community/core-apps/meetings/
<popey> ahayzen: yeah, its on my todo
<popey> ahayzen: now to-done
<ahayzen> thanks popey \o/
<popey> np
<popey> i remembered it as I went to bed last night
<popey> and grabbed my phone to put it in my to-do for monday 🙂
 * popey removes it from monday's todo list
<ahayzen> hah :-)
 * popey hugs Notes app
 * ahayzen wonders why his evernote account keeps disappear and he has to resign in
<ahayzen> *disappearing
<ahayzen> probably something todo with flip flopping between channels :-)
<popey> if you re-install / update the app that happens too
<popey> annoying, we have a bug for it.
<ahayzen> ah damn
<joehannes> hey guys ... I'm trying to start making a living on ubuntu apps ... I want to get started
<joehannes> https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/html5/current/ --> the most promising link on the dev page, shows only Qt, not HTML5 stuff
<joehannes> anyway, can anyone tell me if there's a common best practice on how to include nodejs/npm packages in ubuntu apps?
<joehannes> I mean, is it even necessary to use the QT Creator as an editor? I'd muchly prefer atom and just use some ubuntu-sdk and command ... any ideas?
<dale_> Is there somebody here who can tell me what policy I need to add to an app to make C++ time() and localtime() calls work?
<dale_> Are there any appdevs here?
<ahayzen> o/
<dale_> My app dies a silent death when I call time(), do you know why?
<ahayzen> is there anything in the syslog todo with denials ?
<dale_> Nope, nothing at all is appearing in the syslog.
<ahayzen> hmm weird, why do you need to use time() and localtime() anyway?
<ahayzen> and the clock app is likely to be retrieving time info so maybe worth looking what they have done http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clock-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/utopic-3.0/files/head:/backend/modules/
<dale_> I'm writing a clock app, funnily enough.  If there is a `proper' way to read the time I'd be interested to know (this is my first little attempt at an app).
<ahayzen> definitely have a look at the clock-app's code then ;-)
<ahayzen> as that solves all the issues with timezones
<dale_> Thanks for the link, I'll look right at that :-)
<joehannes> hi guys, anybody there???
<joehannes> I already asked this once today, but we had an electricity-outage, so I have been logged out
<joehannes> basically, is there a way to run sh scripts in click-packabed-html5-apps?
<joehannes> one way would be, for example, if one could use Node.js packages ... but the documentation doesn't speak thereof ...
<joehannes> What I would even prefer, is, to write my app with electron/atom-shell and then wrap it into a click package - is this possible??? I want, of course, a way to allow certain privileges like run a shell script ...
<joehannes> basically I'm trying to make a long term commitment to make a living from writing ubuntu apps, and am starting away with writing a simple unity-topbar-icon-app, that allows to disable the screensaver/dim ... for example when watching movies
<joehannes> so I want to run a shell script to manipulate system settings
<joehannes> please help
<joehannes> ok, it looks like there is this option to import repos ... maybe I can just develop an electron app and import/wrap it with the qt Creator tool?
<joehannes> btw, the html/js api of current on developer.ubuntu.com still links to the wrong C++/Qt Variation ... I guess that's since there possibly was no JS-API at that time, but as it is, it's very misleading
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-07-26
<joehannes> and as a JS-dev with some knowledge who'd like to do this Ubuntu-thing ... I'd love to see not only CSS packages for the obvious ubuntu things and strong recommendations of using Ubuntu-UI, when there's a million million possibilities out there
<joehannes> I'd very much like to see a Ubuntu-CSS base wrapper, maybe a SASS-sekeleton file for default colors and styles and stuff, that would sit on top of your "normal/usual" CSS-frameworks
<joehannes> this way you could brand + have freedom ...
<joehannes> hmmm, nobody out there?
<akiva-thinkpad> hi all
<akiva-thinkpad> ahoneybun: ping
<akiva-thinkpad> Any ubuntu members here? I'm looking to see a template of a wiki user page before I create my own
<Kivi> nvm
<justCarakas> is there anyone that can help me with th no network bug when I'm not connected to wifi
<justCarakas> already tried in #ubuntu-touch but got no answer
<ogra_> geeez ... whats up with the store ... now i already get 4 pointless mails with status updates for an uploaded app ...
<ogra_> (it should really only mail once it is published or if there are errors ... sending mails for each and every step produces quite some spam)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-07-26
<kalikiana> timp: Please take over this review as zsombi is on holidays now https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/acceptTheComboButton/+merge/295458
<timp> kalikiana: code for https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/acceptTheComboButton/+merge/295458 looks fine
<timp> kalikiana: will you have someone from design check the behavior too?
<kalikiana> timp: Already done, you may recall Jamie having said in the hangout that the UX was fine
<timp> kalikiana: ok, happroved.
<kalikiana> (He did request changes to the focus frame width, but that was done in a separate branch)
<kalikiana> Thanks!
<chile> hello i am looking for a team of ubuntu developers
<popey> ask away..
<chile>  i want to develop native app in ubuntu
<chile> that could use javascript(jquery)+php+html
<harsh410> hello
<harsh410> looking for some guidance in javascript for native app
<harsh410> any directionn
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-07-27
<cariveri> Hi there. What SDK/framework et.c. would you prefer to create an App for ubuntu-phone as well as androids ?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-07-28
<curiosity> When it comes to security, is it true that regardless of the OS, the end-user is at the mercy of the internet provider?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-07-29
<abdul> i want to customize an ubantu 14.04 according to one operating system i m having with me
<abdul> can any body can help
<abdul> ??
<abdul> appdevs
<kalikiana> abdul: I don't understand the question. Are you working on an app?
<abdul> i mean i am having an opoerating system uabntu 14.04 its name is ethos and i want to make same like ethos on ubantu 14.04 so can u assist me??
<abdul> i have bought this system online so want to make in m own company name
<abdul> hope u undertsand
<ogra_> abdul, this is for app development on ubuntu, not sure anyone here has any idea about customizing install media or fresh installs etc
<abdul> ok
<renatu> hey guys who has a owncloud server that could test something for me?
<renatu> I am trying to implement native support for owncloud, but I can not get my server configured correct
<renatu> I am getting: [ERROR] error code from SyncEvolution operation not allowed (remote, status 405): PROPFIND: Neon error code 1: 405 Method Not Allowed
<renatu> looks like I need to config something in appache to allow that
<popey> renatu: you know there's a nextcloud snap? could install that for testing?
<renatu> popey, how I can do that ? :D
<popey> sudo snap install nextcloud
<popey> iirc
<renatu> popey, I have a owncloud server running, but looks like apache is blocking some methods necessary for syncevolution to discovery the databases
<popey> aw
<renatu> is working nice on myowncloud.com
<renatu> I was hopping to find some apache expert to help me to configure that correct
<popey> maybe speak to dan wood who made the owncloud sync app?
<popey> he may have some experience
<mcphail> renatu: i can share my nextcloud apache config file, if it helps. There's nothing fancy there, though, so it probably won't help
<renatu> mcphail, could you try this command from your desktop: syncevolution --print-databases backend=caldav username=<user> password=<password> syncURL=<owncloud-server>
<mcphail> renatu: i can try later, but I'm currently in a park...
<renatu> mcphail, ok thanks
<mcphail> renatu: you have switched off native dav in apache?
<renatu> mcphail, yes, I tried with it on and off :D
<mcphail> :)
<renatu> mcphail, the web interface is working nice, only syncevolution and evolution app are failing to retrieve the calendar list
<renatu> works if you use the full calendar url
<mcphail> ok, I'll try to look later
<seb128> I wonder if I'm the only one "priming" doesn't convey much sense to, I keep having to think about what that dir/step does
<seb128> ups, wrong channel
<popey> renatu: Dubstar_04 ^
<Dubstar_04> renatu: popey said you had some questions regarding owncloud?
<renatu> Dubstar_04, I am having problems listing the calendars using syncevolution
<renatu> Dubstar_04, I am getting this error: PROPFIND: Neon error code 1: 405 Method Not Allowed
<renatu> I believe that I need to configure something in apache
<renatu> Dubstar_04,  could you try this command from your desktop: syncevolution --print-databases backend=caldav username=<user> password=<password> syncURL=<owncloud-server>
<Dubstar_04> renatu, that works for me but you need to supply the complete url to the calendars.
<Dubstar_04> try: https://www.MYSERVER.com^Cwncloud/remote.php/caldav/calendars/USERNAME
<Dubstar_04> renatu: ^^
<renatu> Dubstar_04, yes the same here. But it should work with the owncloud base url
<renatu> Dubstar_04, which error do you get with the basic url?
<renatu> Dubstar_04, it works with "https://my.owndrive.com/" service
<Dubstar_04> try: https://www.MYSERVER.com/owncloud/remote.php/caldav/
<Dubstar_04> renatu: without the full path i get. [ERROR] PROPFIND: Neon error code 1: 404 Not Found
<renatu> with that? https://www.MYSERVER.com/owncloud/
<Dubstar_04> renatu: its based on sabredav. some great documentation here: http://sabre.io/dav/building-a-caldav-client/
<renatu> Dubstar_04, yeah works nice with  https://www.MYSERVER.com/owncloud/remote.php/caldav/
<renatu> with  https://www.MYSERVER.com/owncloud I am getting 405 Method Not Allowed
<Dubstar_04> renatu: does that suit your requirement?
<renatu> Dubstar_04, yes I think I can hard code it to append: "remote.php/caldav/"
<Dubstar_04> renatu: yeh thats what i do with the file sync and I don't believe anyone has had issues with it. (once that have managed to login)
<renatu> Dubstar_04, thanks
<Dubstar_04> renatu: np. if you want anything else ask popey to ping me.
<popey> heh
<popey> thanks Dubstar_04
<mcphail> renatu: isn't there some trick like using base.url/well-known/caldav or something?
<bfiller> Dubstar_04, we're getting close on calendar sync with owncloud through the calendar app :)
<mcphail> bfiller: cool. Needs this!
<bfiller> mcphail, we just finished google multi-calendar sync, now trying to get owncloud multi-calendar sync working
<bfiller> almost there
<mcphail> bfiller: great. I was jyst about to start investigating the command line method
<renatu> mcphail, this is exactly what syncevolution try to do. It try to find for this path but the server is blocking it
<Dubstar_04> bfiller: thats great news!!
<mcphail> renatu: and mod_rewrite is enabled?
<renatu> mcphail, yes
<renatu> mcphail, is that working for you?
<mcphail> renatu: i haven't tried yet as still out, but spotted the rewrite rule in .htaccess file
<mcphail> renatu: have time to kill on my phone while daughter is on bouncy castle ;)
<renatu> mcphail, you can use that command on your phone too
<mcphail> renatu: i get a list of my calendars
<renatu> mcphail, which url did you use?
<mcphail> renatu: just my base url
<renatu> mcphail, great, then you apache is configured correct.
<renatu> mcphail, I would like to see you appache configuration
<popey> :)
<mcphail> renatu: http://termbin.com/7wq7
<mcphail> renatu: nothing fancy
<mcphail> renatu: but followed the nextcloud setup process (including changing permissions) to the letter
<Dubstar_04> renatu: I will ask the guys in my owncloud telegram app to test it.
<Dubstar_04> s/app/group
<renatu> Dubstar_04, thanks
<renatu> mcphail, yeah the only difference is that you are using ssl, I am using plain authentication
<renatu> Dubstar_04, are you using ssl to?
<Dubstar_04> yes
<Dubstar_04> renatu: I need to pop out. I will email you once I have replies from people testing the commands. You're also welcome to join the group.
<renatu> Dubstar_04, nice, thanks
<renatu> Dubstar_04, @renato_filho
<Dubstar_04> renatu: https://telegram.me/joinchat/BQHZRAiN_pnOeE4mT31YCQ
<renatu> please add me there
<renatu> ok
<renatu> I will
<renatu> thanks
<Dubstar_04> np
<renatu> mcphail, could you send me your .htaccess file?
<mcphail> renatu: it is just the default: http://termbin.com/vr97
#ubuntu-app-devel 2017-07-26
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Hey all. My nexus4 screen smashed, and now I want to backup all my data onto my laptop. I have it connected right now, but I cant swipe the screen to give me access. What can I do?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2018-07-27
<a-l-e> i've been using meetup for years as an orgainzer and i just discovered gettogether today and i'm wondering if there is github issues are the best way to give feedback to the project...
<a-l-e> mmm... sorry, i guess that my irc client did not open a new channel on /msg...
#ubuntu-app-devel 2019-07-26
<aneon> MrCrackPot: I am going to build this in docker and make a package
<MrCrackPot> gave up with the symlinks haha
<aneon> I dont think it is the problem with symlinks
<aneon> will try doing it on Sunday
